# Zerstört Patch 2.3 WoW komplett?!?!



## waagh_lordaeron (6. November 2007)

Wer sich die Patch notizen von Patch 2.3 gelesen hat, wird warscheinlich bemerkt haben, dass irgendwie alles vereinfacht, wenn nicht zerstört wird

hier einige Beispiele:

-Keine Elite mobs außerhalb vom Inis,

-Nur noch blaue drops in inis,

-Lvln von 20-60 trottel einfach gemacht,

alle klassen verstärkt, alle mobs "angepasst" usw. . .


ist das wirklich der ruin von WoW? zumindest in meiner gilde wird heftig über einen collectiven spielwechsel diskutiert!

mfg


----------



## Schleppel (6. November 2007)

aksi keine elites gibts mal nur in der alten welt, also nicht in der scherbenwelt, da rennen noch genug rum.........mobs werden jde woche leicht gändert (nagut auch ned jede^^) blizzard,he BLIZZARD mag einiges versaun, aber imbalanced wirds nie so derb wie dus darstellst^^


----------



## Soiphos (6. November 2007)

waagh_lordaeron schrieb:


> Wer sich die Patch notizen von Patch 2.3 gelesen hat, wird warscheinlich bemerkt haben, dass irgendwie alles vereinfacht, wenn nicht zerstört wird
> 
> hier einige Beispiele:
> 
> ...


puh, einige infos stimmen da ja eher nicht. 
Keine Elite Mobs, denke ich ist falsch, da nur die Grupperquests einfacher/besser werden, da für manche doch einige andere Spieler nötig waren aber man besser daran vorbei grinden kann.

Blaue drops? Noch nie gehört!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lvln is nicht trottel einfach, denn die 15% machens denk ich nicht besonders schneller.


----------



## waagh_lordaeron (6. November 2007)

Gegenstände 

Bei allen Dungeons der alten Welt wurde die Beute überarbeitet. Spielern wird jetzt auffallen, dass jegliche Beute, die innerhalb der Instanzen droppt, von überragender Qualität ist. 


das zu den blauen drops. . .

http://wowsource.4players.de/patchnotes-2-3.php
hier einfach mal rein lesen pls. . .

aja und zum lvln, man bekommt mehr EP und die lvl werden zu dem noch verkürzt


----------



## askalord (6. November 2007)

Zum schneller lvln:

Diese Idee finde ich gut da die ganzen Neueinsteiger ja noch bis lvl 70 hochlvln müssen und dann noch bis level 80? stell dir das ma vor ich denke das hat blizzard schon richtig gemacht. 
Und zu den blauen drops: in den patchnotes steht: Höherwertige Beute spriche keine grauen sondern nur noch grüne oder blaue oder eben epische waffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peccati (6. November 2007)

Hm ich denke auch nicht dass die 15% soooo sehr zu Buche schlagen. In meinen Augen haben sich einfach die "Anforderungen" geändert. Wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, ein Char ist erst dann was Wert wenn er 70 ist und das am besten noch mit Full Epic... :-( Sicher ist es nicht schön dass das auch für den ersten Char auch so ist aber ich persönlich habe nix gegen das leichter leveln was meine Twinks angeht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich denke auch nicht dass es soooo schlimm werden wird. Es gibt ja auch immer noch Spielinhalte die Können und Hirn verlangen....
Und die Klassen werden auch nur angepasst weil immer alle nur am rumheulen sind....  Egal was Blizz macht es passt immer irgendwie nicht....
Aber immer dran denken: Einem jedem Recht getan ist eine Kunst die keiner kann!


----------



## fripon (6. November 2007)

waagh_lordaeron schrieb:


> Gegenstände
> 
> Bei allen Dungeons der alten Welt wurde die Beute überarbeitet. Spielern wird jetzt auffallen, dass jegliche Beute, die innerhalb der Instanzen droppt, von überragender Qualität ist.
> das zu den blauen drops. . .
> ...




Das das Leveln verkürzt wird ist auch bitter nötig.

Oder hast du lust einen char von 1-80 in der alten Geschwindigkeit  zu leveln?

Davon mal abgesehen das das Schneller Leveln sich "nur" 20-60 betrifft.

Und?

Raidest du noch die alte Welt?

MC/BWL/Naxx? Ich glaube kaum von daher ist das doch total wurst ob die Teile jetzt blau oder EPIXXX sind.

Ich denke mal du un deine Gilde habt euch keineswegs über den Patch informiert und würdet jedem WoW Spieler einen gefallen tun wenn ihr einfach Aufhören würdet o.O
Die arme Spiel  Community zu der ihr wechseln wollt tut mir jetzt schon leid...


----------



## Kampftrinker13 (6. November 2007)

waagh_lordaeron schrieb:


> Wer sich die Patch notizen von Patch 2.3 gelesen hat, wird warscheinlich bemerkt haben, dass irgendwie alles vereinfacht, wenn nicht zerstört wird
> 
> hier einige Beispiele:
> 
> ...




Ich glaube du hast da ein, zwei Dinge etwas missverstanden.

zu 1: Richtig. Aber wo liegt nun hier die "Zerstörung"? Es gibt einfach Instanzen die durch wirkliche Massen von Mobs "bewacht" werden. Die "Hügel" z.B. haben ja schon einen Teil vor der Instanz der so groß ist wie der Friedhofsabschnitt vom Kloster. Ob's nun wirklich Sinn hat ist eine andere Frage, aber von zerstörerischen Ausmaßen sehe ich nichts.

zu 2: Hier hast du dich verlesen. Es wurde lediglich gesagt dass in den nonBC 5er Instanzen der Rare Loot angepasst und verbessert wird. Wozu brauch man Stoffitems mit "+7 Stärke, +2 Int". Finde ich persönlich super.

zu 3: 20% ist eine Menge, aber wieso denken Einige das es von nun ab sooo viel schneller geht? Und kommt jetzt nicht mit internationalen 1-60 Played in 4 Tagen usw ("wie schnell geht das dann bitte nach 2.3"): Das sind Ausnahmen, dass sieht man allein schon daran das wir es wissen da es zu solchen Ausnahmen News gibt und nicht weil jeder Hans das schafft. Allerdings finde ich auch, dass man zumindest einen 60er haben sollte um dieses als Feature dann freizuschalten.


Alle Mobs angepasst? Wo haste das her. Ich weiß nur das die Mobs in den Inis Lvlmässig "angepasst" werden, aber von allen Mobs habe ich noch nichts gehört. 

Du glaubst mit 2.3 wird "alles" leichter? Neeee.... nur Casualfreundlicher und damit nicht so Zeitintensiv.


Ich freue mich sehr auf den Patch, denn es wird das übernommen was (größtenteils) aus dem eigenen Kundenkreis (im WoW Forum) gewünscht wurde.


----------



## Lurock (6. November 2007)

dass das lvl von 20 auf 60 einfacher wird ist das aller aller aller dummste was blizzard je gemacht hat. wo ist jezz der anspruch den wow hatte hin? ich wette dann dackeln die ganzen "ich-bin-total-imba-hab-aber-mit-lvl-11-aufgehört-wow-zu-spielen-weil-ich-dafür-viel-zu-gut-bin"-typen an und können innerhalb von ein paar tagen auf 60 oder sogar 70 kommen... solche leute will ICH NICHT im endgame!
ich habs schonmal irgendwo erwähnt, wenn jetzt jeder neuling innerhalb von ein oder 2 wochen das end-lvl erreichen kann hör ich auf wow zu spielen, wo ist der "anspruch" geblieben? also wenn blzzard das so umsetzt dass so etwas möglich wird, wechsel ich auf RL, selbst das hat ja dann mehr anspruch als WoW...

MfG Lurock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## charso (6. November 2007)

ich glaube waagh_lordaeron hat so ziehlich alles in den patchnots missverstanden xD 
ist net bose gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunham (6. November 2007)

lol?! wisst ihr wie schlimm es ist, wenn man stunden lang in irgend einem gebiet questen musst wo kein arsch ist?
damit wurde es einfacher gemacht, wieder m itzukommen


also super blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (6. November 2007)

und zu den elites, zb die drachen rund um den tempel v atalß hakkar oder wie der in den sümpfen des elends heisst, sind schon ewig keine elites mehr uswuswusw


----------



## Laurentius Malleus (6. November 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> solche leute will ICH NICHT im endgame!
> ich habs schonmal irgendwo erwähnt, wenn jetzt jeder neuling innerhalb von ein oder 2 wochen das end-lvl erreichen kann hör ich auf wow zu spielen, wo ist der *"anspruch"* geblieben? also wenn blzzard das so umsetzt dass so etwas möglich wird, wechsel ich auf RL, selbst das hat ja dann mehr anspruch als WoW...
> 
> MfG Lurock
> ...




was hat denn bitte zeit mit anspruch zu tun?? weißt du, ich finde das klasse, dass das angepasst wird, wow ist ein multiplayer game, nur leider findet man von lvl 1-60nicht soviele spieler mit denen man spielen kann, das kommt erst auf 70. ist doch klasse, dass das schneller geht mal ehrlich. warum sollte das game bitte nicht einsteigerfreundlicher werden?? wie würdest du das denn sehen, wenn du neu bist und siehst die zahl 80 vor den augen? meinste du hast motivation wenn das lvln hammer lange dauert?


----------



## Soramac (6. November 2007)

Dunham schrieb:


> lol?! wisst ihr wie schlimm es ist, wenn man stunden lang in irgend einem gebiet questen musst wo kein arsch ist?
> damit wurde es einfacher gemacht, wieder m itzukommen
> also super blizzard
> 
> ...



Hmmm, ob Blizzard super ist, weis ich nicht. Mir kommt es vor wie eine Mafia..., ''Rolle der Auferstehung'' holt einen Freund ins Spiel zurück und kriegt ein kostenlosen Monat zum spielen... und jetzt, leveln vereinfacht, noch mehr ''dumme'' Leute auf 70 , Ich weis nicht wo da der Haken ist oder wo dort die Brötchen die Körner haben...


----------



## SohnDesRaben (6. November 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> dass das lvl von 20 auf 60 einfacher wird ist das aller aller aller dummste was blizzard je gemacht hat. wo ist jezz der anspruch den wow hatte hin? ich wette dann dackeln die ganzen "ich-bin-total-imba-hab-aber-mit-lvl-11-aufgehört-wow-zu-spielen-weil-ich-dafür-viel-zu-gut-bin"-typen an und können innerhalb von ein paar tagen auf 60 oder sogar 70 kommen... solche leute will ICH NICHT im endgame!
> ich habs schonmal irgendwo erwähnt, wenn jetzt jeder neuling innerhalb von ein oder 2 wochen das end-lvl erreichen kann hör ich auf wow zu spielen, wo ist der "anspruch" geblieben? also wenn blzzard das so umsetzt dass so etwas möglich wird, wechsel ich auf RL, selbst das hat ja dann mehr anspruch als WoW...
> 
> MfG Lurock
> ...





dickes fettes ROFL! die die sich in 2 wochen einen char von 1 auf 60 oder sogar 70 hochspielen, insofern das möglich ist, irgendwann sollte man ja auch schlafen, diese leute sind vorher auch nicht viel langsamer gewesen.
so wie es scheint, hast du einen 70er und einen 19er PVP-Twink. bis level 20 kommt man ruckzuck, auch als "normalverbraucher", ab level 30 wirds dann irre. dauernd das gebiet oder die kontinente wechseln, der anspruch an exp. für einen level steigt ziemlich unlinear, oder die exp. die es für das töten eines mobs gibt. 
ab level 60 geht das questen auf 70 ja auch wieder viel flotter, die mobs geben mehr exp und die quests auch.
blizzard macht das schon richtig, so wie sie es machen! das es immer irgendwen gibt, der sich darüber aufregt ist klar. es laufen einfach viel zu viele rum, die denken "alles was blizz macht ist doch eh sche... .". 
bitte kündigt einfach euer abo oder hört auf zu flamen.
es wird nie ein spiel oder onlinespiel geben, wo jeder findet es ist total ausgewogen.
jede klasse hat vor und nachteile und die muss man halt zu nutzen wissen.


----------



## Katze (6. November 2007)

hmm... soviel weiss ich von den patchsachen het aber dass das man schneller lvlt und weniger ep needet is schon gut weil wer neu anfangt muss dann bei wotLK schon 80 lvl machen ... dann is es ja gut dass man schneller lvlt !..
meine meinung...


----------



## Abychef (6. November 2007)

Mir persönlich taugt das schnellere solo leveling schon 
Hab meinen Char unter normalen umständen auf level 70 gespielt und freue mich dass ich jetzt meine Twinks ein bisschen schneller hochbekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (6. November 2007)

wenn du mit wem raiden oder ine hc gehst der in 2wochen auf 70 is und gaanz neu imspiel ist...pffff....solche leude atten immer das falsche target, bekommen aggro sind tot oder öffnen ein sheep, kommen nicht mit fehlpull mit 2grps zurecht, wo ne 5er grp die ihr klassen auswendig kennt, jede fähigkeit kennen, die klasse schon sooft ausgereizt haben und auch 2grps in einer instanz nicht wipen, ja stehen dann noch warri/mage und schurke(der ein kabel hat^^) aber es ist alles tot und solche leute bekommen keinen stress oder verlieren die übersicht......genauso geh mal mit pvp nerds in ne hc....selbe, die atten immer die falschen targets, jede grp sind sie tot usw


----------



## nalcarya (6. November 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> dass das lvl von 20 auf 60 einfacher wird ist das aller aller aller dummste was blizzard je gemacht hat. wo ist jezz der anspruch den wow hatte hin? ich wette dann dackeln die ganzen "ich-bin-total-imba-hab-aber-mit-lvl-11-aufgehört-wow-zu-spielen-weil-ich-dafür-viel-zu-gut-bin"-typen an und können innerhalb von ein paar tagen auf 60 oder sogar 70 kommen... solche leute will ICH NICHT im endgame!
> ich habs schonmal irgendwo erwähnt, wenn jetzt jeder neuling innerhalb von ein oder 2 wochen das end-lvl erreichen kann hör ich auf wow zu spielen, wo ist der "anspruch" geblieben? also wenn blzzard das so umsetzt dass so etwas möglich wird, wechsel ich auf RL, selbst das hat ja dann mehr anspruch als WoW...
> 
> MfG Lurock
> ...


Es wird ja nur von 20-60 "schneller" und von 60-70 zu leveln dauert immer noch genauso lang wie jetzt auch. Das ist dicke genug zeit um seinen Char spielen zu lernen. "Jeder Neuling" wird es garantiert nicht so schnell schaffen da man sich als richtiger Neuling ja auch erst mal im Spiel orientieren muss, sprich rausfinden wo finde ich diesen Questmob und wo muss ich jenes Quest abgeben etc

Du solltest mal mit dem miimiimii aufhören und bedenken dass viele Leute einfach nicht so viel Zeit haben einen Charakter komlett von 1 auf 70 zu leveln, denen kommt das sehr zu gute (ich gehöre dazu *aufpatchfreu* ^^). Und was ist dir lieber: jemand der seinen Char aus Zeitmangel bei ebay gekauft hat und ihn mehr schlecht als Recht beherrscht oder jemand der ihn von unter angepassten Bedingungen von 1-70 gelevelt hat?


----------



## Airness (6. November 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> dass das lvl von 20 auf 60 einfacher wird ist das aller aller aller dummste was blizzard je gemacht hat. wo ist jezz der anspruch den wow hatte hin? ich wette dann dackeln die ganzen "ich-bin-total-imba-hab-aber-mit-lvl-11-aufgehört-wow-zu-spielen-weil-ich-dafür-viel-zu-gut-bin"-typen an und können innerhalb von ein paar tagen auf 60 oder sogar 70 kommen... solche leute will ICH NICHT im endgame!
> ich habs schonmal irgendwo erwähnt, wenn jetzt jeder neuling innerhalb von ein oder 2 wochen das end-lvl erreichen kann hör ich auf wow zu spielen, wo ist der "anspruch" geblieben? also wenn blzzard das so umsetzt dass so etwas möglich wird, wechsel ich auf RL, selbst das hat ja dann mehr anspruch als WoW...
> 
> MfG Lurock
> ...



viel spass in deinem rl, wünsche dir möglichst viele stolpersteine im leben und immer eine 10m schlange wenn du wo an der kassa stehst, sonst ginge ja der anspruch flöten.....   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muradin2 (6. November 2007)

waagh_lordaeron schrieb:


> Wer sich die Patch notizen von Patch 2.3 gelesen hat, wird warscheinlich bemerkt haben, dass irgendwie alles vereinfacht, wenn nicht zerstört wird
> 
> hier einige Beispiele:
> 
> ...




Es wird einfach daran liegen (ich vermute es jedenfalls), dass Blizzard aus WoW das machen will, das es ursprünglich auch werden sollte: Ein Spiel, welches auch Gelegenheitsspieler anspricht.

Für die Hardcore-zocker ist das natürlich scheisse, da die ja "so viel für ihre Keys, Items etc. gearbeitet haben". 
Naja, von den Leuten halte ich eh nicht viel. Bei denen ist einfach irgendwas schief gelaufen, wenn die in WoW von "erarbeitet" quatschen, wenn sie sich über Items unterhalten.

Und für Gelegenheitszocker ist WoW im Moment überhaupt nichts.


----------



## Belgand (6. November 2007)

Ich find die Änderungen gut.

Die Startgebiete sind leer und da sollen die Leute mal schnell in die Gebiete kommen wo noch was los ist.
Ist ja schliesslich ein Multiplayergame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So leicht wie früher findet man keine Gruppen mehr.

Noobs im Engame wirds immer geben. Die gibts auch jetzt schon. Ein Lvl 60 Chr. kostet ja auch nicht mehr die Welt. 60€ oder so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es wird sicher vieles anders aber warum soll es das Spiel zerstören ? Ich freu mich über jeden neuen Spieler den die Spielersuche ist mit das nervigste am onlinegaming.


----------



## Knightrider (6. November 2007)

Wann soll den eigentlich der Patch kommen?
Steht da schon was fest?

und gut finde ich es auch da bekomm ich mein Jäger und Druiden und andere "neulinge" von mir schneller hoch 
also sehr gut die Patchnotes!


----------



## Scissor (6. November 2007)

So ein Quatsch. Es gibt doch immer irgendwelche, die mit jedem neuen Patch den Untergang des Abendlandes voraussagen. Ich freue mich dass ich meine Twinks jetzt schneller zumindest auf 60 bringen kann.
Und wem es nicht passt. *Einfach aufhören mit WoW*.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (6. November 2007)

Ein bischen sehe ich das so, dass den Noobs(man bedanke das waren wir auch mal !) einiges erleichtert wird, aber Blizz fährt wohl die Schiene WoW immer schon einsteigerfreundlich zu halten, was ich wenn ich in deren Position wäre auch für vernünftig halten würde.


----------



## Katze (6. November 2007)

"Ein neuer Flugpunkt wurde zum Rebellenlager im Norden des Schlingendorntals hinzugefügt."
sehr gut da die hordler in ihrem persönlichen lager so nen schiff dingshatten aber die allys haben nur bb -.-...

"Lässt man in Schlachtfeldern die Flagge fallen, erhält man 3 Sekunden lang einen Schwächungszauber, für dessen Dauer man die Flagge nicht wieder aufheben kann."
vollscheiss... mit meinem 29er rogue hab ich immer vanish mit flagge gemacht falls ich fast gestorben bin und hab die flag gleich wieder genommen ... 

MAGIER:
"(NEUER ZAUBER) 'Tischlein deck dich' ist jetzt bei Lehrern verfügbar."
was bringt der ???


----------



## K0l0ss (6. November 2007)

Kátzé schrieb:


> MAGIER:
> "(NEUER ZAUBER) 'Tischlein deck dich' ist jetzt bei Lehrern verfügbar."
> was bringt der ???



Ein Tisch mit Manacookies. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Hp und Mana reggen.


----------



## Schleppel (6. November 2007)

zu den magiern^^ das is ein brot/wasser brunnen sozusagen, glaub ich


----------



## Hulk² (6. November 2007)

Ich sg nur MEINE Meinung und wen welche das nicht abkönnen sollen sie nur flamen, also:

Folgende Situation: (WotLK ist schon raus)
Hast jetzt einen Level 80 Super Damage Fire Mage und dich hat schon immer fasziniert wie präzise die Heiler ihre Arbeit machen. Um dich besser in sie hineinzuversetzen hast du beschlossen. dir auch mal einen Heiler hochzuspielen, zumal auf deinem Server eh Heilermangel ist damit man nicht stundenlang vor BRT rumgammeln muss weil der Heiler einfach fehlt. Na ja nun machst du einen Mensch Priester und killst die Wölfe u.s.w... Nun bist du Level 21 und merkst solangsam:"O mein Gott wenn ich für jedes Level so lange brauche ist ja schon die dritte Erweiterung raus wenn ich lvl 80 bin." Aus langeweile gehst du auf wow-europe und siehst dir die Patchnotes durch....

Nun den Rest könnt ihr euch hoffentlich denken (Kein bock das jetzt noch alles zu schreiben) Also gut das zum Leveln und für die andern Punkte hab ich keine Lust mehr cya


----------



## ThunderSH24 (6. November 2007)

Es gibt z.B. auch Leute die schon nen 70er auf der einen Seite hochgelevelt haben,
und nun vllt. den Server und / oder Fraktion wechseln... die dürften auch recht genervt sein,
das ganze nochmal durchzuexorzieren.

Meine Meinung: Ich finde es auch gut, dass es etwas einfacher werden soll, von 20 auf 60 zu leveln.


----------



## K0l0ss (6. November 2007)

waagh_lordaeron schrieb:


> Wer sich die Patch notizen von Patch 2.3 gelesen hat, wird warscheinlich bemerkt haben, dass irgendwie alles vereinfacht, wenn nicht zerstört wird
> 
> hier einige Beispiele:
> 
> ...



Tu mir mal einen Gefallen. Spiel mal einen Twink hoch. So...und ab Level 20 berichtest du mal hier, wie du es findest...


----------



## Blechdosenritter (6. November 2007)

Muradin2 schrieb:


> Es wird einfach daran liegen (ich vermute es jedenfalls), dass Blizzard aus WoW das machen will, das es ursprünglich auch werden sollte: Ein Spiel, welches auch Gelegenheitsspieler anspricht.
> 
> Für die Hardcore-zocker ist das natürlich scheisse, da die ja "so viel für ihre Keys, Items etc. gearbeitet haben".
> Naja, von den Leuten halte ich eh nicht viel. Bei denen ist einfach irgendwas schief gelaufen, wenn die in WoW von "erarbeitet" quatschen, wenn sie sich über Items unterhalten.
> ...



-------------------------------------
Es gibt z.B. auch Leute die schon nen 70er auf der einen Seite hochgelevelt haben,
und nun vllt. den Server und / oder Fraktion wechseln... die dürften auch recht genervt sein,
das ganze nochmal durchzuexorzieren.

Meine Meinung: Ich finde es auch gut, dass es etwas einfacher werden soll, von 20 auf 60 zu leveln.
---------------------------------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
für mich ist es auch fein. so kann ich auch mal in den genuss der horde endlich kommen.. ^^genau solche leute spricht das ganze an.. ich spiel seit fast anfang und hatte noch nie gelegenheit mal die andere seite mir anzuschauen.


----------



## Skrababel (6. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hogger ist dann kein Elite mehr?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trisher (6. November 2007)

Also ich finde es persöhnlich auch super, dass einiges angepasst wurde. Z.B. das mit den verbesserten Items, bestes Beispiel Todesminen der nette Oger Rhak'zor. Er droppte einen 2Hand Hammer (weiß), jetzt droppt er den selben Hammer (blau) mit ein paar mehr Stats drauf, mal ehrlich das Ding ist heftiger als Van Cleef wenn einem der Dmg fehlt und dafür ist es die gerechte Belohnung. Das mit dem Leveln sehe ich zwiegespalten. Ich habe schon sehr viele Charaktere auf 20-24 gespielt und dort immer aufgehört, weil es mir zu lange gedauert hat für einen Twink soviel Zeit zu verschwenden. Aber irgendwo finde ich geht das Flair verloren, wenns jetzt mit weniger XP für jedes Level und mehr XP für jede Quest. Man müsste dass für sich selbst einstellen können.


----------



## K0l0ss (6. November 2007)

Skrababel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Hogger ist dann kein Elite mehr?!
> ...



Nein. Du verstehst da etwas nicht. Die speziellen Questmobs bleiben Elite. Aber vor Instanzen, die werden runter auf normal gesetzt.


----------



## Kiminho (6. November 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> dass das lvl von 20 auf 60 einfacher wird ist das aller aller aller dummste was blizzard je gemacht hat. wo ist jezz der anspruch den wow hatte hin? ich wette dann dackeln die ganzen "ich-bin-total-imba-hab-aber-mit-lvl-11-aufgehört-wow-zu-spielen-weil-ich-dafür-viel-zu-gut-bin"-typen an und können innerhalb von ein paar tagen auf 60 oder sogar 70 kommen... solche leute will ICH NICHT im endgame!
> ich habs schonmal irgendwo erwähnt, wenn jetzt jeder neuling innerhalb von ein oder 2 wochen das end-lvl erreichen kann hör ich auf wow zu spielen, wo ist der "anspruch" geblieben? also wenn blzzard das so umsetzt dass so etwas möglich wird, wechsel ich auf RL, selbst das hat ja dann mehr anspruch als WoW...
> 
> MfG Lurock
> ...



kkthxbye


----------



## Menthos (6. November 2007)

Also ich finde den Patch auch super! Ich meine, 20% schneller lvln, oder wie viel das auch sind, ist doch nett, und dann muss man hier net rumheulen das jetzt die ganzen kiddis lvl 70 werden, ich denke mal, der der das postet ist glaube ich selber noch so, zwischen 11 und 14...


----------



## Zenti (6. November 2007)

ich verstehe nicht ganz wie viele die 20er bis 60er änderung verteufeln.
ich meine von seiten blizzards war dieser schritt mehr als vorauszusehen, um den langsamen user-rückgang mit einigen vielleicht sogar neuen spielern aufzufüllen. und ausser dem zeitlichen faktor wird ja nicht viel geändert. ok, man wird vielleicht nicht mehr jede qust machen müssen, aber das konnte man auch vorher umgehen, wenn man zum questen keine lust hatte. 
und auch für die user überwiegen die vorteile finde ich. so hat jeder die möglichkeit, sich schnell einen zweiten, dritten oder vierten char hochzuspielen um neune erfahrungen machen zu können.
und allen, die der meinung sind, der endgamecontent würde mit "noobs" verseucht, den sei das gildenfeature ans herz gelegt. wurde zwar schon vor einiger zeit implementiert, ist aber nachwievor eine gute möglichkeit, randomgroups mit spielern, die es nicht so ernst meinen aus dem weg zu gehen.


----------



## Araziel (6. November 2007)

Airness schrieb:


> viel spass in deinem rl, wünsche dir möglichst viele stolpersteine im leben und immer eine 10m schlange wenn du wo an der kassa stehst, sonst ginge ja der anspruch flöten.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Leute wie Du sollten ewig an der Kasse arbeiten...pffft! Aber arbeiten ist wahrscheinlich eh nicht Deine Stärke, Deine Verachtung für´s RL ist ja kaum überlesbar...


----------



## Melten (6. November 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> dass das lvl von 20 auf 60 einfacher wird ist das aller aller aller dummste was blizzard je gemacht hat. wo ist jezz der anspruch den wow hatte hin? ich wette dann dackeln die ganzen "ich-bin-total-imba-hab-aber-mit-lvl-11-aufgehört-wow-zu-spielen-weil-ich-dafür-viel-zu-gut-bin"-typen an und können innerhalb von ein paar tagen auf 60 oder sogar 70 kommen... solche leute will ICH NICHT im endgame!
> ich habs schonmal irgendwo erwähnt, wenn jetzt jeder neuling innerhalb von ein oder 2 wochen das end-lvl erreichen kann hör ich auf wow zu spielen, wo ist der "anspruch" geblieben? also wenn blzzard das so umsetzt dass so etwas möglich wird, wechsel ich auf RL, selbst das hat ja dann mehr anspruch als WoW...
> 
> MfG Lurock
> ...



...WoW hat mehr anspruch als RL? ...kauf dir rl, wird zeit.

btt: Ich find die lvl-beschleunigung auch super da 1. Neueinsteiger schneller anschluss finden und das langwierige lvln etwas gekürzt wird und 2. ich meine twinks mal schneller hochbekomm und mal ordentlich farmen kann (is einfach scheisse als def-tank^^)

MfG Mel


----------



## Dunham (6. November 2007)

Araziel schrieb:


> Leute wie Du sollten ewig an der Kasse arbeiten...pffft! Aber arbeiten ist wahrscheinlich eh nicht Deine Stärke, Deine Verachtung für´s RL ist ja kaum überlesbar...



schonmal was von dem wort "ironie" gehört?.
rl und wow kann man nicht vergleichen. wow ist ein spiel....
er meint nur, dass es absurd ist, wenn sich leute darüber aufregen, dass sich abgemüht haben auf 70 zu kommen etc. 
blizzard ermöglicht es nun gelegentheits spielern, etwas mehr zeit im rl zu verbringen als die ersten 2 monate die man wow zockt erstmal die ganze zeit ätzend lahme lagnweilige solo q zu machen um mitraiden zu können. wenn sie sich nämlich ned damit beeilen ist bald schon wieder wotlk und sie können die alten (bc) innis ned mehr raiden..... auch wird lvl 70igern ermöglicht, die den ganzen lvl kram hinter sich haben, und die q shcon kennen einen twinnk hochzuziehn
somit ist die änderung eine der besten ideen die blizzard in der letzen zeit hatte.
meiner meinung nach ist patch 2.3 eh das beste was blizz seit ewigkeiten gemacht hat^^


----------



## Muradin2 (6. November 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> dass das lvl von 20 auf 60 einfacher wird ist das aller aller aller dummste was blizzard je gemacht hat. wo ist jezz der anspruch den wow hatte hin? ich wette dann dackeln die ganzen "ich-bin-total-imba-hab-aber-mit-lvl-11-aufgehört-wow-zu-spielen-weil-ich-dafür-viel-zu-gut-bin"-typen an und können innerhalb von ein paar tagen auf 60 oder sogar 70 kommen... solche leute will ICH NICHT im endgame!
> ich habs schonmal irgendwo erwähnt, wenn jetzt jeder neuling innerhalb von ein oder 2 wochen das end-lvl erreichen kann hör ich auf wow zu spielen, wo ist der "anspruch" geblieben? also wenn blzzard das so umsetzt dass so etwas möglich wird, wechsel ich auf RL, selbst das hat ja dann mehr anspruch als WoW...
> 
> MfG Lurock
> ...




Es war nie wirklich anspruchsvoll zu leveln. Es war nur nervig und langatmig. 

Ich wiederhole nochmal, was andere dauernd sagen: Wem WoW nicht (mehr) gefällt, der soll es nicht spielen, bzw. aufhören. Punkt.
Es bringt doch nix, zu meckern. Blizzard hat sich bei den ganzen Änderungen schon was gedacht.

Ich selbst habe mit WoW aufgehört, weil das leveln einfach viel zu lange dauerte und viel zu langatmig wurde. Es war einfach...zzzzzzZZZZzzzzzz........Im Endgame gab es auch nix für mich, da ich besseres zu tun habe, als 3-4x die Woche stundenlang in ein und der selben Instanz rumzuhocken. 
Und für PvP war ich viel zu doof. ^^
Was habe ich getan?: Ich habe einfach aufgehört. Ohne großes Rumgemecker und ohne Worte.


----------



## tauritis (6. November 2007)

ich denke mal der patch wird nichts zerstören er wird es uns nur erleichtern zu lvln!


----------



## Schleppel (6. November 2007)

genau hört auf eure meinung kundzutun, ich mein sind wir hier inem forum??


----------



## Mamasus (6. November 2007)

Meiner Meinung nach hätten alle Mobs so bleiben können, außer bei bugs^^
Denn das Blizzard jetzt Einzelspieler freundlicher wird ist dumpfsinn! wow ist ein multiplayer, was bedeutet die spieler SOLLTEN nach möglichkeit und bedarf zusammenspielen und gruppen bilden! Wer dies halt nicht freiwillig tuht hat pech und kann dann halt einige quests nicht erledigen.


----------



## Shadow Runner (6. November 2007)

Also ich finde Blizz zerstört keinesfalls das Spiel mit dem Patch. Es wird immer Leute geben die sowieso kein Plan haben oder totale Kacknoobs sind. Genau solche Leute flamen dann wieder wegen ncihtigen sachen rum. Oh man bei den elite vor den inis droppen eh keine epix oder blaue sache. vll grüne da müsste man aber schon farmen.
Ich finde vorallem die Patchänderung das wir Schurken kein Blendungspulver für Blenden benötigen super. Weil 1. bin ich kein Gärtner und 2. kostet das wenn mans im ah kauft ja auch was. (Nicht zu verwechseln mit Blitzstrahlpulver=vanishpulver das gibts immer noch günstig beim Giftehändler eures Vertrauens zu kaufen)
Die Patchänderung das das Leveln schneller gehen soll finde ich super da ich selber erst mit Bc angefangen habe und das doch ein sehr langer Weg auf 70 war. Das wird meine Twinks freuen ^^. Es wird sowieso nicht möglich sein in wenigen Tagen von 0 auf 70 zu leveln. Es ist einfach 20% der benlötigten Zeit weniger. Weis gerade ncith wie lange ich gebraucht habe aber nehmen wir mal an 100 Tage durxch den Patch wird man nur noch 80 Tage brauchen.


----------



## Dunham (6. November 2007)

Mamasus schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach hätten alle Mobs so bleiben können, außer bei bugs^^
> Denn das Blizzard jetzt Einzelspieler freundlicher wird ist dumpfsinn! wow ist ein multiplayer, was bedeutet die spieler SOLLTEN nach möglichkeit und bedarf zusammenspielen und gruppen bilden! Wer dies halt nicht freiwillig tuht hat pech und kann dann halt einige quests nicht erledigen.


zeig mir mal auf dem bisherigen lvln irgend ein multiplayer?!?!
alle jubeljahre mal ne richtige inni gruppe und sonst bist du irgendwo am arsch der welt und siehst nur, dass nur 70iger irgendwo rumlaufen...
auch die lvl phase zwischen 27-33 und 45-60 ist ewig und unmotivierend, da man keine neuen tollen skills bekommt. also  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. November 2007)

Muradin2 schrieb:


> Es war nie wirklich anspruchsvoll zu leveln. Es war nur nervig und langatmig.
> 
> Ich wiederhole nochmal, was andere dauernd sagen: Wem WoW nicht (mehr) gefällt, der soll es nicht spielen, bzw. aufhören. Punkt.
> Es bringt doch nix, zu meckern. Blizzard hat sich bei den ganzen Änderungen schon was gedacht.
> ...


omg, du fandest lvln zu "langatmig", das endgame zu zeitaufwendig und willst mir sagen was ich soll?
du bist ein beispiel für die eben genannten personen, lvln, das endgame nicht sehen aber hauptsache eine schlaue meinung kundtun, von wegen wow bzw. das endgame wäre langweilig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
daraus werd ich nicht schlau... was bringt ein spiel wo man schon alles erreicht hat? der weg, ist das ziel! (vllt nicht gaanz zutreffend aber schon wichtig). ein rat von mir: spiel guild wars! 2 tage haste dein endgame und langweilig isses für dich bestimmt net und die 2 stunden, die du in das farmen deines equipment investierst, kann man auch net wirklich zeitaufwand nennen...

MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (6. November 2007)

habt ihr alle keine gilde weil ihr euch so verloren vorkommt^^es twinkt doch eh immer einer mit oder hat einen twink mit ensprechenden lvl parat^^


----------



## Wuff2000 (6. November 2007)

Wisst ihr was viel einfacher ist, cancelt WoW geht mal wieder raus an die Sonne und gönnt euch ein Eis oder jetzt bald nen Glühwein. Dann hören endlich diese wissenschaftlichen Diskussionen was ist besser was wird besser nix wird besser auf.


----------



## GreatJ (6. November 2007)

ja mein gott, wenn es dich so stört, dann hör halt auf, wen interessiert das ?
nach jedem patch gibt es leute wie dich die wieder nur alles schwarz sehen, und andere davon überzeugen wollen, das blizzard ja soooo böse ist.

und nur mal so... es hört sich bei euch leutchen immer so an als würde blizzard das spiel, einfach nur ändern weil sie nichts besseres zu tun haben.verdammt nochmal blizzard gibt es wahrscheinlich schon länger als du auf der welt bist, wenn sie irgendwo elite mobs entfernen werden sie sich schon was dabei gedacht haben.


----------



## Merandon (6. November 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> dass das lvl von 20 auf 60 einfacher wird ist das aller aller aller dummste was blizzard je gemacht hat. wo ist jezz der anspruch den wow hatte hin? ich wette dann dackeln die ganzen "ich-bin-total-imba-hab-aber-mit-lvl-11-aufgehört-wow-zu-spielen-weil-ich-dafür-viel-zu-gut-bin"-typen an und können innerhalb von ein paar tagen auf 60 oder sogar 70 kommen... solche leute will ICH NICHT im endgame!
> ich habs schonmal irgendwo erwähnt, wenn jetzt jeder neuling innerhalb von ein oder 2 wochen das end-lvl erreichen kann hör ich auf wow zu spielen, wo ist der "anspruch" geblieben? also wenn blzzard das so umsetzt dass so etwas möglich wird, wechsel ich auf RL, selbst das hat ja dann mehr anspruch als WoW...
> 
> MfG Lurock
> ...



Nur die Hälfte gelesen und noch nicht einmal darüber nachgedacht. 
Nein, lieber gleich kritisieren und mal einen reinhauen....

Von 1-20 bleibt alles gleich. Ab 20-60 15% weniger xp pro Level und ab 30 mehr xp für Quests (Azeroth) bis Level 60. Und ab 60 bleibt auch alles gleich. Wollen sicher nicht das man zu viel Content skippt.

Die ganzen "Flamer" haben auch noch das Gebiet vergessen, (*grummel* wie heißt es doch gleich...egal)
indem es neue Quests im 30-40er Bereich geben wird, um in diesem Bereich das Leveln angenehmer zu machen, weil es hier wirklich Nachholbedarf gab. Jeder der mehr als einen 70er, wie unser nettes Communtiymitglied hat (unterstell ich einfach, vielleicht hat er es auch mit dem einen Charakter "wahrgenommen"), durfte es schon erleben. 

Die Meisten der Community schätzen dies, weil sie sowieso noch eine andere Klasse auf 70 bringen wollen und diese Änderungen machen es "kürzer" und "angenehmer" nicht zwingend "einfacher". 

Ich begrüße die Änderung! Auch wenn ich gerade heute meinen Druiden auf 59 gebracht habe.*grummel*
Mal schauen, welche Klasse mir noch gefällt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asthénia (6. November 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> dass das lvl von 20 auf 60 einfacher wird ist das aller aller aller dummste was blizzard je gemacht hat. wo ist jezz der anspruch den wow hatte hin? ich wette dann dackeln die ganzen "ich-bin-total-imba-hab-aber-mit-lvl-11-aufgehört-wow-zu-spielen-weil-ich-dafür-viel-zu-gut-bin"-typen an und können innerhalb von ein paar tagen auf 60 oder sogar 70 kommen... solche leute will ICH NICHT im endgame!
> ich habs schonmal irgendwo erwähnt, wenn jetzt jeder neuling innerhalb von ein oder 2 wochen das end-lvl erreichen kann hör ich auf wow zu spielen, wo ist der "anspruch" geblieben? also wenn blzzard das so umsetzt dass so etwas möglich wird, wechsel ich auf RL, selbst das hat ja dann mehr anspruch als WoW...
> 
> MfG Lurock
> ...



Ich empfehle dir Tetris! Hat das dann eigentlich auch mehr Anspruch, als dein RL?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smiler007 (6. November 2007)

Leute seht doch die sache positive.
Wenn Blizzard jetzt schon das lvl einfacher macht dann steht das neue Addon 
fast vor der Tür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und dann ist das Endlvl eh 80.
Also ruhig durchatmen und denn die neue einsteigen einen kleinen
Vorteil gönnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nrg (6. November 2007)

Ich weiß ja nicht wo ihr was falsch mit den Elite gelesen habt. Es wird keine Freilandelite mehr geben. Außer jetzt Worldbosse und so Typen. Ich war auf dem PTR und bin ein bisschen rumgeflogen und hab überall mal gespitzt. Burg Stromgarde, Dun Modr, rote Drachen im Sumpfland, Oger in Loch Modan, usw. Sind alles NON-Elite. 

Blizz möchte dass die Leute ihre Questen relativ zügig ohne großes Gruppensuchen machen können. Damit wird das Solospiel gefördert. Man brauch im Endeffekt nur noch für Inis Gruppen in der alten Welt.

Das mit mehr EP pro Quest und weniger EP zum Levelup find ich ok, die meiste Zeit rennt man in der alten Welt beim twinken  angeödet rum und macht zum 751. mal die Quest "Bring mir 25 nach links gebogene Eberhauer". Mit der Zeit wird das langeweilig. Die Leute gammern nur darauf endlich mit 58 in die Scherbenwelt zu rennen und dort zu questen.


----------



## Isegrim (6. November 2007)

Peccati schrieb:


> Aber immer dran denken: Einem jedem Recht getan ist eine Kunst, die keiner kann!



/signed

Echt, ich find’s so herrlich. Blizzard können seit zweieinhalb Jahren machen, was sie wollen. Verändern sie nichts, wird geheult. Verändern sie etwas, wird geheult. Stärken sie dies, wird geheult. Schwächen sie jenes, wird geheult.
Ist an einem Patch gar nichts auszusetzen, wird über das Nichtbearbeitete geheult oder über etwas aus einem früheren Patch.

Wieder ... und wieder ... und immer wieder. Ich glaub, Patchnotes ohne Whine dazu wird es erst geben, wenn Instant Kill + Level + Skill sowie Loot auf Knopfdruck eingeführt und die Monatsgebühr abgeschafft werden.


----------



## Brak (6. November 2007)

Is euch schonmal aufgefallen das egal was blizz macht alle immer nur am heulen sind. Programmiert euer eigenes spiel bin mir sicher das ihr es einer so großen spielerzahl gerecht machen könnt.  

/ironie off
Ist doch logisch das Blizz das lvln schneller macht. Mit der zeit verlassen mehr und mehr das spiel und neu Anfänger haben keine Chance mehr wirklichen Anschluss zu bekommen. Neulinge brauchen so wie so länger um erstmal ins spiel rein zu kommen und sie kennen auch keine Quests etc. bei Twinks geht das viel schneller da man schon die Erfahrung im Spiel gesammelt hat. Ob ich nun für meinen farmtwink 4 wochen oder 6 brauche is doch auch egal. Und den Neueinsteiger der nen char von 1-60 so schnell hoch zockt wie jemand der nen twink hoch zieht will ich mal sehen.

Finde die Änderungen gut. Das einzige was mich ärgert is der das "Von der Schippe springen" so krass gebufft wurde aber naja so is das leben.

PS: /sign isegrim warst ne minute schneller^^


----------



## Boom Chika Wah Wah (6. November 2007)

Der Patch zerstört nicht das game er bringt Blizzard nur einige zahlende Hexenmeister weniger ein, fals es euch nicht aufgefallen ist jede klasse bekommt einen mehr oder minder sinnvollen Buff.... der Text der unter dem schriftzug "Hexenmeister" steht ist simpel mit den worten "HAHAHAH GENERFT" zu beschreiben



MFg


----------



## Lurock (6. November 2007)

Merandon schrieb:


> Nur die Hälfte gelesen und noch nicht einmal darüber nachgedacht.
> Nein, lieber gleich kritisieren und mal einen reinhauen....
> 
> Von 1-20 bleibt alles gleich. Ab 20-60 15% weniger xp pro Level und ab 30 mehr xp für Quests (Azeroth) bis Level 60. Und ab 60 bleibt auch alles gleich. Wollen sicher nicht das man zu viel Content skippt.
> ...


ich hab es sehr wohl gelesen und sogar nach gedacht hab ich! 
nachdem du das geschrieben hast, hab ich sogar nochmal drüber nachgedacht und bin komischerweise zu dem selben schluss gelangt wie vorher.
vllt hilft ein kleines beispiel, auch wenn 90% es absichtlich falsch verstehn, wie immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
du hast gerade angefangen WoW zu spielen, du spielst deinen charakter gerne, hast aber auch noch anderes zu tun und siehst dich selbst als gelegenheitsspieler. irgendwann hast du deinen charakter auf dem höchsten lvl und "entdeckst" das "endgame". du fängst mit kara an und bis gerade beim schlangenschrein und dann kommt das: ein anderer spieler, der ungefähr 3 wochen nach dir angefangen hat, schafft es auf einmal, mit der hälfte des zeitaufwandes, den gleich stand wie du zu haben (andere freut es für ihre twink, aber es soll tatsächlich leute geben die sich auf einen char konzentrieren [ich nicht, spiele auch noch andere chars]). du nimmst es also locker und freust dich das irgendjmd dich als noob flamed weil ihm die ehrfahrung in den hintern gepatched wurde? dann nehm ich alles zurück!

aber das ist schließlich nur meine meinung, ich nehme an niemand weiß genau wie sehr sich das lvl vereinfacht, man kann nicht sagen ich hab das und das gelesen und weiß wie es sich umsetzt.
auf jedenfall schön das jeder seine eigene meinung hat, sonst hätte die leute weder was zum diskutieren noch zum flamen.

@ airness,  ich mag dich auch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Schleppel (6. November 2007)

> Wenn Blizzard jetzt schon das lvl einfacher macht dann steht das neue Addon
> fast vor der Tür


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  stimmt eig^^


ja und wer unfähig ist oder sich nicht eingehend mit der klasse beschäftigt hat, wird nach 1 bis 2 kara runs eh nichtmehr mitgenommen^^und sieht auch ssc ned...sofern er sich nix dazulernen lässt


----------



## Lurock (6. November 2007)

Asthénia schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir Tetris! Hat das dann eigentlich auch mehr Anspruch, als dein RL?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hast du eigentlich gelesen was ich da geschrieben habe?
wenn du auch nur den hauch einer ahnung hättest, wüsstest du,
das ich dagegen bin das blizzard aus WoW ein spiel
wie Tetris macht.


----------



## Summerbreeze (6. November 2007)

Ey leute, ihr Flamet hier wieder rum, von wegen WoW wird totgepatcht...
Und irgendwas von "Kollektiver-Spiele-Wechsel" 
und so weiter...
Die ganze Diskussion hatten wir doch schon mehr als zur Genüge kurz vor BC! 
Da hieß es auch alles wird Sch*** und so!!!
Und jetzt? Der Stamm bleibt und erweitert sich sogar noch! 
Also hört auf euch so nen Kopf darum zu machen, stellt euch auf die Änderungen ein
und gut ist! 
Und wer sich nicht anpassen kann, der hat eh kein Plan von seinem Char und sollte mal sehr stark über die "Account-Löschen" Funktion nachdenken!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Für alle, die sich nicht anpassen wollen: CIAO!
Für jeden, der geht kommt mindestens ein neuer!


----------



## WOW2k6 (6. November 2007)

Boom schrieb:


> Der Patch zerstört nicht das game er bringt Blizzard nur einige zahlende Hexenmeister weniger ein, fals es euch nicht aufgefallen ist jede klasse bekommt einen mehr oder minder sinnvollen Buff.... der Text der unter dem schriftzug "Hexenmeister" steht ist simpel mit den worten "HAHAHAH GENERFT" zu beschreiben
> MFg



Wir sind erst balanced wenn wir von MS Krieger onegehitted werden -.-


----------



## Schleppel (6. November 2007)

hihihihi


----------



## Agorax (6. November 2007)

ich hab angefangen Horde zu spielen und ja ich hab mitlerweile Lvl 37 erreicht aber im Prinzip isses so das die Leute die es mit um lvl 40 net verstanden haben wie das Spiel funktioniert es nie versteh werden... leider.
Zum anderen ich danke Blizzard unglaublich für die Erleichtrung denn keine Sorge die von euch befürchtet Boonwelle wird net kommen, die haben alle schon 70iger es werde eventuell Leute ihrer Heiler schneller für ihren Raid hochspielen können oder auch Leute wie ich können die andere Fraktion ausprobieren ohne den grül vorm leveln zu haben und die paar leute die das Spiel net kappiert haben hätten es so auch auf 70 geschafft(kuckt euch auf 70 um da laufen genug beweise rum)
ärgert euch net über die Idioten, freut euch auf frische kompetente Mitspieler, denn die Leute mit denen ich bis jetzt zusammen gespielt hab waren zu 90% besser als die Leute mit denen man auf 70 in Instanzen schlittert wenn aus der Gilde mal keiner Zeit hat 

und wieso aufregen das jetzt die Gruppenquest gestrichen werden hmm fakt doch das man niemanden findet wenn man in hilbrad am Questen is ... und die meisten wollen es eh net die rufen den freundlichen 70 ger und lassen die elitequest in kompleten log gesammelt von ihm abarbeiten 

und zum Punkt Loot in Instanzen ich weis net ob ihr euch dran erinnert wies so ist in Blackfathom wenn die Bosse bis auf die 2 Endboss grün droppen... das kotzt einen einfach nur an 

der patch ist meiner meinung nach komplett gelungen 
und der Überflieger schlecht hin Heroicschlüssel ab wohlwollend; denn meine meinung zeigt sich der skill ob man ne heroc schafft net dran das man hohl farmen kann (nicht gegen die dies schon geschafft haben) aber mal ehrlich wars net einfach nur nerfig...
Mfg Ago


----------



## Tone (6. November 2007)

njo alles schön und gut aber ab wann is der patch überhaupt verfügbar? der background downloader ladet ja schon seit einiger zeit ich bin nich so informiert hab erst zeit gestern wider computer back^^

mfg tone

ich entschuldige mich für groß und kleinschreibung und rechtschreibung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flash Shock (6. November 2007)

Dann äußere ich mich auch mal!
Ich find das klasse, das das lvln von 20 - 60 schneller geht, endlich schnell seinen twink hochlvln!
Wie so oft schon gesagt, die die etz erst mit wow anfangen, wolen ja auch mal lvl 70 werden, und dann, wenn die 70 erreicht haben, fängt schon das lvln von 70 - 80 wieder an... Nene, da hat denke ich niemand lust drauf!

Und zu dem, das man dan wenig von den Instanzen sieht, finde ich schwachsinn, daherman jetzt schon wenig davon sieht (Nax, Ony, ZG, MC, ....)!
Bei manchen Servern gibts etz auch extra Raidgilden, die die alten raid instanzen noch sehen wollen.
In einer davon bin ich, und das macht richtig Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich spiel auf Dethecus n ally, bei den anderen servern weiß ich nicht s richtig bescheid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ambossar hat zwar nicht solche Gilden, aber mal im Handelschannel geschrieben, und schon kommen 4 - 6 post. 
^
 |
 |
 Meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG FS


----------



## Finsterniss (7. November 2007)

Blizzard hat das doch ganz gut gemacht finde ich. Die Erleichterung des lvln´s hat den Vorteil für neueinsteiger. Für Blizzard den Vorteil der Kundenbindung. 

Das aufwerten der Items aus den alte-Welt Instanzen, ist auch recht gut bedacht. Wenn jetzt nen 70iger jammert das er das schlimm findet, frage ich mich wieso. Besser als ein lvl 70 Item werden sie nicht werden. (Selbst wenn den Baron macht man ja schon fast solo. z.b.)

Das streichen von Elite Mobs von Quests in der alten Welt hat den selben Sinn wie das lvln, denke ich.

Naja aber ich denke das jene welche am meisten jammern sich nie nen Todesritter machen würden wenn sie ihn von grund auf lvln müssten. Das aber nur am Rande. 

Was die Bearbeitung der Klassen angeht, ist es mir recht egal. Im PvE ist es sicher gut. Im PvP bleibt es wie es ist, wenn man seine Klasse beherrscht und in der Arena ein eingespieltes Team hat, klappt das.


----------



## Tikume (7. November 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> wo ist jezz der anspruch den wow hatte hin? ich wette dann dackeln die ganzen "ich-bin-total-imba-hab-aber-mit-lvl-11-aufgehört-wow-zu-spielen-weil-ich-dafür-viel-zu-gut-bin"-typen an und können innerhalb von ein paar tagen auf 60 oder sogar 70 kommen... solche leute will ICH NICHT im endgame!



Welcher Anspruch bitte? Ich habe in Ultima Online nach über 7 Jahren meinen Tamer nun "fast" fertig. Meinen ersten Daoc Char habe ich in einem Jahr auf 50 gebracht. Und es gibt diverse Asia Grinder wo man noch wesentlich länger braucht. Mal abgesehn davon kann man bei der Levelzeit eh nicht von Anspruch reden.

Die Leute die die Einstellung vertreten dass sie weil sie ein Jahr länger spielen niemals von einem Neuanfänger eingeholt werden dürfen, vergessen dass sie das Spiel nicht alleine spielen.


----------



## Pacster (7. November 2007)

Für twinkende Spieler ist das super. Generell finde ich das Blizzard viel, viel, viel Spielzeit für neue Spieler aber verschenkt weil es viele Brüche im Spiel gibt(BC sei dank) und vieles einfach heute überflüssig geworden ist. Da könnte man noch viel machen wenn man mal 10 programmierer und tester einfach darauf ansetzen würde dafür zu sorgen das alles wieder aus einem Guss ist und nicht solch einen Schiß davor hätte allgemein was an den stats der gegenstände zu drehen.


----------



## -Misanthrop- (7. November 2007)

Skrababel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Hogger ist dann kein Elite mehr?!
> ...



Made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

fand ich echt klasse den post ^^


----------



## récÀLL8 (7. November 2007)

schon krass was einige hier für einen blödsinn schreiben. Leute WoW wird immer noch eine Muliplayer game bleiben, denoch gibt es nur noch sehr sehr wenige die twinken. Deswegen findet man kaum noch leute die einen bei einer gruppen quest helfen. Das ist das gleiche wie bei den Items, viele heulen jetzt schon rum das ihre erfarmten items aus den instanzen von BC bald out sein werden wenn das 2te addon von WoW kommt, mensch leute das game muss sich auch mal weiterentwickeln dementsprächend auch items. Das is völlig normal.


----------



## Gias (7. November 2007)

Es ist immer wieder lustig zu sehen wie leute investierte zeit mit skill oder Ahnung von der Spielmechanik verwechseln

an alle die weinen:
sry aber ihr seid nicht besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...und ihr werdet auch niemanden umstimmen
auf die kleine möchtegern elite gruppe kann das unternehmen pfeifen 
den das sind nichtmal 10% von der gesamten spielerbasis
90% sind gelegenheitsspieler und wenn ihr euch bei den 
10% minderheit befindet müsst ihr damit klarkommen oder abdanken
so läuft das immer und WoW macht da auch keine ausnahme

reicht ja auch schon dass die ganzen großen raidinnis an der haupt playerase vorbei
entwickelt werden


----------



## Schleppel (7. November 2007)

> reicht ja auch schon dass die ganzen großen raidinnis an der haupt playerase vorbei
> entwickelt werden



tja wen das stört bzw wer diesen contend nicht als ziel hat is genauso im falschen game^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (7. November 2007)

Mich interessiert es zwar nicht ob 2.3 WOW "zerstört", aber ich muss zustimmen dass Zeitansatz ungleich Können ist.



> reicht ja auch schon dass die ganzen großen raidinnis an der haupt playerase vorbei
> entwickelt werden
> 
> 
> tja wen das stört bzw wer diesen contend nicht als ziel hat is genauso im falschen game^^



es ist schon spät, morgen früh kann mir villeicht irgendjemand den Sinn dieses Post erklären... Gute Nacht


----------



## Schleppel (7. November 2007)

> Zeitansatz ungleich Können



natürlich in beide richtungen auszulegen^^

manche zocken 2jahre und begreifens nicht, andere blicken mit erstem char durch


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. November 2007)

schneller auf 70 kommen is was positves und nix negatives....
lvln is mit das nervigste an wow.

was mir sorgen macht is hero marken aus kara/zul und t5like items für marken


----------



## buechse (7. November 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Wieder ... und wieder ... und immer wieder. Ich glaub, Patchnotes ohne Whine dazu wird es erst geben, wenn Instant Kill + Level + Skill sowie Loot auf Knopfdruck eingeführt und die Monatsgebühr abgeschafft werden.



Wo bleibt denn da der Anspruch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finds auch prima, was so in Patch 2.3 verändert wird.
Hab zwei Twinks im 40er Bereich, die hab ich mit Level-Guide und Zähne-zusammen-beissen zwar auf das Level gehievt, aber dann lasse ich die solange da liegen und spiel meine 70er weiter ^^
Das verbesserte Loot aus low-lvl-Instanzen find ich auch gar nicht mal schlecht. Ich hoffe ja noch für die Caster auf eine Alternative für die unsägliche Illusionäre Rute...
ich hab ein gutes Gefühl. Ich weiss es wird gut für uns ausgehen. ^^


----------



## ThunderSH24 (7. November 2007)

SOE machts doch auch net viel anders mit dem Aufwerten von Items, nur dass die div. Waffen aus der aktuellen Endzone von Everquest (nicht II) kurz vor Release der neuen Erweiterung aufwerten.
EQ ist alt, ja... aber hat meiner Meinung nach noch immer mit die besten Raidscripts. Und bringt mal OHNE Teamspeak 53 Leute dazu,
z.B. 8 Mobs gleichmässig immer nur um 1 - 2% runterzuhauen... und wenn dann nocch bis zu 15 Adds spawnen,
die ständig die Heiler beim casten unterbrechen wirds recht stressig.

Und ja, ich bin da in einer Highend-Raidgilde

B2T: Wenn ich teilweise mitbekomme, was einige in WoW in Gruppeninstanzen vollbringen, frage ich mich,
ob die sich die Nägel nebenher lackieren, nebenher TV schauen oder sonstwas... Ich weiss, es sind nciht alle so,
aber irgendwie gibt es da so ein paar, die das besonders gut können. Ich weiss, dass ich meine Klasse nicht perfekt beherrsche, sicher...
aber solche Fehler wie z.B. Mobs nicht antanken lassen, sondern gleich voll draufballern, mache ich aus reiner Logik sicher nicht.

Ich denke, Blizzard hat mit dem Patch ganz gut den Mittelweg getroffen. Man kann es nunmal nicht jedem Recht machen,
geht im RL ja auch nicht. Und wer das schafft, es wirklich JEDEM recht zu machen, kann gleich gen Himmel emporschweben, weil dann wäre er Gott!!!

Und wer weiss, ob sich nicht bis zum Release noch wieder was ändert? War doch schon öfter so,
dass in letzter Sekunde noch eine gravierende Änderung vorgenommen wurde.

Und wie schon richtig gesagt wurde: Gross ändern können wir Spieler eh nicht viel.
Also erstmal abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Phobius (7. November 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> dass das lvl von 20 auf 60 einfacher wird ist das aller aller aller dummste was blizzard je gemacht hat. wo ist jezz der anspruch den wow hatte hin? ich wette dann dackeln die ganzen "ich-bin-total-imba-hab-aber-mit-lvl-11-aufgehört-wow-zu-spielen-weil-ich-dafür-viel-zu-gut-bin"-typen an und können innerhalb von ein paar tagen auf 60 oder sogar 70 kommen... solche leute will ICH NICHT im endgame!
> ich habs schonmal irgendwo erwähnt, wenn jetzt jeder neuling innerhalb von ein oder 2 wochen das end-lvl erreichen kann hör ich auf wow zu spielen, wo ist der "anspruch" geblieben? also wenn blzzard das so umsetzt dass so etwas möglich wird, wechsel ich auf RL, selbst das hat ja dann mehr anspruch als WoW...
> 
> MfG Lurock
> ...



Und wieder einer wo die 15% überschätzt.

Ich hab mit meinem Char bei flottem Spieltempo und guter Unterstützung durch die Gilde 17 Tage auf LVL 60 gebraucht. Und damit meine ich die reine Spielzeit und nicht innerhalb von 17 Real-Tagen.

17/100*15=2,55
=> ~14,45 Tage Spielzeit würde ich bei gleichem Tempo benötigen.

Und wenn du so gut bist wie sich das im Text liest... LVL 70 mag man zwar einen Tick schneller werden, aber unter Endgame verstehe ich Heroic-Instanzen, Kara, SSC und Tempel.
Und da heisst es auch erst mal wieder Farmen Farmen Farmen.

Und ich behaupte mal Blizzard will damit 2 Sachen erreichen:
Neue Spieler gewinne, welche nicht mehr durch extrem lange Level-Zeiten abgeschreckt werden
Twink-Freundlichere Umgebung
Find das alles sehr gut (klingt komisch, is aba so) und freu mich schon aufs twinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kittygirl (7. November 2007)

So wer jetzt ne weinkarte will kann sie haben...

Blizzard macht das aus bestimmten gründen. Diese wieder rum weiß ich nich kann sie mir aber teils denken..

Spiel einmal auf einem PvE server Horde.. Verhältnis zur allianz.. Ally 3:1,5 Horde so in der art kannst du rechnen. Du findest auf Hordenseite Schwer oder gar keine Leute zum inzen run questen oder whatever.

Weil ich mehrmals gelesen hab noch mehr idioten auf 70.. Siehs anders.. Mach dir nen Twink dann hast nich so viele Idioten um dich herum *lol*...

Und danke Phobius du sprichst mir aus meinem Herzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Level 60-70 wird dann wieder die Normale Levelgeschwindigkeit beeinhalten. Wem diese änderungen nicht passen.. Ihr könnt auch gerne im RL Farmen,Grinden,Raiden gehen vergesst das nicht. Blizzard tut uns Spielern einen gefallen mit der Levelrate. Viele whinen ähhhhhh Tankmangel äähhhhh Heilermangel usw... Vielleicht wird es dann auch wieder mehr Tanks und Heiler geben da diese dann einfacher zu Leveln sind wenn die EP verringert wurden usw... 

Ein teil wo hier whined denkt meiner meinung nach sch####gesteuert und nich Hirngesteuert... 
Erst mal nachdenken was Positiv ist und was Negativ sein "KÖNNTE!"

so das wars von meiner seite..

so far Kitty


----------



## Farodien (7. November 2007)

Blizzard sollte die Möglichkeit geben mit Level 60 anzufangen, den wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt ist es richtig langweilig geworden einen Twink alleine auf weiter Flur zu leveln, Pacman macht da mehr laune, mal abgesehen von der Zeitverschwendung.

Von mir aus sollte Blizzard einfach ein AH in Shattrath aufstellen und die alte Welt wegen akuter Einsturzgefahr  schliessen....den wenn Blizzard was falsch gemacht hat war es ein Addon in dieser Art rauszubringen, wenn Wotlk genauso wird dann allen viel Spass zumindest noch für eine kurze Zeit bis Level 80.

Anstatt die alte Welt wieder interessant zu machen, werden teile daraus einfach umgezogen, was war das für ein geiles Event mit Nax damals, oder AQ, an sowas hätten sie Festhalten sollen.

Aber das ist auch eine Möglichkeit, die Leute einfach auf kleineren Raum verteilen, dann wirkt es mehr, man könnte aber auch Server zusammenlegen und eine Welt mit 3 Kontinenten füllen.

/das war keine Ironie, das ist meine persönliche Meinung zu dem Thema

in diesem Sinne


----------



## Reigamm (7. November 2007)

Als ich als 60 werden wollte, um vor allem im Kern damals dabei zu sein, dauerte es einige Zeit. Ich mache am liebsten Quests. Da erfährt man etwas über die Hintergründe und das ganze drumherum und es baut sich eine gute Atmosphäre auf. 
Da aber viele Quests nicht sonderlich viel Erfahrung oder gar gute Beute beinhalten, sowie lange Laufwege haben dauerte es teilweise lange an Erfahrung zu kommen. Mit Level 42 dann war ich im Schlingendorntal und habe getestet ob ich nicht durch langweiliges Abschlachten ohne mich groß zu bewegen schneller aufsteige. Das hat dazu geführt, das ich 3 Stunden in einer Höhle Basilisken getötet habe und 2 Stufen aufgestiegen bin. 
Versucht das mal durch Aufträge zu machen in dem Levelbereich ohne irgendwo durchgezogen zu werden. So sinnfreies Töten nur wegen der Erfahrung is für mich jedenfalls öde. Lange Wege aber auch wenn es keine wirkliche Belohnung gibt.

Wenn jetzt die Aufträge wieder interessanter werden kommt mir das sehr entgegen und die Leute bekommen auch was von der Geschichte mit, wenn es sie interessiert. 

Zu der Sache das jetzt alle Leute 70 werden die ihre Klasse nicht spielen können:

Die Leute die ihre Klasse zu beherrschen lernen werden schneller 70 und die ihre Klasse nicht beherrschen auch. Ich bin auch vor allem am sogenannten Endgame-Content interessiert. Aber ich Raide ja nicht um bessere Ausrüstung zu haben als alle anderen. Sondern um große Herausforderungen mit netten Leuten zu meistern. 
Da immer welche mit WoW aufhören und neue anfangen kann ich nicht verstehen wieso man dagegen ist, das es viele potentielle Raidmitglieder gibt.
Wer meint durch längeres Farmen für immer und ewig allen Neueinsteigern überlegen zu sein wird noch des öfteren hohen Blutdruck haben. Spätestens mit dem nächsten Addon ist wieder alles was man in BC erfarmt wurde unwichtig.

Wenn ich mir jetzt noch überlege nicht mehr 15 Minuten vor dem Raid anreisen zu müssen um Unmengen an Wasser herzustellen. *seufz* ein Traum wird wahr.
Hab ich die Rückname des Koeffizienten-nervs erwähnt? 
Ich liebe den Patch! Zul Aman ich komme!


----------



## Averageman (7. November 2007)

Ich freue mich über jede Neuerung und Verbesserung, aber das mit dem schneller Leveln ist mir ein Dorn im Auge. Ich finde er hat recht, es wird einfach trotteleinfach!


----------



## Bl4d3 (7. November 2007)

wayne interessierts??
Denke das ist vernünftig mit dem lvln sowie (fast) alles andere auch

so haben leute mit einem (oder mehreren) 70igern auch die chance einen neuen twink bis zur erweiterung hochzuziehen
denke nicht das das auswirkungen hat

wenn man wirklich ein noob is schaffts man das lvl auch mit den 15% nicht denke das das trotzdem anspruchsvoll ist


----------



## Farodien (7. November 2007)

Averageman schrieb:


> Ich freue mich über jede Neuerung und Verbesserung, aber das mit dem schneller Leveln ist mir ein Dorn im Auge. Ich finde er hat recht, es wird einfach trotteleinfach!




Einfacher wird es ja deshalb nicht, man muss genauso Questen und Leveln, nur das es eben 15% schneller geht also etwas 9 Minuten Pro Stunde Zeitersparnis, was ungefähr einmal Sterben am falschen Ort ausmacht, was heisst man kann mehr unnütze Zeit in WoW verbringen mit Spammen, auf Arena oder BG Zugang warten .. wie auch immer, ich denke es wird überbewertet.
Aber wenn ich mir vorstelle ich fange heute neu mit WoW an und Krebse erstmal 6-8 Wochen, evtl. länger rum um auf 60-70 zukommen ohne das ich mal in einer Hauptstadt andere Charaktere sehe und wenn mir mal einer über den Weg läuft killt er mich noch 5x aus langeweile, weil er meint ich Farme ihm sein Lowlevel Zeugs weg.....na dann würde ich aber schnell nach Alternativen zu WoW suchen.


Mir geht es hierbei hauptsächlich um neue Accounts, alle die Twinken, zumindest der Großteil rushed ja so wieso nur auf 70 hoch, weil die eh keine Lust mehr auf den Content haben.

Durch Zul Alman werden wahrscheinlich schon alle 10 Tageaccounts von WoW wegbleiben, weil die Allies beim warten auf ihre Leute alles abschlachtet was da rumläuft.

in diesem Sinne...have fun


----------



## SALAmand3r (7. November 2007)

Ich kann auch nix schlechtes daran finden . Endlich keine lvl 30 Elite Quests mehr wofür man 20 vorbeireitende Highlvl anbetteln muss da man alleine in dem Gebiet ist . 
Für Neueinsteiger und Suchttwinker nen feiner Zug . 
Das mit der Erfahrung müsste meiner Meinung nach gar nicht sein , aber die Anpassung der Quests auf die schwindenden Spieler in der alten Welt war bitter nötig. 
Bei den Instanzen wir ja nur die Lvl Range angepasst und ne menge Stoff Zeugs wird auch den Stoffklassen etwas nächer gebracht . Rein logisch betrachtet der Patch auf den ich seit der Closed Beta warte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Endlich nen lvl 15 Stoffi der ned mehr Stärke oder Bewglichkeit hat als Int hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Also ich finds toll . So fern sie das nicht irgendwann bis auf lvl 70 ausweiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylv (7. November 2007)

Also meiner Meinung nach, macht der Patch nichts kaputt, ich merke selber , wie schwer es ist einen Charakter ab 20/30 zu spielen. 

Was mir total missfällt, ist aber... zu jeden Thema ab 2.3 wird gewhined wie Mist es doch  wird (ZA wird eh keiner sehen, Fliegen bis 78 verboten: was denn das fürn mist etc.). Bei einigen Sachen weiß man noch nicht wie sie werden und es wird trotzdem gejammert... meine bescheidene Meinung ist, dass man abwarten sollte bis der jeweilige Patch/ das Addon raus ist, bevor man das in Grund und Boden jammert oder verurteilt

MfG 
Sylvana Dreamblade


----------



## BilkoD (7. November 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> wenn jetzt jeder neuling innerhalb von ein oder 2 wochen das end-lvl erreichen kann hör ich auf wow zu spielen, wo ist der "anspruch" geblieben? also wenn blzzard das so umsetzt dass so etwas möglich wird, wechsel ich auf RL, selbst das hat ja dann mehr anspruch als WoW...
> 
> MfG Lurock
> 
> ...



Ich bitte darum


----------



## Hojo (7. November 2007)

Wasn hier los ?
Falsche Infos ohne Ende ? Oo

Also NUR blaue Drops in Inis is auch falsch...die Items werden nur überarbeitet... das Arugal Zeugs war schon immer Blau oder irre ich ? *g*
Es wird keine neuen Items in den Inis geben...egal in welcher Farbe...oO

Dann das mit dem Elite Mobs... 
Einige Mobs werden zu Non-Elite gemacht... z.b. die Mobs in der Burg Stromgarde ... damit Spieler da jetzt auch besser alleine ihre Qs abarbeiten können bzw. in 2 Mann Gruppen und so.
Es werden halt einige Zonen etwas einfacher zu spielen sein..das bedeutet aber NICHT das alle Mobs die jetzt noch Elite sind..plötzlich zu Non-Elite werden.

Mh ja... und das ganze blabla vonwegen ..."jetzt wird das alles so einfach gemacht blablabla" ..ist doch auch nicht richtig...
Es werden etliche neue Qs eingebracht ..ja... damit das große XP loch gestopft wird...das begrüße ich...auch begrüße ich das endlich einige Qs weitergeführt werden.

Also man kann sagen..das nichts von dem was hier angesprochen wurde das Spiel irgendwie zerstört oder extrem vereinfacht... es wird nur neuer Content eingebracht und einige kleine Qs werden vereinfacht.
Ich sehe da jetzt kein Problem... viele Leute die jetzt erst anfangen oder die jetzt nen Twink hochziehn werden das begrüßen... neue Qs ... schneller mehr XP... also ich sehe da jetzt nicht den Teufel den scheinbar manche sehen...


----------



## Bablione (7. November 2007)

Also ich finde es Super den neuen patch vorallem das lvln, ich habe bzw. hatte viele Twinks alle mit lvl 2ß-25 aufgehört, ratet mal warum.

@all Flamer macht weiter so, sonst haben die Leute morgens bevor sie zur Schule oder Arbeit gehen nichts mehr zum Lachen. Achja für die Flamer dies nich wissen, Schule = lernen; Arbeit = körperliche Tätigkeit + Geld verdienen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Babalione


----------



## Ice0rl (7. November 2007)

dazu muss ich mal ein kommentar posten, den ich gestern zu einer News fand.



			
				Kujon schrieb:
			
		

> was? änderungen für den jäger?? ich finde sie sollten zuerst den vergelter-pala ändern, echt jetzt...wie? was? ah, haben sie gemacht? find ich scheisse den vergelter zu ändern, ich finde sie sollten zuerst den druiden mal etwas raidtauglicher machen!!! was? auch gemacht?? schweinerei!!! immer diese dudu's, die würden besser mal ne neue ini machen, als immer die dudu's zu pushen!!! was denn nun? echt, kommt auch?? so eine riesen scheisse, basteln die doch an inis rum, die würden lieber mal schauen, dass sie die server nicht jeden mittwoch runterfahren müssen, super, wiedermal typisch blizz...!
> 
> oha, was? server müssen nicht mehr jeden mittwoch runtergefahren werden?? mann, sind das noobs!!! braucht doch kein mensch, die würden besser mal machen, dass man heroisch auch ab stufe wohlwollend betreten kann!!!
> 
> ...



finde das passt ganz gut. Egal was blizz ändert, es wird geheult bis zum geht nicht mehr...


----------



## Faulmaul (7. November 2007)

waagh_lordaeron schrieb:


> ist das wirklich der ruin von WoW? zumindest in meiner gilde wird heftig über einen collectiven spielwechsel diskutiert!
> 
> mfg



Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten; wenn man an den Punkt kommt an dem man sich nurnoch leid sieht und so zu heulen nfängt sollte man wohl wirklich die Alternativen erforschen; nirgendwo wirds dir anders gehen, weil doch imo jeder spiele-anbieter bemüht ist auch die ärgsten DAUs zu ködern und zum Kauf des Spiels/der Spielzeit/Konsum der Werbung zu bewegen.

Leute wer immer nur deshalb einer Spielwelt treu bleibt weil er/sie es unter schwierigeren Bedingungen schaffen musste und dann den  Schw*** einkneift und geht weils einfacher wird hat echt ein Problem mit Geltungsbedürfnis. in so nem Fall kauft euch ne Schar von Bewunderern, die euch täglich nachm Aufstehen ein "Du bist ja sooooooooooo toll" zubrüllen, das wäre auf Dauer sicher befriedigender als in Kauf nehmen zu müssen daß "jeder Depp bald in die Hero-Innis kann" oder man nichtmehr so n "über-imba-roxxor" ist...

so long


----------



## TheDarkListener (7. November 2007)

Ich weiss nicht was hier die Leute rumheulen...

also

Es wird in der alten Welte kaum bzw. keine Elite mehr geben (bis Wrath of the Lich King). Warum das so ist naja schaut doch mal in die alte Welt mit nem Twink und sucht doch mal den Gruppe für Kloster, Uldaman, UBRS, LBRS ohne eure 70ger Kumpels zu fragen ob se euch ziehen. Ihr werdet sehen dass das einfach nicht mehr so einfach ist. Das der Loot in den Instanzen raufgeschraubt wurde liegt einfach daran das man ein weniger Zeit braucht um die Chars hochzuleveln aber die Kosten für die Berufe etc. dennoch decken muss. Desweiteren ist es mit besseren Equi noch leichter raufzukommen und die Leute lernen dort schon was es heisst auf spezielle Attribute zu achten. 

Seien wir doch mal ehrlich viele von euch gehen hin und ziehen die twinks rauf und hören bei 40 oder so auf... und warum ganz einfach weil das leveln hier ein bisschen ne flaute bekommt. Es dauert ewig und jetzt stellt euch mal vor mit 40 seit ihr demnächst grad mal bei der hälfte vom leveln. Was passieren wird ist, das die großen Gilden nicht mehr den Nachwuchs bekommen den se zum ausgleich von Wegfall von lvl 70 oder 80 Membern brauchen.

Denkt mal bisschen nach bevor ich die Klappe aufmacht


----------



## Hubautz (7. November 2007)

Es ist doch völlig wurscht ob jemand, der im Endgame ein Knoob ist, 20% schneller gelevelt hat.

Es gibt jetzt auch eine Menge Leute, die nicht viel Ahnung vom Potential ihrer Chars haben und die das Gruppenspiel erst mal lernen müssen.

Krieger, die bis lvl 70 MS geskillt waren, noch nie ein Schild in der Hand hatten und auf einmal tanken wollen.
Mages die vor dem Pull den Pyro schon mal warmlaufen lassen.
Hexer, die die komplette Mobgruppe dotten, inklusive sheep und sap.
Schurken, die Finte nicht auf der Leiste haben, weil sie ja permanent dmg machen wollen.
Etc. – die Liste liesse sich beliebig erweitern.

Ich finde es in Ordnung dass man schneller levelt. Grade zwischen lvl 30 und 50 twinkt es sich unerträglich. 
Und wenn die Instanzendropps interessanter werden, gehen da auch mehr Leute hin und lernen da ihren Char zu beherrschen.


----------



## Spartaner (7. November 2007)

waagh_lordaeron schrieb:


> Wer sich die Patch notizen von Patch 2.3 gelesen hat, wird warscheinlich bemerkt haben, dass irgendwie alles vereinfacht, wenn nicht zerstört wird
> 
> hier einige Beispiele:
> 
> ...




ololololol????
sick???
do not forget....wotlk geht dann bis 80...soll ja noch fair bleiben für neueinsteiger o.O die brauchen doch dann monate um ins endlvl zu kommen...
dass soll kein ruin für wow sein <.<
flame on plx


p.s. andere antworten nur überflogen...


----------



## Phobius (7. November 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> Echt, ich find&#8217;s so herrlich. Blizzard können seit zweieinhalb Jahren machen, was sie wollen. Verändern sie nichts, wird geheult. Verändern sie etwas, wird geheult. Stärken sie dies, wird geheult. Schwächen sie jenes, wird geheult.
> Ist an einem Patch gar nichts auszusetzen, wird über das Nichtbearbeitete geheult oder über etwas aus einem früheren Patch.
> ...


Es gibt da noch diesen recht ironischen Post zu diesem Thema.
Glaube 4-5 Beiträge über mir ist er zitiert.

Aber wieso sollte man auch mit etwas zufrieden sein?
Die Deppen bei Blizzard werden es ja richten ... Dafür werden sie ja bezahlt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mich würd mal interessieren was viele hier erreichen könnten wenn sie nicht die ganze Zeit an whinen wären sondern mal auf die Stärken des Spieles setzen (und wer jetzt sagt wow hat keine oder welche denn bitte sollte sich ernsthaft überlegen nen SP-RPG zu spielen).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hosaka (7. November 2007)

Also ich weiss ja nicht wie das auf anderen Servern ist, aber auf Alleria ist die alte Welt so gut wie tot. Wer da jetzt neu mit wow anfängt, der wird bestimmt nie ne Instanz vorm Bollwerk sehen, oder er sucht wirklich mind. 2 Stunden ne Gruppe. Falls er dann mal wiklich eine Gruppe voll hat, ist man in der Instanz und dem ersten fällt ein er muss zum raid, essen, einkaufen, Freundin..... . 
Und das dass leveln verkürzt wird find ich gut, da ja bald die Todesritter kommen und eh keiner mehr was anderes macht. Warum auch von lvl 1-60 hoch leveln wo ich eh nur einsam durch die Welt laufe, wenn ich auch mit lvl 60 direkt in der Scherbenwelt anfangen kann.


----------



## Dalmus (7. November 2007)

Hojo schrieb:


> Wasn hier los ?
> Falsche Infos ohne Ende ? Oo


Jupp. Und nicht nur das, sondern auch noch haarsträubende Argumente.

Genau, es wird trottelig einfach und jeder, der demnächst 70 wird, der hat eigentlich keinen Plan vom Spiel und beherrscht seinen Char nicht, weil er ja pro Level nur 5 Mobs klatschen mußte. *kopfschüttel*
Wenn's jetzt nur 1-2 Leute mit solch ausgefallenen Gedanken gewesen wäre, aber hier liest man das ja zu Hauf.

Ich bin ja sonst eher einer, der viel schreibt, aber hier nur kurz und knapp: 
Erschreckend. O.o


----------



## backpenther (7. November 2007)

Zum einen ärger ich mich etwas, weil ich vier Chars parallel jetzt fast auf 60 hab ... das wär nach dem Patch jetzt sicherlich schneller gegangen. Und den Weg zu Hexx im Hinterland rauf hätte ich auch nicht immer auf Gruppen warten müssen ... und Stromgarde hab ich eh nur einmal gemacht. 

Interessant finde ich den Punkt mit den Instanzenbelohnungen: Werden die vorhandenen Gegenstände überarbeitet oder gibts welche mit einer neuen ID im Spiel? Im ersteren Falle müssten sich die bereits im Spiel befindlichen ja eigentlich aufwerten .. und ich hab jeweils eine komplett blaue Instanzenausrüstung aus der alten Welt. Behalten die vorher gewonnenen Gegenstände Ihre Stats und ich darf mir dann die verbesserte Version nochmal holen ... das wär *heul*.

Ich weiß nicht, was ihr mit der Fixierung auf 70 habt ... ich spiel langsam und bin glücklich ... und kenne die Spielmechanik wohl besser als manch ein 70er, der nur einen Char oder noch einen 19er Twink dabei hat.


----------



## Evilslyn (7. November 2007)

Stfu, Webstuhlstürmer


----------



## Eredon (7. November 2007)

Ich freue mich riesig über den neuen Patch, endlich kein wochenlanges Questen mehr um einen Twink auf BC Niveau zu bringen. Es ist nur Schade das sie so lange gebraucht haben um den Patch zu bringen, ich hätte ihn gerne einige Wochen eher gehabt.


----------



## MoeMT384 (7. November 2007)

waagh_lordaeron schrieb:


> Wer sich die Patch notizen von Patch 2.3 gelesen hat, wird warscheinlich bemerkt haben, dass irgendwie alles vereinfacht, wenn nicht zerstört wird
> 
> hier einige Beispiele:
> 
> ...




Gääähn... 

vielleicht solltest du mal die Patchnotes genauer lesen. Wir wissen doch alle, dass Blizz niemals mal einfach so alles komplett umstellt. Ok, keine Elitemobs vor den inis... wen juckts?

"Nur" noch blaue dropb in inis: ist doch nicht dein Ernst... die drops werden lediglich verbessert, heißt also, dass nur die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf bessere Drops angehoben wurde. 

Lvln von 20-60 für Trottel? Wenn ich mit auf Norgannon so umschaue, habens viele, viele, VIIIEEELE Trottel geschafft, auch so auf lvl 70 zu kommen ;-) Es soll dir lediglich helfen, den Rückstand auf die kommenden lvl 80-Chars zu verringern. Ganz davon abgesehen wird der EP-Bedarf um lausige 15 % herabgesetzt und das ist, man merke her, noch kein endgültiger Wert.

MfG
Moe


----------



## Keeral (7. November 2007)

*heul* *whine*....normalerweise juckts mich net immer das gleiche zu lesen.....aber irgendwann ist doch auch mal gut oder ?
Was ändert sich denn großartig ? Geht wer wirklich noch full-epic mit randoms in heroic instanzen ? wenn ja , mein herzliches beileid.
Wovor habt ihr angst ? das leute die nicht so viel zeit investieren (können/wollen) auch lvl 70 werden ?
Oder vllt mit weniger aufwand das selbe eq. zusammen bekommen ?
Das is der lauf der zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da kannste auch gleich ins Blizz Forum gehen und nen Hexer-Nerf Thread aufmachen , interessiert auch keinen mehr.


----------



## nexus22 (7. November 2007)

Ich hab seit wow Serverup  7-70 hochgespielt. ohne  ep Vergünstigung.  Einfach weil ich was probiert hab  mir andere dinge einfach zu langweilig waren in game .  Ich hatte auch die Phase 5 tage raiden damals noch  Bosse legen ohne Guide   usw.  also immer eine Sache des eigenen Egos ,wie und was  man  spielen will.

Letztendlich ist es ok das  twinken schneller geht und das eben Leute  die Möglichkeit haben auch andere Klassen oder andere seite zu spielen mit etwas weniger Zeitaufwand zum erreichen der Höchststufe.

Von den vielen Leuten die ich kenne, die mit WOW aufhörten , war ein Patch nie ein Auslöser dafür. 

Patch 2.4 kommt bestimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achereto (7. November 2007)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hmmm, ob Blizzard super ist, weis ich nicht. Mir kommt es vor wie eine Mafia..., ''Rolle der Auferstehung'' holt einen Freund ins Spiel zurück und kriegt ein kostenlosen Monat zum spielen... und jetzt, leveln vereinfacht, noch mehr ''dumme'' Leute auf 70 , Ich weis nicht wo da der Haken ist oder wo dort die Brötchen die Körner haben...



In absoluten Zahlen magst du recht haben, dass dann mehr dumme Leute ihre Chars hochleveln. relativ zu den intelligenten Spielern wird der Anteil aber sicher gleich bleiben.

Zumal die levelgeschwindigkeit nur für 1 bis 60 angepasst wird. Schätzungsweise wirst du als Spieler bis 70 ab 2.3 dann genau solange brauchen, wie jemand, der früher nur bis 60 spielen musste, um die höchste Stufe zu erreichen.

Mit meinem Twink habe ich derzeit das Problem, dass einfach keine Zeit für Instanzen habe. Wenn überhaupt, dann lasse ich mich irgendwo durchziehen und dadurch, dass ich wirklich fast ausschließlich queste, habe ich die meisten Bereiche für meine Stufe schon leergespielt. Wenn das leveln dann schneller geht, dann freue ich mich ganz ehrlich darüber, weil ich keine Durststrecken mehr habe.


----------



## Kofineas (7. November 2007)

Also ich find 2.3 einen super Patch. Man kann besser neue Klassen anspielen und sie etwas schneller hochspielen, wenn sie einem gefallen . Auch sonst hab ich für meine Begriffe den Patchnotes nur positives entnehmen können. Verstehe garnicht warum sich hier einige so aufregen. Naja, aber Nörgler und Rumheuler sind ja, wie gemeinhin bekannt, unter den WoW-Spielern sehr verbreitet. Ich lass mir das spiel nicht vermiesen, denn ich weiß eins: Damit ändert man am Spiel nix.


----------



## Thorgun (7. November 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> Echt, ich find’s so herrlich. Blizzard können seit zweieinhalb Jahren machen, was sie wollen. Verändern sie nichts, wird geheult. Verändern sie etwas, wird geheult. Stärken sie dies, wird geheult. Schwächen sie jenes, wird geheult.
> Ist an einem Patch gar nichts auszusetzen, wird über das Nichtbearbeitete geheult oder über etwas aus einem früheren Patch.
> ...




So siehts aus ! Solche Aussagen find ich mitlerweile auch zum kotzen. Ständig hört man " Scheiß Blizzard, machen doch eh nur Mist " etc. .

Zu den Leuten kann ich nur sagen : Dann hört bitte endlich auf wenn Blizzard so scheiße ist . ( Nur merkwürdig dass das dann keiner macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Durinas (7. November 2007)

@ Lurock

Was faselst du da vonwegen noobs kommen zu schnell an den High-End Content?
Wie stellst dir das vor welche High-End gilde geht noch Kara oder nimmt jemanden auf den sie nicht kennen und der nochdazu blau Equiped ist?
Hast du irgenwie Angst das dich Neulinge einholen (Arsenal ftw)?

Also ich hab nichts dagegen das Neulinge schneller LvL als ich meine Priester als 2ten Char nach BC release hochgespielt habe war ich bis LvL 65 in gar keiner Ini also wusste nicht wie man heilt.
Solche sachen lernt man nach 3 Inis problemlos (Sheep wird nicht gekloppt,....).
Skill bekommt man meiner Meinung nach vom bloßen Lvln nicht dazü müsste man schon die eine oder andere Ini besuchen nur leider gehts das fast nicht da im Bereich 20-60(65) sowiso kaum Leute in eine Ini wollen.

Also ich finde die Änderungen mehr als OK so findet man auch mal leichter Leute für eine Ini im Lvl 70 bereich.
Ich hab nichts gegen "Neulinge" nur gegen Klugsch***** in Inis die "Neulinge" niedermachen und dann selbst ein Sheep zuDOTen oder sich in eine Mobgruppe fearen lassen.
Man sollte jemdem eine Chance geben Skill zu bekommen und nicht immer gleich ausflippen wenn eine Ini mal 30min Länger dauert und man 1-2Wips erlebt.

Was willst denn sagen wenn du z.b. im SSC mit deiner Gilde vor einem neuen Boss stehst und einen Ganzen Abend wipest.

mfg 


PS.: Wenn jemand WOW für Arbeit hält hat er was falsch verstanden.


----------



## Fabi_an (7. November 2007)

Ich freu mich schon voll arg auf patch 2.3 ^^ besser dropps, schnellers leveln von 20-60 finde ich total super. Also ich denke WoW wird durch das patch halt verändert wenn nicht sogar verbessert, aber auf keinen Fall zerstört. (Ich hab zur zeit kaum mehr lust zu twinken, da das lvln manchmal so mühsam ist und ich viele quests schon das x-te mal mit nem char mache^^)

mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knowing (7. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Her mit dem Patch! Habe erst im Juli begonnen mit WOW und habe auch net so Unmengen Zeit. Mein Hexer ist jetzt 57 also bringt es mir fürs leveln nimma soviel aber ich begrüße den Patch voll und ganz. Sind sehr sinnvolle Neuerungen und in der Scherbenwelt wird ja e nix wirklich leichter und auch 60-70 dauert weietrhin lange. Hoffe ich schaff es vor der nächsten Erweiterung.

Instanzen in der Alten Welt geht e fast niemand ich finde weder für Versunkener Tempel noch Scholo oder BRT eine gute Gruppe und die 70er in der Gilde sind zur Zeit auch in den BC Instanzen unterwegs. Daher ist es doch toll wenn man schneller 60 wird un in der Scherbenwelt was unternehmen kann.

Ich habe ewig D2 gespielt und nun WOW. Beide sind für Gelegenheitssüpieler wie mich toll ich könt emich weder über die games noch über Blizard beschweren. Auch die kosten sind doch nichts. Wenn ich denke ein Kinobesuch kostet sicher 10 Euro das sind 10 Euro für 2 Stunden ich habe seit Juli Spielzeit an meinem Hexer 10 Tage und Twinks zum rumprobieren habe  ich auch (lvl 23, 16 und 11). Das alles für 36 Euro in 3 Monaten ist nix. Billigeres Hobby gibt es wohl kaum.

Mehr Flugpunkte kommen net oder schon den die Lauferei/Reiterei ist in manchen Gebieten schon sehr heftig und öde!


----------



## Summerbreeze (7. November 2007)

Ich fass es nicht... Es gibt hier immer noch Leute, die rumheulen!
Wartet doch erst mal ab! 
Alle heulen über Tank- und Priest-Mangel auf Ihrem Server...
Und garantiert mindestens 80% davon haben selbst weder den einen noch den anderen... -.-
Ist doch gut, wenn man schneller von 20 auf 60 kommt (zumal ich die 15% net sonderlich 
als super verbesserung ansehe), dann kann man sich endlich ein paar Twinks hochziehen...
Und die Leute, die meinen wie wunder-toll sie wären und dass es bis LvL 60 so einfach wäre...
Die kommen dann in die Scherbenwelt und fallen erst mal gewaltig auf den Ar***...
Dort trennt sich dann die Spreu vom Weizen, wie es so schön heißt...
Oder für WoW-ler: hier trennen sich die Noobs von denen, die Ihre Chars spielen können...
Das Twinken besteht doch mittlerweile eigentlich echt nur vollkommen daraus, sich von irgend
einem high-level schnellst möglich hoch ziehen zu lassen, weil man eh keine Gruppen mehr für nix
findet! Daher ist die geringfügige Abschwächung doch ein schöner Anreiz, mal eine neue Klasse auszuprobieren...
Und wie ich schon vorher in nem Post gesagt habe:
Diese ganze doofe Diskussion ist doch eh schwachsinnig... Hatten wir doch ganz genauso vor BC!!!
Und, was ist daraus geworden? Paar sind weg von WoW und jede Menge Neue dazu!
Was ich allerdings wirklich schade finde ist, dass die schönen alten Inis (Strath, Scholo, MC, Ony, AQ, Naxx)
Jetzt überhaupt gar keine Bedeutung mehr haben... Hat irgend jemand schon einmal versucht, eine normal 60er Gruppe für Strath oder Scholo zu finden? Geschweige denn für AQ oder Naxx? NIX!
Und alle, die hier anführen von wegen: "Solch Noobs will ich nicht im High-End Game haben":
Erstens wart ihr auch mal LvL 1, vergesst das nicht! Und zweitens: Ihr seid so toll... Habt bestimmt alle schon Kara, Gruul und Tempel clear... Wer's glaubt! Mindestens 95% derer, die hier von High-End content reden sind die, die Kara und Gruul Raiden und den Schwarzen Tempel höchstens in der buffed-show von innen gesehen haben! (Damit möchte ich nicht sagen, dass ich schon drin war, aber ist doch echt so! redet bitte von high-End content, wenn ihr Tempel mal gesehen habt!)
Und mit den neuen gegenständen... Wer verzaubert denn bitteschön heute noch sowas wie Crusader auf nen Drop aus Kloster oder sowas, weil er lange daran hat? KEINER! Weil man immer ruck zuck an neue Sachen kommt... Da ist es doch absolut verständlich für die Balance, dass die Gegenstände etwas aufgewertet werden! Wer braucht denn schon noch T3, wenn er auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel schon nen besseren Random-Drop bekommt??

BTW... Neue Flugpunkte (z.B. Rebellenlager-Schlingendorntal) kommen! und auch neue FHs (Krater von Un'goro)


----------



## Jaq (7. November 2007)

Airness schrieb:


> viel spass in deinem rl, wünsche dir möglichst viele stolpersteine im leben und immer eine 10m schlange wenn du wo an der kassa stehst, sonst ginge ja der anspruch flöten.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bitte noch ein Bisschen freundlich sein... Nur weil er was anders sieht, als du, musst du ihm kein scheiss Leben wünschen...

Lg


----------



## Dingdong (7. November 2007)

Es wäre wirklich wünschenswert, wenn sich manche dazu überwinden könnten, beim Lesen das Gehirn einzuschalten. Hier wurden wieder einmal die Patchnotes flüchtig überflogen, dann hat man sich über das Wenige, was man sich merken konnte, aufgeregt und fühlte sich berufen, einen weiteren MIMIMI-Thread zu eröffnen ;-)

Ich spiele WoW seit Erscheinen und ich habe nach wie vor Spaß daran. Im richtigen Leben ist doch auch nicht jeder Tag wie der andere, man entwickelt sich weiter, ebenso wie sein Umfeld. Es sind viele Änderungen vorgenommen worden - manche positiv, manche negativ. Und vergesst bitte nicht, dass man es nicht jedem Recht machen kann, dazu ist das Spiel schlicht und ergreifend zu komplex. Wenn nun einige der Meinung sind, dass ein neuer Patch oder ein neues Addon ihren höchstpersönlichen Status im Spiel untergräbt - dann sei es ihnen doch freigestellt, sich aus WoW zu verabschieden.

Ich finde es nur langsam lächerlich, wie in sämtlichen Foren seitenweise Diskussionen über vermeintliche Verschlechterungen geführt werden ... es wird gejammert und geflamed. Leute, wenn ihr keinen Spaß mehr habt, hört doch einfach auf ;-)


----------



## tHe aXe (7. November 2007)

Bester Patch eVer!!!
Echt mal diesmal hat Blizz ganze Arbeit geleistet! Die End-Game Spieler bekommen eine neue Raid instanz mit Zul Aman, die twinker und Neueinsteiger bekommen eine Chance schneller das Endgame zu erreichen.
Mir persönlich gefällt das schneller leveln gut, ich spiele einen deff tank, dh mit farmen is nit so, ausserdem haben wir eh viele deff tanks in der Gilde und ein Raidplatz ist nie sicher, deshalb spiele ich mir gerade einen meelee schami hoch ist doch gut wenn der schneller 70 bzw 60 is und ich dann auch mit dem einen Teil des endgames erforschen.
@die ewigen Flamer:

Es zwingt euch NIEMAND noch weiter WoW zu zoggn also lasst die jenigen in Ruhe zocken denen es NOCH Spass macht!!!!


----------



## Mr. Jonson (7. November 2007)

Hm, irgendwie brennt es mir doch etwas unter den Nägeln jetzt mal hier meine Meinung dazu zu schreiben, da ich offensichtlich ein Exot bin über den schon viel geschrieben wurde aber der noch nicht in der Diskussion vertreten ist. Das soll folgendes heißen:
1.) Ich bin beruflich und privat bedingt nur Gelgenheitsspieler, also 0-2 Stunden pro Tag unter der Woche und nur etwa alle zwei Wochen um die 10 Stunden am Wochende
2.) Ich habe erst vor etwa 1,5 Monaten mit WoW angefangen, d.h. mein höchster Charakter ist momentan Level 35

Meiner Meinung nach ist es momentan mit Sicherheit schwieriger das Spiel in den niedrigen Stufen so zu spielen wie Blizzard es ursprünglich geplant hatte, da einfach zu wenige Leute in der alten Welt unterwegs sind. Vor diesem Hintergrund gibt es vor allem zwei Probleme: Eine Gruppe für Gruppenquests zu finden (z.B. Burg Durmholde) ist unmöglich, da sonst keiner in dem Gebiet unterwegs ist, und wenn doch haben die meist keineZeit/Lust oder sin im falschen Levelbereich. Das Resultat ist dass man die Elitequests einfach weglässt oder aus rein Nostalgischen Gründen/weil man die Story hören will erst dann macht wenn sie schon grün oder grau sind und man alleine zurecht kommt. Aus diesem Grund finde ich es nur logisch dass zumindest einige dieser Quests von vornherein auf Solospieler zuzuschneiden. 
Das gleiche Problem hat man wenn man in eine lowini reinwill. Unter der Woche habe ich einfach keine Zeit eine Stunde lang eine Gruppe zusammenzusuchen die sich dann oft bei der ersten größeren Schwierigkeit wieder auflöst. Wenn nun die Drops in den Inis aufgebessert werden gehen da hoffentlich wieder mehr Leute rein, und ich habe dann auch mehr Gelegenheit Gruppenspiel zu üben.
Auch das schnellere Leveln passt als Lösungsansatz durchaus in die gleiche Schiene. Da die meisten Spieler nunmal Level 70 sind und WoW ein Multiplayerspiel ist, ist es nur konsequent neuen Spielern die Möglichkeit zu geben schneller auf Level 70 zu kommen damit sie von diesem Multiplayercontent mehr mitbekommen. Und nur mal so an alle die sich ärgern dass sie ja so viel arbeiten mussten um ihren ersten Charakter auf Level 70 zu bekommen, und nun meinen man dürfte es Neulingen wie mir nicht zu leicht machen:

Seht es mal so: Im Moment ist es für Neulinge noch härter als für euch damals, weil wir den meisten Gruppencontent einfach weglassen müssen. Das schnellere Leveln ist da glaube ich ein guter Asugleich.

Insgesammt muss ich also sagen dass Blizzard es mit diesem Patch zu recht Neueinsteigern und Twinkern (die z.B. nach einen Tank oder Heiler oder eine Farmcharakter hochziehen wollen) einfacher machen, da sich das Entvölkerungsproblem mit der nächsten Erweiterung mit Sicherheit nur noch mehr verschlimmern wird, da es sich dann auf die Levelbereiche 1-68 erstrecken wird.


----------



## Destilatus (7. November 2007)

[/spam] 'Blenden' ist jetzt ein physischer Angriff - kein Giftangriff - und verbraucht keine Reagenzie mehr. [/spam]

nö, WoW wird nicht versaut :> 

_____-

aber im Ernst, finde net das es viel kaputt macht. Also abwarten und Tee Trinken. Das is mein Ernte


----------



## Dogar (7. November 2007)

Sobald Blizzard ein NGE und ein CU rausbringt dann wird WOW Kaputt sein 

(alle SWGler wissen was ich meine ^^)

Und gibt es nicht IMMER so einen Typen der vor einem Patch sagt : OOOH nein WOW geht den bach runter der Patch macht alles Kaputt ?


----------



## Grimmrog (7. November 2007)

So hier mal meine meinung:

Alos Hunter macht seit BC eht keinen Spaß mehr, also whine ich net mehr rum, sodnern zieh mir nen Hexer groß, nun steht man in loch modan, bekommt mit lvl 16 q´s das man elite Oger kloppen muss (was man alleine noch nicht schafft erst mit lvl 19) Also brach man ne grp /who---> oha ist ja keine Sau da, dann hol ich mir eben nen 60er bums alles schnell erledingt, resultet, ich hatte 0 anspruch an dem q, denn entweder bin ich zu low für das q oder mit lvl 19/20 hab ich andere q´s im dämmerwald oder dem Sumpfland die einfacher  und schneller gehen--->
dadurch sorgt blizzard nur, daß man mal wieder die q´s macht die man sonst eh auslässt. keien Sau geht mer Burg Stormgarde weil man auf dem levelbereich ne 5er grp braucht, und finde mal 5 mann die wer liste ist fast leer in dem level bereich, also greift man wieder auf nen 70er zurück, und so ist das q gemacht und bringt wieder keinen nutzen.

und zum Thema noobs: nur weil ich weniger Ep brauch von lvl 50-51 habe ich ja nicht weniger spiel-erfahrung, ob ich nun 100 mobs totklop oder 20 mehr ist einfach nur ne Zeitfrage, oder denkst du der persönlicher Spiel-Stil-Skill steigt dadurch? Wenn ja frag ich mich warum man denn nach bereits 100 Mobs nicht schon maximiert hat auf deinem lvl???? 

und ich freu mich mit dem hexergnom schon riesig auf die knapp 50 q´s dis in den Düstermarschen geben soll (endlich hat das kaff theramore auch mal mehr sinn für die allys außer von da nach gadgezan zu fliegen.


----------



## Destilatus (7. November 2007)

Dogar schrieb:


> Sobald Blizzard ein NGE und ein CU rausbringt dann wird WOW Kaputt sein
> 
> (alle SWGler wissen was ich meine ^^)
> 
> *Und gibt es nicht IMMER so einen Typen der vor einem Patch sagt : OOOH nein WOW geht den bach runter der Patch macht alles Kaputt ?*




Es gab auch Leute die sagten : Boha Windows XP is der letzte scheiß. Aber alle habe es. 

Es lässt sich net vermeiden das der Patch kommt. Also wenn ihr ihn net wollt geht wieder Tetris spielen.


----------



## Aelthas (7. November 2007)

> wenn du mit wem raiden oder ine hc gehst der in 2wochen auf 70 is und gaanz neu imspiel ist...pffff....solche leude atten immer das falsche target, bekommen aggro sind tot oder öffnen ein sheep, kommen nicht mit fehlpull mit 2grps zurecht, wo ne 5er grp die ihr klassen auswendig kennt, jede fähigkeit kennen, die klasse schon sooft ausgereizt haben und auch 2grps in einer instanz nicht wipen, ja stehen dann noch warri/mage und schurke(der ein kabel hat^^) aber es ist alles tot und solche leute bekommen keinen stress oder verlieren die übersicht......genauso geh mal mit pvp nerds in ne hc....selbe, die atten immer die falschen targets, jede grp sind sie tot usw



Wenn du mit so jemanden in Inis gehst, bist du meiner Meinung nach selber schuld. Ich kann mich schon gar nicht mehr erinnern wann ich das letzte Mal im suchenachGruppe-Channel war. Wofür gibt es Gilden und Friendlists? Oder hast du keine? *fg*

Und zum neuen Patch: Es wird doch immer vorher rumgeheult wegen irgendetwas das Blizzard wieder mal unternimmt. Ich persönlich freue mich auf Zul Aman und kann es kaum erwarten darein zugehen. Was den Loot aus den 20-60 Instanzen betrifft... Nun da man alle paar Level seine Ausrüstung sowieso austauscht ist des doch sowieso eher zweitrangig. Schneller leveln? Super Sache so wird mein Twink evtl auch mal endlich in die höheren Levelbereiche kommen

So far


----------



## Dormelosch (7. November 2007)

Ich habe einen kleinen Magier auf Level 35 und freue mich auf die Möglichkeit diese Hürde endlich nach 5 Monaten in den Marschen zu bewältigen. Vielleicht findet sich dann auch wieder der Spaß am Spielen in diesem Levelbereich wenn man einfach nicht mit Questen weiter kommt sondern einfach unzähle Mobs kloppt um endlich im Schlingendorntal/Tanaris anfangen zu können. Dass das ganze dann auch noch 15% schneller geht düfte den "Erfolg" noch vergrößern. Ich brauche einen echten Damagetwink der in der Lage ist auch mal eine Instanz aus dieser Sicht zu betrachten. Tank und Heiler sind zwar sicherlich interessant, aber ich freue mich auf die Möglichkeit doch noch einen reinen Damagedealer hochzuziehen. Mal schauen wie es läuft....


----------



## Genomchen (7. November 2007)

Also ich muss auch sagen das die Neuerung bezüglich des levelns sehr angenehm ist. Habe lange überlegt, ob ich mir die Zeit nehmen soll und nen Tank züchten soll. Und ja, werde dies machen^^
ABER
Das einzige was mich nervt (ich bin 70er Hexer) ist die Tatsache, das man in den Patchnotes bei jeder Klasse liest, was sie tolles dazubekommen. Der Mage bekommt seine "Schadensbremse" wieder weggepatcht, andere Klassen machen mehr Schaden, etc. Was ist mit dem Hexer, nur Nerfs. Und das ist was mich nervt, soll auch kein whine sein, es nervt halt nur ein bißerl am Rande. Und wie ein Hexer hier schon vor mir geschrieben hat, erst wenn die MS-Krieger uns onehitten, dann ist das mit den Hexern gebalanced.
Aber ansonsten bin ich auch voll zufrieden mit dem Patch und freue mich schon auf Zul'Aman^^


----------



## BigKahoona (7. November 2007)

Aloha!

Kann jetzt auch wirklich nicht sehen, wo bei den genannten Patchnotes (zum Teil recht falsch interpretiert) die Krux sein soll?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klar findet man immer noch andere Spieler für low-Level Instanzen, aber auf älteren Servern halt nicht so oft wie früher. Und natürlich macht es mir mit meinem 20er Schamanen Twink nix aus wieder auf meinen 70er Tank umzuloggen, wenn HDW gerade nicht geht ... das sieht bei einem Neuling alllerdings ganz anders aus, der kann dann seinen Bankchar ausbauen (super!).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Daher finde ich es nur ok wenn man die Levelgeschwindigkeit deutlich erhöht, macht die Leute einfach ein wenig unabhängiger von Instanzen und Gruppenquests!

Was den Noobfaktor für den Highend content betrifft. Also bitte, wenn man wirklich glaubt auf diese Weise eine Noobschwemme auszulösen, blickt man nicht gerade weit. Außerdem haben wir das Problem jetzt schon! Gibt genügend Spieler, die in einer Gilde sind, nen Twink machen und sich durch alle Instanzen ziehen lassen. Auf Level 70 wartet dann schon das vom Main gefarmte Urmacht/ect Zeugs und die gecraftet Gegenstände, bzw Worlddrops auf diesen Charakter. Hat man dann so jemanden - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - in einer Random Gruppe, dann weiß er alles besser, immerhin hat er einen oder mehrer 70er, zwar andrer Klassen, aber das ist ja Wurscht, denn das Prinzip ist ihm ja von einem Gildenkollegen (selber Klasse) erklärt worden!
Wo ist also das so große Problem mit einem 70er, der sich alleine auf das Level geschleppt hat und dann erst das richtige Lernen seiner Klasse anfängt! Seh da kaum einen Unterschied (außer in der Arroganz des Betreffenden)

Und zum Thema "blaue" Items: Leute die sind für level 20- 60! Aus den HDW/Schadowfang/Kloster kann der Plunder von mir aus lila oder orange sein! Wen juckt das? Willkommen in der Scherbenwelt! Hier hast Du einen Helm mit ner Kerze drauf, der ist grün und hat bessere Stats als alles was Du in nicht-Raidinstanzen bekommen konntest ... willst Du einen Keks?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die einzigen die bei neuen und noch krasseren low-Level-Instanz-Items weinen sind PVP-Twinks, die dann nicht mehr das IMBA-Gerät auf ihrer Stufe haben. Und ob weinende PVP-Twinks tatsächlich ein Grund für Traurigkeit sind ist fast schon eine phliosophische Frage und kann in einem so einfachen Forum nicht beantwortet werden... nicht bös gemeint   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !

In diesem Sinne Wünsche ich allen noch viel Spaß und Erfolg!


----------



## Dormelosch (7. November 2007)

Ein perfektes Balancing wird es nie geben, schon gar nicht im PvP und erst recht nicht in der Arena im 2er Team. Dort ist der Hexenmeister in Verbindung mit einem Priester oder Frostmagier noch immer einer der Top Klassen. Aus meiner Sicht, und ich spiele mit einem Arena2-Waffen-Krieger, immernoch eine Angstklasse. Ein Hexer ohne Support ist dagagen wiederum fischfutter und ich gewinne sogar teilweise in einer 1on1-Situation gegen ihn. Zudem hat der Hexer im PvE sowie auch im Raid eine mächtige Stellung - da würden sich andere Klassen freuen. Man kann nicht alles haben und wenn ihr gegen einen Waffenkrieger im 1on1 verliert ist das eben eure "Angstklasse". Ich habe mehrer - wenn nicht gar alle - im PvP auf meiner "Hassliste", außer den Waffenkriegern vielleicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !
Achso, mit deinem Equip  sollte man sich vielleicht auch nicht wundern von einem Waffekrieger gekrittet zu werden.
Natürlich verstehe ich euch, denkt immer daran, dass uns Illumination fast halbiert wurde - der Manareg der Paladine schlechthin. Damit wurde aber nicht nur ein guter Zauber drastisch eingeschränkt, nein gleichzeitig wurden auch alle Plattenteile mit Zauberkrit deutlich im Wert abgesenkt. So einen doppelten Nerf muss man erst einmal verkraften, hart erarbeitete Items möglichweise sogar komplett tauschen. Und alle Paladine haben es doch einigermaßen geschafft auch wenn es noch immer schmerzt.

Jetzt stellt sich die Frage - twinke ich einen Hexer oder einen Magier! Magier wäre halt schon 35...


----------



## Thrawns (7. November 2007)

Startpost und Threadtitel lesen sich wie Seite 1 der BILD. Ganz großes Kino!


----------



## waagh_lordaeron (7. November 2007)

Mhm ja, zu meiner "verteidigung" xD

ich hab über die patchnotes drüber gelesen, und hab einfach überall nur sachen wie: mehr schaden, weniger manakosten, kleinere wirkzeit usw. gelesen.

und da im Ts keiner on war musste ich meine meinung loswerden und hab leider nicht die richtigen worte gefunden. . .

nichstdestotrotz finde ich es sehr schade, dass die alte welt nach und nach vereinfacht wird.
twinks hochziehen ok, aufholen von bis lvl 60 für neueinsteiger auch ok, aber ich finde es einfach sehr schade, da ich wirklich gerne zeit in der alten welt verbracht habe.

sinnvolle änderungen wären auf jeden fall mal, die alten endgame raids wie ony, naxx etc.auch heroisch zugänglich zu machen, dass es dann auch noch für ne 40er gruppe 70er anspruchsvoll wird, und auch natürlich mit guten items belont! Ansonsten gehen die schönen raids verloren.

Zu Heroisch ab Wohlwollend: ich würds toll finden, wenn man den Schlüssel durch Pre-Quests erhalten könnte, wie in der alten welt bei ony etc.

aber im endeffekt wird, wenn es so weiter geht, die alte welt, die alten instanzen usw. zu einem kurzen, lästigen teil des spiel, der am 70ig (bzw 80ig) werden stört. und da WoW noch immer ein SPIEL ist, würd ich mich freuen, wenn man da auch noch spass haben könnte, uund nicht einfach schnell schnell durch

es kann ja nicht das anliegen eines jeden neuen WoW members sein, schnell 70 zu werden O.o

mfg


----------



## Summerbreeze (7. November 2007)

Deinen einwand verstehe ich durchaus, und sehe das genauso, dass die alte Welt verloren geht.
Hier wäre zu überlegen, wenn Blizzard den Todesritter schon freischalten kann, dass man ihn erst bekommt, wenn man einen gewissen Content mit einem anderen Charakter erreicht hat, dann sollte es doch eigentlich auch gehen, hier eine Differenzierung zu machen, wer nur Twinkt (sprich: den "alten Inhalt" schon normal durch bekommen hat) und wer ganz neu im Spiel ist und somit auch noch etwas vom Inhalt und der Story mitbekommen sollte. Ich denke da an ein System, dass man den "schneller-LvLn-Bonus" erst bekommt, wenn man schon einen 70er hat, oder etwas ähnliches... Durchaus auch durch einen Code machbar, den man mit 70 erst erhalten kann...


----------



## Genomchen (7. November 2007)

Also ich muss schon sagen, dass die WoW einen zerstörerisch vernichtenden Schlag durch den Patch bekommen wird. Es ist genauso wie am 31.12.1999, da sind auch um Mitternacht alle Rechner weltweit abgestürzt und Godzilla ist in der Tiefe erwacht.
Also ich habe wirklich Angst vor der Zerstörung des Spiels die kommen wird. Es ist unabdingbar............bereitet euch vor, hortet Lebensmittel und verbunkert euch, das Ende naht!!!!!!!


----------



## Grimmzahn (7. November 2007)

waagh_lordaeron schrieb:


> Wer sich die Patch notizen von Patch 2.3 gelesen hat, wird warscheinlich bemerkt haben, dass irgendwie alles vereinfacht, wenn nicht zerstört wird
> 
> hier einige Beispiele:
> 
> ...



Dann wechselt doch in Gottes Namen!


----------



## Dormelosch (7. November 2007)

Wie willst du das anstellen, Ony und MC für 70/80ger neu zu gestalten? Sie versuchen sich ja schon an Naxx, dass muss man ihnen ja lassen. Soll ich wieder in T2-Design rumlaufen so wie ich es in T3 machen werden wenn WotLK draußen ist. Natürlich werde ich Naxx vielleicht endlich komplett von innen sehen und fleißig mein "T7" sammeln. Und ich gebe zu, dass es sicherlich interessant für mich ist, da mir das alles neu ist. Das wird nicht für alle so sein. Aber noch ein mal Raggy und Onny legen? Wozu? Fährst du heute mit einer Dampflokomotive von Stuttgart nach Hamburg oder mit dem ICE? Natürlich gibt es auch heute noch Dampflokomitiven für eine Touristenfahrt aber genau dafür haben/bekommen wir doch die Höhlen der Zeit und Naxx 2.0! Todesminen heroisch? Molten Core heroisch? Mir hängt jetzt schon Mechanar zum Hals raus und selbst Karazhan kann ich nicht mehr sehen. Was soll ich mich dann mit verstaubten Instanze abgeben? Und glaubt mir, Blizzard ist sicherlich mit viel Gehirnschmalz daran irgendwie wieder Leben in die alten Gebiete zu pumpen. Nur sagt mir wie? Uldum? Smaragdgrüner Traum? Worldbosse? Würde das für Leben sorgen? Nein sicherlich nicht, denn man sieht schon an Tanaris dass da weiterhin nichts los ist. Selbst direkt am Portstein vor den Höhlen ist tote Hose. Was machen wir also damit sich Level 20 und Level 75 die Hand schütteln können? Landmassen ankleben? Content draufpacken? Lass mich überlegen - stimmt in Dunkelhain lande ich mit meinen Flugmount und bewege mit notgedrungen durch den Pass der Todwinde um dann schnellstmöglich im neuen Content zu verschwinden. Was können wir noch machen? Wir packen Resourcen auf die alte Welt? Wäre ein Möglichkeit - der Level 20 PvP Spieler freut sich wenn einem die Level 75ger Blümchen wegschnappen weil ja eh extra wegen einem Lilblassblau-Lotus Vorkommen sich in dieser Gegend aufhält und dann ja auch gleich den Twink versorgen kann....


----------



## Genomchen (7. November 2007)

Die Vernichtung naht.......seht euch vor.........was war das....da is doch jemand hinter mir...........zeig dich.... wer bi...arrgghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Summerbreeze (7. November 2007)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Die Vernichtung naht.......seht euch vor.........was war das....da is doch jemand hinter mir...........zeig dich.... wer bi...arrgghhhhhhhhhh


Also ich finde, solche Sinn-, content- und Hirn-Losen kommentare kann man echt unterlassen...
Bei solchen Posts kann ich fast schon die Angst einiger Leute verstehen, dass es bald nur noch noobs und möchtegern imba-chars geben wird... Aber rein vom Spiel her, finde ich diese Angst unbegründet, da sich ja wie gesagt, nichts an dem Bereich 60-70 zum Leveln ändern wird! Hier trennen sich dann diejenigen, die ihren Char spielen können, von den Noobs!


----------



## Tiny-Tauren (7. November 2007)

Ja ja bissl Komisch... mir kommts so vor das du denkst das die Jungs und Mädels die WoW grad nach dem patch anfangen und schnell auf 60 lvln noobs sind da was? denks auch die lernen nix während des spiels.....
Ich z.b zocke unter normalen bedingungen und bin ein gelegenheitszocker...... und hab nen 52 und des lvln geht mir ziemlich aufn sack.... ähm auf jeden fall werden die schon soviel kennen das sie net das target vom tank sheepn^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiny-Tauren (7. November 2007)

Ja wer verbringt denn net gern Zeit in der alten Welt? Ich gebe dir nen Vorschlag.....
Geh ma z.B nach brachland und Stell dich paar stunden in die landschaft^^ dann kannste schön zeit verbringen!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Sphinx (7. November 2007)

Es wird doch hier nichts Zerstört...
Früher oder später muss es sowas doch geben.
Wer hat den schon lust später von 1-80 oder noch höher so zu Leveln, es bleibt in End Conten doch alles das gleiche.


----------



## Tomtar (7. November 2007)

Keine Elite mobs außerhalb vom Inis,



Stimmt nicht!!! das sind die eleite mobs die vor ini´s rum gammeln wie bein uldaman


----------



## Blutzorn (7. November 2007)

1.WoW hat keinen Anspruch (Hexer setzt Dots und hat Equip = höchster Dmg in Instanz im ganzen Spiel)
2.Jeder muss erstmal lernen was z.b. Tanken ist was allerdings aufgrund mancher ... Individien manchmal schwer ist da kaum jemand den Nerv hat es zu tun und somit kommen sogar manchmal 70er Krieger raus die nicht wissen was tanken ist
3.WoW geht nicht kaputt , weil Blizzard sich wirklich Mühe gibt das Spiel logischer (was man schon an der neuen  Parier/-Ausweich Chance am Mob sieht ... weiß grad nimmer wies heißt)
4.Und was ist an Neulingen so schlimm?Das sind meistens diejenigen die sich am meisten Mühe geben schnell zu lernen,was positiv ist (meine ich ).
5.Die Instanz Änderung ist absolut notwendig gewesen denn in sowas wie Scholo konnte man vor 58 vergessen und ab 58 ist sowieso Scherbenwelt ... und somit wäre die Instanz eigentlich sinnlos ... oder Maraudon ... mit 48 ist alles rot mit 50 ist dann der ganze Anfang wertlos .. 

Ein <3 für Blizzard!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Blutzorn


----------



## Ovir (7. November 2007)

Ich sehe keinen Grund, warum man das (leicht) schnellere Leveln in irgendeiner Weise als geradezu hinterhältigen Dolchstoß Blizzards gegen die Langzeit-Fans betrachten muss... uns wird dadurch nichts kaputt gemacht. Mir ist es egal, ob die Oger in Stromgarde Elite sind oder nicht. Und bei meinem nächsten Twink profitiere ich vom schnelleren Leveln genauso wie ein Neueinsteiger mit seinem Erstlings-Char.

Ich glaube, hier ist wohl eher der Bestandsschutz Grund für alle Empörung. Dass man eben neidisch ist, dass andere es nun leichter haben als man es selbst noch vor zwei Jahren hatte. Aber das ist doch echt arm, oder? Alles, was man sich in diesem Spiel erarbeitet hat, ist doch eh nur Datenmüll. Es geht primär um den Spaß am Spiel und den Spaß, den man mit anderen hat bzw. hatte. Den kann Euch Blizzard nicht wegnehmen. Wenn man natürlich der Meinung ist, dass dieses SPIEL in irgendeiner Weise reale Erfolge ersetzen muss, der tut besser daran, ganz damit aufzuhören, statt sinnlos Hysterie zu verbreiten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (7. November 2007)

Hmmm ui wieder ein whine Thread >.<


----------



## Schleppel (7. November 2007)

> Wenn du mit so jemanden in Inis gehst, bist du meiner Meinung nach selber schuld. Ich kann mich schon gar nicht mehr erinnern wann ich das letzte Mal im suchenachGruppe-Channel war. Wofür gibt es Gilden und Friendlists? Oder hast du keine?



^^ne lfg channel bin ich grundsätzl ned  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^^^
merks nur wenn wir den letzten platz random besetzten hc oderso

freunde....weisst du, ich hab keine freunde, aber interessanter weise auch keine feinde...mehr /joke off

nenen sind eh grosse gilde



> WoW hat keinen Anspruch (Hexer setzt Dots und hat Equip = höchster Dmg in Instanz im ganzen Spiel)


 rofl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: naja gut einer der höchsten DDler jo^^....btw warst dus chon TK oder SSC...erzähl mir mehr von kein anspruch


----------



## Dagonzo (7. November 2007)

waagh_lordaeron schrieb:


> Gegenstände
> 
> Bei allen Dungeons der alten Welt wurde die Beute überarbeitet. Spielern wird jetzt auffallen, dass jegliche Beute, die innerhalb der Instanzen droppt, von überragender Qualität ist.
> das zu den blauen drops. . .
> ...


Und was ist daran so schlimm?
Die meisten stöhnen doch so schon genug, dass ihnen das leveln zu lange dauert, bis sie endlich in der Scherbenwelt angekommen sind. Also ich weis nicht wo das Problem für dich und deiner Gilde ist? Das ganze hat eigentlich nur positives und kaum was negatives.


----------



## Magicnorris (7. November 2007)

Blizzard bereitet sich und die Spieler einfach schonmal auf Wrath of the Lich King vor. Und da immer mehr getwinkt wird kommen die Änderungen doch gerade recht.


----------



## BlizzLord (7. November 2007)

> Echt, ich find’s so herrlich. Blizzard können seit zweieinhalb Jahren machen, was sie wollen. Verändern sie nichts, wird geheult. Verändern sie etwas, wird geheult. Stärken sie dies, wird geheult. Schwächen sie jenes, wird geheult.
> Ist an einem Patch gar nichts auszusetzen, wird über das Nichtbearbeitete geheult oder über etwas aus einem früheren Patch.
> 
> Wieder ... und wieder ... und immer wieder. Ich glaub, Patchnotes ohne Whine dazu wird es erst geben, wenn Instant Kill + Level + Skill sowie Loot auf Knopfdruck eingeführt und die Monatsgebühr abgeschafft werden.



/signed 

Mehr kann man dazu nich sagen :S


----------



## Shaeln (7. November 2007)

Kann auch nicht nachvollziehen wo das Problem ist wenn das leveln "etwas" schneller geht. Ist doch ne Supersache und wer bis jetzt zu dumm zum spielen war den reizen auch die 15% schnelleres leveln kaum oder gar nicht. Genauso wenig warum es schlimm ist wenn in den Low Instancen die gegenstände hoch gepatcht werden. Das sind doch eh sachen die teilweise im Tagesrythmus ausgetauscht werden und mit dem Eintritt in die Scherbenwelt sowieso. Ich denke viele glauben das sie ihren Status verlieren weil jetzt anscheint jeder 70 werden kann. Wenn ihr darüber euren Spaß in WOW definiert tuts mir echt leid. Ich könne es auch den anderen einen 70er Char zu haben und das wir Leute die nicht spielen können in Zukunft in Random Kara Gruppen treffen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen....

Und um die Frage zu beantwortet vom Thread Ersteller

NEIN ich denke nicht das der Patch 2.3. WOW zerstört er zerstört nur einige Egos die jetzt denken "Ich hab 4 70er aber das ist bald nix mehr wert da bald jeder 4 70er hat."


----------



## ApoY2k (7. November 2007)

Hört auf zu spielen. Ändern werdet ihr eh nichts, solange ihr nicht ihr nicht im Blizzardstaff seid...


----------



## Succubie (7. November 2007)

sicher mag das alles blöd oder sogar end-bescheuert klingen, aber spätestens in 2-3 monaten hat sich da jeder mit abgefunden und es geht wieder alles seinen normalen gang, da wette ich drum.


----------



## Haxxler (7. November 2007)

Is doch gut das man schneller leveln kann wieso soll das irgendwas versauen?


----------



## Gizehra (7. November 2007)

Hallo!

Mal ganz ehrlich! Ich spiele jetzt schon ne geraume zeit WoW ca. 1Jahr. Da ich auch noch nebenbei richtig Arbeite und ne Familie habe bin ich erst mit zwei Chars auf lvl 30 bzw 41. Ich fände es gut etwas schneller voranzukommen!

Und das gemecker von 24/7 Spielern das dann nur noch nerds rumlaufen versteh ich net. Vorallem wenn man mal Nachmittags gegen 15 Uhr in Sw ist. und die so hochgelobten 70er sieht...(meine naturlich nicht alle!). Verhält sich dort manchmal wie im Schulhort! Aber egal!


Mfg


----------



## praxisplaner (7. November 2007)

Also ich denke das diejenigen die hier jammern einfach Leute sind, die den lieben langen Tag nichts anderes zu tun haben, als in WoW rumzuhängen und sich ihre gei... epischen 70er zu präsentieren. Was heißt Arbeit? - Das ist ein Spiel!

Auch Gelegenheitsspieler bezahlen den gleichen monatlichen Beitrag und wurden mit den letzten Patches und der zunehmenden Instanzierung und PVP-Wichtung  immer mehr benachteiligt. 
Und ich denke, der größere Teil sind Gelegenheitsspieler, denen es übrigens auch sicher leichter fällt auch wieder ganz aufzuhören. ^^ Deshalb ist es von Blizzard nur konsequent und richtig diese Spieler bei der Stange zu halten.

Aus meiner Sicht völlig logische und richtige Richtung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (7. November 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> dass das lvl von 20 auf 60 einfacher wird ist das aller aller aller dummste was blizzard je gemacht hat. wo ist jezz der anspruch den wow hatte hin? ich wette dann dackeln die ganzen "ich-bin-total-imba-hab-aber-mit-lvl-11-aufgehört-wow-zu-spielen-weil-ich-dafür-viel-zu-gut-bin"-typen an und können innerhalb von ein paar tagen auf 60 oder sogar 70 kommen... solche leute will ICH NICHT im endgame!



Huch sind wir heute wieder eilitär! Mit, Verlaub, Leute wie Dich will ich nicht im Game, ihr seid nämlich der Grund für kranke Instanzen wie Black Temple oder Naxx, die kein Mensch mit einem normalen Familienleben schaffen kann. Die Zeit und den Aufwand, den Blizz darein packt, hätten sie mal besser in Content für die breite Masse getan!


----------



## Dark Guardian (7. November 2007)

Heftig was manch einer hier von sich gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was haben die Hardcorezocker gegen Änderungen die sie nicht betreffen?

JEDER Gelegenheitsspieler wird sich über die Änderungen freuen weil sie ihm die Möglichkeit geben auch mal zu sehen was es tolles auf Lvl70 gibt und auch mal den tollen neuen 70er Content sehen können. 

Hier wird teilweiße so getan als wäre Leveln bittereinfach und einen Char zu spielen ebenso. Viele Posts hier klingen auch danach als wären Neulinge quasi schon beim Einstieg ins Spiel Lvl 70. 

Selbst wenn sich Noobz da tummeln WÜRDEN hätten sie lange nicht genug Erfahrung mit dem Spiel und ihrem Char, geschweige denn die richtige Skillung, um in irgendeiner Art und Weise mit denen die bereits 70 sind und ALLES haben mithalten zu können. 

Warum regen sich Hardcorezocker also auf? Ihre Spiel- und Charerfahrung kann ihnen kein Patch nehmen. Selbst nicht wenn man auf Lvl 70 starten könnte. 

Abgesehen davon: ES IST EIN SPIEL! Ich sage nur einfach mal: Mensch ärgere dich nicht! 

Vergleichen wir das mal mit einem Schachclub. 

Schach ist immerhin auch ein Spiel. Der Noob kommt neu dazu. Die erfahrenen Spieler werden ihm zeigen wie er besser voran kommt und ihm Tipps/Tricks geben und zeigen. 

In WoW wird man als solcher Spieler also quasi stehengelassen? Warum? Weil die welche schon alles haben dann nicht mehr voran kommen? Wohin denn kommen wenn man alles hat?

Von daher gönnt den Gelegenheitsspielern und Neuanfänger die nicht jede Koordinate der Weltkarte auswendig kenne ruhig ein paar Hilfen von Seiten Blizzards. Das Spiel bleibt ja nach wie vor fair. 

Was das "hinterhergepatcht kriegen" angeht: In einer gewissen Zeit gab es die Todesstrafe. Heute gibt es sie nicht mehr weil sie als falsch befunden wurde. Die Toten haben nichts mehr davon. Aber die neuen Schwerverbrecher werden nicht mehr blindlings hingerichtet (und eventuell Unschuldige schon gar nicht mehr).

Werte Hardcorezocker: Wenn euch ein Spiel so viel wert ist dann seid konsequent in eurem Leben und sorgt für die Wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe. Scheinbar scheint euch das Spiel so viel wert zu sein das es übers RL und andere Menschen geht die nicht so viel Zeit haben und auch gerne mal ein Spiel zueende spielen wollen für das sie monatlich nen Haufen Schotter hinlegen. 

(klar könnte man aufhören. WoW ist aber nach wie vor eines der besten Online Rollenspiele. Welches auch gut Spaß amchen kann wenn nicht die Mehrheit der Dauerzocker sowas von Arrogant wären das sie eigentlich vor ihrem Rechner platzen müssten.  Wechselt mal von WoW ins RL. Da werden eure WoW Künste euch nichts nmützen. Dann seid ihr die "Noobz" denen ja viel zu wenig geholfen wird.)

MEINE MEINUNG! . (Punkt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Eine Kleinigkeit noch: Ich spiele lieber ein Spiel mit ner Gruppe "Anfänger" und versuche einen übermächtigen Gegner zu plätten und hab die Freude wenns endlich klappt, anstatt den Frust darüber wieder mal jemanden dabei gehabt zu haben der das falsche Target hatte).


----------



## Strickjacke (8. November 2007)

Also mein Lieben! 
Ich finde es von einigen hier ziemlich dreist, wenn nicht sogar arrogant und unverschämt andere Leute als "dumm" zu bezeichnen nur weil sie nicht soviel Zeit wie andere Spieler haben.

Ich denke mir aber dass diese Wortmeldungen aus "Kindermund" kommen bzw. geistige Unreife zeigen.
Wow ist als Spiel für ERWACHSENE gedacht schon mal die Packung angesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu den Postern die "Rumweinen" von wegen einen Char in 14 Tagen auf 70 zu spielen, sag ich nur ich hab für jeden meiner LVL 70 Chars eine Gesamte Spielzeit von unter 14 Tagen benötigt.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man wenn man einen Char auf 70 gespielt hat die anderen freischalten können und die auch gleich auf 70 erstellen können.

Entweder man kann spielen oder man kanns nicht.
Nach dem 10 ten Char ist das öde Raufleveln nun mal langweilig und ich find es toll dass die Zeit nun verkürzt wird. Todesritter Ftw! Den erstell ich mir dann auch mit höherem Level. Freu mich schon auf die Flames wenn die Klasse kommt. Von den Imba Epic Kiddies die einfach nicht verstanden haben worums in einem Spiel geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spiel Spass Spannung Überraschung - hoff das ist euch bekannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Neid muss man sich übrigends erarbeiten und Mitleid bekommt man geschenkt!


----------



## Yoshi88 (8. November 2007)

Also das einzige, worüber ich mich im Moment wirklich aufrege, sind diese ganzen Pros - in den meisten Fällen allerdings wannabes! -, die sich darüber aufregen, dass nun die ganzen "Boons" schneller lvln können oder an gutes Arena Equip herankommen. 
Meine Güte, es ist ein gottverdammtes Spiel und JEDER sollte chancen haben, sich zu equippen und auch ein hohes lvl zu erreichen, OHNE sein ganzes Leben dem Hardcorefarming hinzugeben. 
Außerdem denke ich nicht, dass viele Leute, die in einem etwas loweren equipbereich umbedingt lowskilled sein müssen..Ich kenne ein paar Leute, die sehr gut spielen und eben nicht Überequippet sind. Schön dran denken:
Equip ist ausbaufähig, Talent und Skill nicht!
ch finde es einfach unglaublich, wie arrogant manche Menschen an dieser Stelle sind. 
Insbesondere regen mich die ganzen "meine Klasse XY wurde generft ich quitte wow!" Spieler auf. Zum einen machen 90% dieser Leute ihre Drohung ohnehin nicht war, und zum anderen: schonmal drüber nachgedacht, was Skill wirklich bedeutet? Richtig, auf die unterschiedlichsten Situationen optimal zu reagieren. 
Und ist "cry cry ich geb auf" etwa eine gute Lösung? Nein! Findet euch damit ab, hört auf zu weinen und lernt endlich mal eure Klasse zu beherrschen, nicht einfach immer nur das 08/15 imba Schema...

Nur meine (leicht wütende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Meinung


P.S: Ich bin ein PvP spielender Hunter(bzw früher Dudu), also bitte sagt mir nich, dass meine Klasse pre 2.3 imba war!


----------



## Destructix (8. November 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> dass das lvl von 20 auf 60 einfacher wird ist das aller aller aller dummste was blizzard je gemacht hat. wo ist jezz der anspruch den wow hatte hin? ich wette dann dackeln die ganzen "ich-bin-total-imba-hab-aber-mit-lvl-11-aufgehört-wow-zu-spielen-weil-ich-dafür-viel-zu-gut-bin"-typen an und können innerhalb von ein paar tagen auf 60 oder sogar 70 kommen... solche leute will ICH NICHT im endgame!
> ich habs schonmal irgendwo erwähnt, wenn jetzt jeder neuling innerhalb von ein oder 2 wochen das end-lvl erreichen kann hör ich auf wow zu spielen, wo ist der "anspruch" geblieben? also wenn blzzard das so umsetzt dass so etwas möglich wird, wechsel ich auf RL, selbst das hat ja dann mehr anspruch als WoW...
> 
> MfG Lurock
> ...



Jo bitte wechsle auf RL. Sowas wie dich will ich im Spiel auch nicht sehen.


----------



## DerSensenmann (8. November 2007)

Wenn ich das schon lese...

"WoW wird zu einfach, ist das der Ruin?"

nur so am Rande:
WoW hat nichts mit Skill zutun. Man muss absolut nichts können um zu leveln, und man muss absolut nichts können um sich ne Epicrüsstung anzuschaffen.

WoW ist Mainstream, und was Mainstream ist muss für alle verständlich und einfach sein.
Nun macht Blizz es noch einfacher um selbst den dümmsten der dummen ein Spiel zu liefern was Sie einfach mal so Daddeln können.

Ich verstehe deine Äußerung nicht ganz.
Dachtest du ein Skilliges Spiel zu spielen und siehst jetzt Gefahr das WoW auch von Nichtskillern gespielt werden kann?


----------



## Serenis (8. November 2007)

Nur mal zum Thema 'keine blauen Drops von Elite vor einer Ini': Stimmt NICHT.
Ich habe bei den Trollen der Sandmarterwache schon 2-3mal was blaues rausgezogen.
Und witzigerweise habe ich in ZF den Darmreisser aus nem Skarabäus gefischt!

Und das Game soll ja nich Einzelspielerfreundlicher sonder Gelegenheitsspielerfreundlicher werden und das finde ich gut. Denn ich habe nunmal nicht die Zeit und auch nicht die Lust mich jeden Abend in einen Raid zu begeben!

Ich freue mich auf den neuen Patch und finde, dass alle die nur rumheulen weil es ja soooo schlecht wird, sich vielleicht nen neues Game suchen sollten!


----------



## Vallar (8. November 2007)

hab jetzt zwar nicht alles comments gelesen weil ich gleich weg muss^^ aber:
ich finde das eigentlich ganz ok das das jetzt angepasst wird. seien wir mal ehrlich: wieviele neue einsteiger hat wow noch? das sind vll pro monat 50 oder so, da ist es doch nicht verkehrt dieser minderheit einen kleinen vorteil zu geben. schl. haben sie alles nie von anfang an miterlebt und so schnell ne grp. für uldaman etc. zu finden ist auch nicht mehr so leicht wie damals als noch alle welt alle chars ausprobiert hat. den restlichen twinkern kanns doch völlig wurscht sein weil die eh alles schon gesehen haben ^^
und zur einsteigerfreundluchkeit: die kommt nicht erst mit dem patch, die gabs schon immer, hab noch nie ein mmorpg gesehen was so für "noobs" gemacht wurde wie WoW ^^ hatte vor WoW nur ultima online gezockt und das hatte wirklich wesentlich mehr anspruch!!


----------



## Ieatchilds (8. November 2007)

Phobius schrieb:


> Aber wieso sollte man auch mit etwas zufrieden sein?
> Die Deppen bei Blizzard werden es ja richten ... Dafür werden sie ja bezahlt.
> 
> 
> ...



Das problem ist das wenn die Deutschen nichts zu meckern haben sind sie unglücklich!
Das ist unsere Mentalität! Und was im RL sein muss muss auch in hier sein!
Sonst sind die Leute einfach nicht zufrieden!


----------



## Beko61 (8. November 2007)

Wenn manche schon über 20-60 schneller LvLn sich so aufregen frag ich mich was die machen wenn beim Addon jeder Todesritter von lvl 50 ab anfängt^^...


----------



## Melethron (8. November 2007)

Ich begrüße den Patch mit dem schnelleren Leveln, weil ich ein (leider) Späteinsteiger bin. Ich kann zwar verstehen, dass sich mancher alter Hase veräppelt vorkommt und ein wenig Wut im Bauch verspürt (oder Neid). Doch wenn aus diesem Grund Neue oder Leute die dem Patch positiv gegenüber stehen geflamt werden, spricht das nicht gerade für die Flamer: mit solchen Leuten würde ich früher oder später ingame auch nicht zusammenarbeiten/spielen können, weil ich davon ausgehe das das genau die Typen sind die dich zutexten mit " hättest mich geheilt" "mach dies" "warum so" ect. Eben die Allesbesserkönner und Wisser.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WoW ist eine virtuelle Welt, welche die "Fehler" des RL oder einfach das menschliche in sich trägt, bedingt durch die Komponente menschlicher Spieler. Es wird niemals eine Version geben die ALLE zufrieden stellt. Für mich ist es nachezu das perfekte RPG, doch manches stört mich auch. Ist dies nicht im RL auch so? Kündigt man dort auch einfach auf? Gerüchte, Vorurteile enstehen da wie dort sehr schnell. Doch nicht vergessen: da wie dort sollte man aber auch sein Köpfchen benutzen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soul6 (8. November 2007)

sorry das ich schon lachen muß nach dem durchlesen einiger posts, aber habt ihr schon mal nachgerechnet ?
mal angenommen 2 monate für lvl 70 (weil die mit unter 14 tagen ? na ja !) okay machen wirs einfach,
alles mal runden,  statt 8 wochen wären die 15% schnelleres lvln ca.7 Wochen .
Äh sorry aber der es in 7 wochen nicht lernt seinen char zu spielen, der lernt es auch in 8 nicht !
Und übrigens wegen der kids, sehe ich aber die ach so großen 70iger auch immer wieder wie sie für
40 oder 50 gold die kids durch die inis ziehen, oder etwa nicht ?! und wie sollen die dann lernen in 
einer gruppe zu spielen ? vielleicht sollten wir die kirche im dorf lassen, den patch abwarten und mal sehen
was wird.  Ich finds eher gut, das ich dann für meine twinks nicht endlos wieder lvln muß von 30-60, sondern
das etwas flotter vorangeht und ein neueinsteiger ist dadurch sowieso nicht wesentlich schneller oder erinnert ihr euch nichtmehr wie es war, mal alles erst zu erkunden und alles mal erst zu lernen, wegen wo was wie und wann ?!


----------



## Muradin2 (8. November 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> omg, du fandest lvln zu "langatmig", das endgame zu zeitaufwendig und willst mir sagen was ich soll?
> du bist ein beispiel für die eben genannten personen, lvln, das endgame nicht sehen aber hauptsache eine schlaue meinung kundtun, von wegen wow bzw. das endgame wäre langweilig!
> 
> 
> ...




1. Dir will ich nicht sagen, was du sollst. Das liegt mir fern. Ich habe dir (und den anderen Flamern) lediglich einen Rat erteilt.
2. Das Endgame ist mir sehr wohl bekannt. Aber ich bin keiner von den Suchties, die stundenlang und über Monate BT und Hyjal abklappern. Bzw. ich bin kein Suchtie mehr.
3. Ich habe alle Teile von Guild Wars schon durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
4. Warum sollte WoW nicht langweilig sein? Das Prinzip ist immer das selbe: Farmen, Mobs killen, Farmen, Mobs killen, ab und zu mal ein paar lustigere Quests, farmen, Mobs killen.....etc. etc. usw. 
Ein Spiel, welches nur nach dem Prinzip verläuft, ist definitiv nichts für mich. Ich habe meine Sucht abgelegt und kümmere mich um mein RL. Ein Rat von mir, mein guter Lurock: du solltest dich lieber auch um dein RL kümmern, anstatt mir vorzuwerfen, ich hätte keine Ahnung und wurde Schlau tun.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich spiele in letzter Zeit sowieso keine MMORPGs mehr. Lieber mal n gutes Killerspiel, wo ich meine Amokläufe einstudiere und trainiere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarri (8. November 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> dass das lvl von 20 auf 60 einfacher wird ist das aller aller aller dummste was blizzard je gemacht hat. wo ist jezz der anspruch den wow hatte hin? ich wette dann dackeln die ganzen "ich-bin-total-imba-hab-aber-mit-lvl-11-aufgehört-wow-zu-spielen-weil-ich-dafür-viel-zu-gut-bin"-typen an und können innerhalb von ein paar tagen auf 60 oder sogar 70 kommen... solche leute will ICH NICHT im endgame!
> ich habs schonmal irgendwo erwähnt, wenn jetzt jeder neuling innerhalb von ein oder 2 wochen das end-lvl erreichen kann hör ich auf wow zu spielen, wo ist der "anspruch" geblieben? also wenn blzzard das so umsetzt dass so etwas möglich wird, wechsel ich auf RL, selbst das hat ja dann mehr anspruch als WoW...
> 
> MfG Lurock
> ...



OMG.....nur noch Nappels hier.

Ersten gehts wegen 20-30% auch nicht so viel wirklich schneller!

Aber schön wie wieder alle heulen..

machts Blizz schwerer wird geheult, wenn mal was positives kommt...auch!

GRATZ ZUM HEULPOSTING, mann muss sich schämen was so auf Lordaeron rumläuft!


----------



## Milfi (8. November 2007)

also leut kuckt  mla das sit doch viel besser das mit dem schnellerem level weil  wen wow WOL raus kommen wirdt wird es bestimmnt viel schwere  sein 100 level zu machen also ist das gut das sie das ein  bischen ausbalaciert haben  das es zu mindest schnnler bis 60 nur


> 60


 ab dan wird es wieder 1 bis 2 tagen dauern ein level zu machen und fur die schnell ein halben tag also schreib=t net merh wir babyas rumm und das mit dem nicht eilten ist net so gut muss ich zugeben weil die hatten die nur ein bischen schawer machen solen so das man sie zu  2 oder wen man gut ist zu 3 machen kann net gleich net eliten XD jo wow wirdt net zerstort aber auch nie perfect sein XD


----------



## Hangatyr (8. November 2007)

Schleppel schrieb:


> wenn du mit wem raiden oder ine hc gehst der in 2wochen auf 70 is und gaanz neu imspiel ist...pffff....solche leude atten immer das falsche target, bekommen aggro sind tot oder öffnen ein sheep, kommen nicht mit fehlpull mit 2grps zurecht, wo ne 5er grp die ihr klassen auswendig kennt, jede fähigkeit kennen, die klasse schon sooft ausgereizt haben und auch 2grps in einer instanz nicht wipen, ja stehen dann noch warri/mage und schurke(der ein kabel hat^^) aber es ist alles tot und solche leute bekommen keinen stress oder verlieren die übersicht......genauso geh mal mit pvp nerds in ne hc....selbe, die atten immer die falschen targets, jede grp sind sie tot usw







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer zum Deibel nimmt "einen der in 2Wochen 70 ist" mit in eine Heroic? Wenn, dann selbst Schuld.

Das Leveln am Spiel ist doch das geringste, zumindest für diejenigen die "High End" sehen wollen. Schwierig an sich ist doch das Ruf&Equipfarmen, also denkt mal im Ganzen ^^

Ach und hier habe ich noch ein Item gefunden welches Dir bei verfassen deines Postings aus der Tasche fiel: Klick


so long


----------



## tinana (8. November 2007)

Milfi schrieb:


> also leut kuckt  mla das sit doch viel besser das mit dem schnellerem level weil  wen wow WOL raus kommen wirdt wird es bestimmnt viel schwere  sein 100 level zu machen also ist das gut das sie das ein  bischen ausbalaciert haben  das es zu mindest schnnler bis 60 nur
> ab dan wird es wieder 1 bis 2 tagen dauern ein level zu machen und fur die schnell ein halben tag also schreib=t net merh wir babyas rumm und das mit dem nicht eilten ist net so gut muss ich zugeben weil die hatten die nur ein bischen schawer machen solen so das man sie zu  2 oder wen man gut ist zu 3 machen kann net gleich net eliten XD jo wow wirdt net zerstort aber auch nie perfect sein XD



sorry milfi, what kind of language may this be?
nevermind

soweit ich den verfasser des themas richtig verstanden habe, ist er einer von den typen, die seit anfang an wow spielen. das ist schon mal eine beachtliche leistung, weshalb er jeden, der später angefangen hat, als noob betrachten kann. denn egal wie lange die wowserver noch on sein werden, seinen vorsprung könnt ihr nicht mehr einholen. findet euch damit ab. und warum sollte er jemandem gönnen, in 14 tagen das zu schaffen, wofür er, oh wartet. er hats ja auch in 14 tagen geschafft, aber da war das noch ein zeichen imbaness^^. was ich nicht ganz verstehe, warum bist du der meinung, dass du nach diesen 14 tagen dauersinnlosmob-gekloppe mehr ahnung von dem spiel hattest, als die leute, die nach dem patch anfangen, sich in ruhe das game ansehen und verstehen können und trotzdem in 14 tagen 60 sind?
bitte mach mich schlau.


----------



## Freelancer (8. November 2007)

> Zerstört Patch 2.3 WoW komplett?!?!



Nein

Es kommen neue Inhalte und es gibt einige erleichterungen mit dem Patch was soll da bitte wow zerstören ?


----------



## Astina (8. November 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> irgendwann hast du deinen charakter auf dem höchsten lvl und "entdeckst" das "endgame". du fängst mit kara an und bis gerade beim schlangenschrein und dann kommt das: ein anderer spieler, der ungefähr 3 wochen nach dir angefangen hat, schafft es auf einmal, mit der hälfte des zeitaufwandes, den gleich stand wie du zu haben (andere freut es für ihre twink, aber es soll tatsächlich leute geben die sich auf einen char konzentrieren [ich nicht, spiele auch noch andere chars]). du nimmst es also locker und freust dich das irgendjmd dich als noob flamed weil ihm die ehrfahrung in den hintern gepatched wurde? dann nehm ich alles zurück!



Hm um mal ehrlich zu sein halt die Aussage für total falsch
1. Ich bezweifele, daß sich durch den Patch die Zeit, die ein Spieler braucht, um Schlangenschrein zu sehen auch nur annähernd halbiert. Mal eher so um 2-5% verringert.
2. Man kann niemand Erfahrung einpatchen oder wegpatchen. Das ändert nichts daran, daß nach wie vor viele rumlaufen, die von tuten und blasen keinen Ahnung haben. Und dabei ist es egal ob sie schneller gelevelt haben oder nicht. Da helfen nur Insten Insten Insten. Und die konnt ich auch schon vorher auslassen. Wobei ich hier mal davon ausgehe - da du vom Engame redest - , daß du von der Erfahrung des Spielers und nicht des Chars ausgeht. Denn wer Schlangenschrein geht hat seit Monaten keinen Erfahrungsbalken seines Chars mehr gesehen.

MFG
Astina


----------



## Matteus (8. November 2007)

Alsoooo....

Blizzard ist ein Dienstleister. Wir sind Dienstleistungsnehmer. Egal, ob Pro-Gamer, Casual-Gamer, der legendäre WoW-Opa, Bushido, Jeanette Biedermann, der Klaus von umme Ecke, der 13-jährige Marvin-Sören von der Walddorfschule oder auch der x-beliebige "Dummkopf". Wir bezahlen alle das Gleiche und haben damit die gleichen Rechte.
Michael Mittermayer hat mal gesagt:"Man trifft jeden Tag einen Deppen." Das trifft auch in der World of Warcraft zu.
Die Vereinfachung des Levelns ist definitiv eine Vorbereitung auf das nächste Addon. Guckt mal auf den Kalender und überlegt, was letztes Jahr um die selbe Zeit erschienen ist: Richtig, Patch 2.0!

Wenn ich nun für mich entscheiden sollte, ob mir die Level-Erleichterung gefällt: Ja, tut sie. Ich habe zwei 70er, einen 47er, einen 35er, einen 22er, einen 16er, zwei 10er und einen 6er Charakter. Ich levele gerade den 47er und es langweilt mich endlos, weil ich alles schon zweimal gemacht habe.

Mein Mainchar ist der einzige, von dem ich behaupte, dass ich ihn raidtauglich spielen kann, und mit dem gehe ich 5 Abende die Woche raiden. Für den verändert der Patch 2.3 nicht sehr viel. Für meine sieben kleinen Twinks begrüsse ich die Änderungen sehr. Und mein zweiter 70er freut sich über die Heroic-Zugänge ab wohlwollend, ist der nämlich überall gerade so und ich hab sicher keine Lust den überall auf respektvoll zu farmen.


----------



## Shênya (8. November 2007)

Ich persönlich finde das "schnellere" lvln mit 2.3 prima. Da dauert das twinken nimmer so elendiglich lange und zudem bietet es Neueinsteigern und Gelegenheitsspielern eine gute Grundlage ohne allzu hohen Zeitanspruch (welcher dennoch recht hoch sein dürfte) einen high lvl char zu erringen.

Ich mag Leute immer noch lieber die 1-70 durchspielen und sich ned gleich nen 70er "imba" char holen und einfach keine Ahnung haben.

Meine Meinung dazu.

LG
Shênya


----------



## Menarion (8. November 2007)

Leveln von 1-60 wird vereinfacht und du beschwerst dich? Für mich ist es der glücklichste Moment in der WoW-Geschichte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer twinkt weiß wovon ich spreche. Jetzt muss man nicht so viel Zeit verschwenden bis man ans leckere kommt.


----------



## Thamnophis (8. November 2007)

Kann es sein das der Verfasser dieses Posts einfach nur verdammten Schiss hat das es leichter sein könnte 70 zu erreichen und es dann noch mehr solche Rul0rz wie ihn gibt?


----------



## Genomchen (8. November 2007)

@Summerbreeze 
Also du liest drei Post von mir, vier Sätze, und gehst gleich mal davon aus, das ich ein "Noob" bin. Nicht schlecht, so entstehen auch Vorurteile.

1. TE quasselt irgendwas von "Zerstörung" des Games. Hallloo??!!!
2. Gibt es schon ein paar dieser Threads hier und alle reden über dasselbe.
3. Überhaupt, was redet ihr von Zerstörung bzw der TE? Wartet doch erstmal ab. Der Patch is nochnichtmal da und es wird schon rumgeheult. muä hier und muä da 
4. Wenn euch das Balancing ned taugt, wenn euch der Patch nix taugt, wenn euch Blizz ned taugt, dann einfach das Game löschen. Wenn ihr das ned tut, seid ihr wie die Leute, die damals gegen das dritte Reich waren, aber nur heimlich drüber geredet haben und sich aber dann doch der Masse angeschlossen haben. Die ganze Zeit nur über jeden microbyte rumheulen, Blizz und WoW zuheulen, aber spätestens um 18:00 hockt ihr alle wieder brav hinterm PC macht die Dailys und geht farmen or whatever. Im Grunde nur möchtegern Heuler, möchtegern Argumente, viel heiße Luft um den Tag zu überbrücken.

Und Summerbreeze quatsch du mal nix von Noobs vom Weizen trennen, wenn du die Spieler die hinter nem Username stecken ned kennst. Ich zieh mir jeden Tag aufs neue irgendein rungeheule rein, weil mal wieder einer seine Klasse ned durchgelesen hat, weil mal wieder einer gehackt wurde und im Grunde selber Schuld war, weil mal wieder einer DIE PATCHNOTES NED LESEN KANN. Aber was solls, das ist ein Forum und ich schlag mir die Zeit auch nur tot. Und wenn ich les das einer von der "ZERSTÖRUNG" des Games schreibt, dann mach ich mich lustig, da eine Zerstörung für mich das Auslöschen des Games bedeutet. Man kann ein Game evtl schlecht patchen, das kann man aber wieder rückgängig machen. Zerstört man es aber, so ist es unwiederruflich vernichtet!


----------



## hameron (8. November 2007)

weiß garnich warum ihr alle sonen stress macht..... wenns kacke is wirds eben 2 wochen später wieder geändert ganz einfach


----------



## Lawomy (8. November 2007)

Habe zwar nicht alle Antworten gelesen, sind einfach zu viele, aber bei den meisten frage ich mich doch so langsam ob nachdenken eine aussterbende Fähigkeit ist. Vor allem bei den Bemerkungen es kämen dann Noobs in den Genuß des Endgames. So wie es zur Zeit in der alten Welt aussieht ist es doch völlig egal wie lange man zum leveln braucht. Eine Chance richtig in eine Ini zu gehen gibt es egal ob Twink oder Neuensteiger erst in der Scherbenwelt, was zwangsläufig dazu führt das z.B. ein Krieger nicht richtig tanken kann oder ein Priester nicht richtig heilen. Wir die schon lange WoW spielen hatten 70 lvl Zeit in ruhe in der alten Welt Ini Erfahrung zu sammeln und haben am Anfang mit sicherheit auch einen Fehler nach dem anderen gemacht. Daran sollten sich einige mal erinnern und sich überlegen ob es dem Spielgenuß nicht zuträglicher wäre diesen Spielern mit etwas Hilfe und Weitergabe der eigenen Erfahrung zu helfen, als sie als K**noobs zu beschimpfen.
In diesem Sinne liebe Grüße


----------



## Genomchen (8. November 2007)

@hameron
/sign so isses
Aber hauptsache man kann wieder rumheulen und seinen Unmut kundtun.


----------



## Sapper13 (8. November 2007)

Also mal im Ernst,

das ist doch wieder sowas von geil. Uiiii jetzt hat der Ottonormalspieler auch ne Chance schnell 60 zu werden und ich bin nicht mehr IMBA mit meinen 10 70ern und schon wieder bin ich nichts besonderes mehr.

Ein Progamer erwacht aus den Tiefen seines Alptraums. Hey 10 70er zu haben ist nicht mehr was besonderes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nehmt euch die Zeit für ein bischen mehr Sozialkompetenz versucht mal weniger egoistisch zu sein.

Für mich hat Blizzard genau richtig gehandelt.

1. Jeder kann jetzt leicht Twinken und sich 70er hochzocken wie er will (was es einem leichter macht die ultimative Klasse für sich selbst zu finden oder aufgrund von Aroganten Spinnergilden auch mal schnell aufm anderen Server zu rerollen oder sogar bei der anderen Fraktion)

2. Bestätigt es meinen Verdacht, das wir wohl garnicht mehr soooooo lange warten müssen bis das Addon kommt

JUHU WoW für Alle......Kackt auf die Progamer mit ihrem ololol IMba Crit gelaber....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wer sind jetzt die Kacknoobs?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüsse

Sapper


----------



## Toyuki (8. November 2007)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Hmmm ui wieder ein whine Thread >.<



da gabs gestern ne schönes whine thread, über die ganzen whine threads^^ war ziemlich funny   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arido (8. November 2007)

Menarion schrieb:


> Leveln von 1-60 wird vereinfacht und du beschwerst dich? Für mich ist es der glücklichste Moment in der WoW-Geschichte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich spiele seit Feb.2007 und habe noch keinen Chart auf 70. Warum? Na ich habe eine Familie und kann nicht jeden Abend zocken. Dazu kommt noch, ich spiele gerne Twins, wie es mir gerade Spaa macht, die sind aber auch nicht so hoch (max lvl39). Jetzt schneller lvl´n --> Klasse! Wenn jetzt noch jemand mit WoW anfängt soll er bis lvl 80 etwas leichter haben. So extrem leichter wird es ja auch nicht wie meine "Vorschreiber" schon erwähnten.

Also, ich finde dieser Patch macht WoW zeitgemäß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arido (8. November 2007)

Soory Fehler:

mein höchter Twink ist lvl 29 nicht 39


----------



## Genomchen (8. November 2007)

Oh ja, der war funny, ein Heulthread über die Heuler, der war echt geil.^^


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (8. November 2007)

Zwiespalt für mich.
Ich bin ein Casual-Player der ziemlich viel anderen kram macht ausser WoW. Und ma ganz im Ernst, leveln hat doch schon jetzt (zumindest in dem Levelbereich wo ich mich befinde), nix mit aussergewöhnlicher IMBAness zu tun sonder vielmehr mit dem Faktor Zeit. Deshalb freut es mich das ich doch noch irgendwann die Obergrenze der Level erreichen kann. Ich hatte ja schon die Buchse voll als ich hörte das es bis 80 geht...

Andererseits: Gehen mir nicht Teile des Spiels dadurch flöten? Es ist ja theoretisch nicht mehr so viel zu machen, um das gleiche zu erreichen. Und ich möcht schon soviel wie möglich "spielen" (ja ich meine wirklich und richtig spielen. Ich red von Spaß).

Aber insgesamt freu ich mich drauf. Die Tröten die ihre Chars nicht kennen und trotzdem Hochlevelig sind gibst jetzt ja auch schon. Vielleicht werden es dann auch endlich weniger Spams in Richtung :" Zieht mich jemand durch Ini.xY ?"


----------



## Akium (8. November 2007)

Mir war es immer völlig egal wie schnell ich die 70 erreiche. Ich hatte Spass im Spiel auch mit Level 20 30 oder 40.  Hab mir an Hexx die Zähne ausgebissen. Die Oger im Schlingdorntal kamen mir unschaffbar vor, und es hat mit ner guten Gruppe und Strategie trotzdem geklappt. 
Bei jeder Instanz hab ich was dazu gelernt, und erfahrenere Spieler haben einem die entsprechenden Tips gegeben. Sicher kams dann mal zu nem Whipe. Na und ? ... Es hat trotzdem geklappt. 
Heute rufen alle nen 70er her, und lassen sich ziehen. Nur schnell weiter kommen ist die Devise. 
Das schnellere Leveln wird das nochmal zusätzlich unterstützen. Ich hab nix dagegen, aber mich hat die Levelphase keineswegs genervt. Meinen Twink levele ich bewusst in anderen Gegenden hoch, als damals meinen Main. 
Dann kommen die Leute auf 70 an, haben sich bis 68 durch alles durchziehen lassen, und können gar nix. 
Die böse Überraschung kommt dann... Sie hauen nach der ersten Whipe kommentarlos aus der Gruppe ab,
weil sie sich nie Gedanken über ne Strategie machen mussten, und nun erkennen, dass man auch bisschen zuhören muss bei erfahreneren Spielern, und sich auch mal mit seinem Char befassen muss, um ihn richtig einzusetzen. Dazu ist die Levelphase da. Vom Spielspass mal ganz abgesehen. ;-)
Wenn ich hier lese, dass jemand 5 x die Woche raidet, und sich nun freut dass er seine 6 Twinks schneller hochziehen kann, frag ich mich wirklich ob ich im falschen Film bin. 
Habe neulich mit 2 alten Bekannten 5 Stunden lang geangelt, und gechattet, und mir dabei den schönen Himmel über Nargrand angeschaut. ;-)  Endgame ?  Ob ich da im Dezember oder im März bin, ist mit völlig gleich. Wann ich jemals den schwarzen Tempel sehe ?  Ist mir auch vollkommen egal . 
Mir sind Mitspieler lieber, die es ruhig angehen lassen, ihren Char kennen, und in ner Instanz auch wissen wie sie sich zu verhalten haben. Da kann man dann auch mal ne Ini rocken, ohne die Standartgruppenzusammensetzung. Dauert länger, andere Strategie, aber es bringt fun. 
Die über-imba-roxxor 2 Tasten epic- Caster können sich meinetwegen gern in ihrem Endgame austoben, und sich bis vor die Tore Karazans ziehen lassen, mir isses egal. Meine Art zu spielen ist jedoch vollkommen anders.  :-)  so long...


----------



## Drizztiria (8. November 2007)

Ich weiss zwar nicht was einzelne Leute immer an den Patches rummeckern. 
Ich reg mich zwar auch auf wenn meine Chars genervt werden was öfter mal vorkommt^^ aber Blizz versucht doch auch mit diesem Patch die Spielbalance aufrechtzuerhalten und zu verbessern ich erkläre am Beispiel des Magiers unter Auszügen aus den Patchnotes 

Die Manakosten von 'Arkane Intelligenz' und 'Arkane Brillanz' wurden verringert
Ebenfalls beim Priester und Drui wurden Gebete und Gabe Manakosten verringert. TOP und nich irgendwie "zerstörend". Ositiver Effekt weniger Regzeit = mehr Raidzeit

'Magie entdecken' wurde entfernt. Die nützlichen Effekte, die auf einem anvisierten Wesen liegen,     können jetzt immer von allen Spielern gesehen werden. 
Ob das nun eine von den oben angesprochenen veränderungen ist welche das Spiel vereinfachen und dadurch kaputt machensei dahin gestellt. Ich weiss nur das dieser Zauber schon lange überflüssig ist. (Addons etc zeigen sowiso Stärkungs zauber an die entfernt werden sollten und auch zaberreflektion und sowas erkennt man auch ohne Addon) 

Die Wirkungsdauer von 'Unterkühlung' wurde auf 45 Sekunden erhöht.
Eine von den Änderungen welche Frostmages evtl als Attacke auf ihren Charakter deuten. 
Ich meine 45 seks sind okay.  

Verbesserter Feuerball: Die Reduzierung des Schadenskoeffizienten, die dieses Talent verursachte, wurde entfernt. 
Verbesserter Frostblitz: Die Reduzierung des Schadenskoeffizienten, die dieses Talent verursachte, wurde entfernt. 
Joa auch in Ordnung was die Ballance angeht oder hat mal jemand in letzter Zeit nen Mage auf Dmg Platz 1 im Raid gesehn? Was eigentlich n unding is da der Magier ne reine Dmg Klasse ist

Portalzauber: Portalzauber zu Hauptstädten können nicht mehr in Schlachtfeldern gewirkt werden.
Wem ist es noch nicht passiert das er aus nem Schlachtfeld geportet wurde weil da irgendein Magier n Portal abgestellt hat? Auch ne kleine aber feine Änderung

Zauberdiebstahl: Es ist nicht mehr möglich, durch diesen Zauber zwei 'Vorahnung'-Schwächungszauber zur gleichen Zeit zu bekommen. 
Fehler behoben TOP

'Feuerzauberschutz' und 'Frostzauberschutz' erhalten nun zusätzliche Boni durch Zauberschadensboni. Die Grundwerte an absorbiertem Schaden der Ränge 5 und 6 wurden herabgesetzt. 
Blizzard stellt ne Grundänderung auch hier ein. Priester schilde funktionieren nun nach dem gleichen Prinzip wodurch das schild und auch der zauberschutz mit equipverbesserung wächst find ich auch gut.

Wer mir widersprechen will bitte schön aber bitte keine "Blizzardissoscheisseblizzardmachdiesfalschdasfalschblablawinewineheulheul" Beiträge

Wems nich passt kann ja aufhören oder sichn Spiel zulegen wo sich kein Arsch um veränderung kümmert bzw. versucht den Spielspass aufrecht zu erhalten


----------



## Akium (8. November 2007)

Lawomy schrieb:


> Habe zwar nicht alle Antworten gelesen, sind einfach zu viele, aber bei den meisten frage ich mich doch so langsam ob nachdenken eine aussterbende Fähigkeit ist. Vor allem bei den Bemerkungen es kämen dann Noobs in den Genuß des Endgames. So wie es zur Zeit in der alten Welt aussieht ist es doch völlig egal wie lange man zum leveln braucht. Eine Chance richtig in eine Ini zu gehen gibt es egal ob Twink oder Neuensteiger erst in der Scherbenwelt, was zwangsläufig dazu führt das z.B. ein Krieger nicht richtig tanken kann oder ein Priester nicht richtig heilen. Wir die schon lange WoW spielen hatten 70 lvl Zeit in ruhe in der alten Welt Ini Erfahrung zu sammeln und haben am Anfang mit sicherheit auch einen Fehler nach dem anderen gemacht. Daran sollten sich einige mal erinnern und sich überlegen ob es dem Spielgenuß nicht zuträglicher wäre diesen Spielern mit etwas Hilfe und Weitergabe der eigenen Erfahrung zu helfen, als sie als K**noobs zu beschimpfen.
> In diesem Sinne liebe Grüße


.
Nen Krieger kann die Grundsätze des Tankens durchaus schon im scharlachroten Kloster lernen. 
Nen Healer genauso. 
Als ob das Prinzip in der Scherbenwelt alles so anders sei !! 
Man hat nicht erst ab dem Bollwerk die Chance was zu lernen. 
Deinen Satz, dass die erfahreneren Spieler sich ruhig etwas Zeit nehmen sollen, um den Leuten, die es noch nicht so gut können Tips zu geben, kann ich hingegen nur unterstützen. 
Nicht Blizzard versaut das Spiel, sondern die Leute die nur ihr "Endgame" im Kopf haben, und alle anderen als Noob bezeichnen, sich aber selbst wohlmöglich durch alles haben durchziehen lassen. 
Jeder macht eine Ini irgendwann zum ersten Mal, und kann zwangsläufig nicht jeden Trick kennen.  
Alle haben wir mal als *Noob* angefangen.


----------



## Akium (8. November 2007)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> als in Kauf nehmen zu müssen daß "jeder Depp bald in die Hero-Innis kann"
> 
> so long


.
Im Moment bedeutet der Zugang zu Heroischen Instanzen doch nur, dass jemand mehr Zeit fürs Ruffarmen aufgewendet hat. Ob man nach 8x ZH oder 15x ZH besser spielen kann, wage ich zu bezweifeln. 
Das ganze bisherige Rufsystem ist doch vollkommen daneben. Vollkommen für 24 Stunden-Zocker ausgelegt.
Ich begrüsse die Änderung eindeutig.


----------



## Gottdrago (8. November 2007)

Ich denke viele leute hier denken zu kurzfriestig denn sobald das neue Addon raus kommt und man bis 80lvln kann werden viele bereiche noch viel ausgestorbener sein als sie es jetzt schon sind. Ich muss sagen ich habe glück das ich einige leute kenne die beim questen von twinks mitmachen aber sonst iost man teils echt aufgeschmissen.


----------



## BigKahoona (8. November 2007)

Akium schrieb:


> .
> Nen Krieger kann die Grundsätze des Tankens durchaus schon im scharlachroten Kloster lernen.
> Nen Healer genauso.
> Als ob das Prinzip in der Scherbenwelt alles so anders sei !!
> ...



Aloha!

In anderen, ähnlichen Threads hat der Moderator / die Moderatorin "Tikume", daraufhingewiesen, daß es in anderen MMOGs einen Tutur-Modus gibt: Der highlevel Char kann zusammen mit einem lowie in eine Instanz gehen und wird zu diesem Zweck temporär auf ein niedrigeres Level herabgesetzt. Dadurch lernt der Lowie weit mehr und hat dann zwar keinen 70er der ihn zieht, aber im Zweifelsfalle einen erfahrenen Spieler dabei, der ihm Tricks und Kniffe zeigt!

Ich fände so eine Funktion sehr begrüßenswert!

In diesem Sinne noch viel Spaß und Erfolg


----------



## Prey347 (8. November 2007)

Dürfte ich ich mal wass dazu hinzufügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für die jenigen die glauben blizz würde alles falsch machen , die sollen mit wow aufhören denn ohne blizz gäbe es kein starcraft warcraft oder diabolo oder wow  vergesst dat net .
Und ihr seid alle dankbar dat sie so super spiele gemacht haben , wisst ihr eiugentl,ich wass für ne arbeit dass ist .
Wenn man keine ahnung vom programmieren hat soll man dazu nix sagen und noch wass gell von lv 20 auf 60 wird net sher vil schneller gemacht kriegst nur eben bissle mehr ep und blizz sagte selbst es wird net so schnell dat man von heut auf morgen 70 sein kann .
Und dann noch wat fuer neueinsteiger find ich dass ganz in Ordnung denn ohne neu einsteiger die motiviertsind zu spieln könnt ihr wow sonst irgendwann mal wirklich einpacken .
Denn wenn denen langweilig wird zu leveln und dann immer andre wow verlassen würden wäre es in mindestens 2 jahren vorbei mit wow  , aber blizz gibt sich mühe ist schlau lässt dat spiel wieterverkaufen und dat verkauft sich noch immer . viele leute wissen net mal dat et wow gibt .
Sehe jeden tag leute in den laden kommen die sagen wow dat is neu  obwohls net neu mehr is , kenne auch paar freunde die erst ab gestern wissen daset wow gibt die dann direkt anfingen zu spiellen .
Es werden immer neue kommen dafuer muss blizz die neuen motiviern und dass ist die richtige entscheidung ich jedenfalls hab sau mässig geile sachen von blizz gespielt jeder spiel war perfekt und ich stehe voll und ganz hinter Blizz .
Sie machen super arbeit und ihr näschtes mmopg wird auch ein knüller Ich denke es ist Diabolo Online oder dess lang vergessene produkt Lost Vikings Online oder etwas ganz neues lassen wir uns überaschen .
Und dass ist ein spiel wass keine wow fans abzieht sondern ganz neue anzieht die blizz noch net kennen davon gibts millionen genug da werden mit sicherheit dann auch 10 mio spieler spiellen damit hätte blizz dann 20 mio  .


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich freu mich jednfalls fuer blizzard super leistung .


----------



## caspa (8. November 2007)

joa...dann leveln eh alle von 70 auf 80 und kloppen sich um den todesritter...


----------



## Akium (8. November 2007)

caspa schrieb:


> joa...dann leveln eh alle von 70 auf 80 und kloppen sich um den todesritter...


.
Jo. Das wird nen Hype werden. Alle Kids wollen dann nen overcoolen Todesritter, und werden in 3 Tagen auf 80 sein, und alle die noch auf Lvl 72 sind als "Noobs" beschimpfen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigKahoona (8. November 2007)

Akium schrieb:


> .
> Jo. Das wird nen Hype werden. Alle Kids wollen dann nen overcoolen Todesritter, und werden in 3 Tagen auf 80 sein, und alle die noch auf Lvl 72 sind als "Noobs" beschimpfen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aloha!

Sehe ich ähnlich!
Das wird eine ganze Lawine Todesritter geben, ähnlich wie es mit den Blutelfen bei BC war... das reinste Hase und Igel, wo immer Du hingehst, da hockt schon ein Todesritter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur das dann nicht ein Volk sondern eine Klasse die Umgebung dominiert .. das werden ziemlich lustige Instanzgänge!

In diesem Sinne noch viel Spaß und Erfolg!


----------



## bLACKoPS (8. November 2007)

Also nach dem ich mir diesen Thread lange und Gründlich durchgelesen habe und alle für und wieders gegeneinander abgewogen habe komme ich zu folgendem Schluss...

Wenns einem nicht Passt was blizz macht: Nach Hause gehn und Weinen. 
D.h. Quitted euren Account und löscht WoW von eurem Rechner.

mfG

bLACK


----------



## mumba (8. November 2007)

lol, das thema is zu geil xD

die einzigen die wow zerstören könnten, sind die mütter derer, die solche kinder wie dich @ themaeröffnunstyp (was weiß ich wie du heißt) in die welt setzen ...


----------



## Lafayette (8. November 2007)

Kommt jetzt vor jedem Content-Patch so ein Heul-Thread? Is doch nix Neues, dass generfed wird, hab noch nie gelesen ,dass ein Mob stärker gemacht wurde,weil sich Leute darüber aufgeregt haben,dass er so easy ist... Merkt euch: Wird der Mob einfacher , liegt er schneller und Ihr  habt mehr Zeit für euer RL ,falls ihr eins habt...


----------



## BlizzLord (8. November 2007)

> liegt er schneller und Ihr habt mehr Zeit für euer RL ,falls ihr eins habt...



Jetzt weiß ich was das Problem der Whiner ist wenn sie jeden Mob schneller legen müßen  sie i-wo ru mstehen und haben nichts zu tun weil sie ja auch kein Rl haben! jetzt kennen wir den wahren Grund!^^


----------



## Baraqad (8. November 2007)

Es ist schon traurig, wie unflexibel und negativ viele Gamer sind. Egal um welches Spiel es sich handelt, es gibt immer die Jammerlappen, die anfangen zu meckern und zu weinen, wenn sich etwas an der Spielmechanik - oder dem Inhalt - ändert. Kommt dann das nächste Patch raus wird bei dem wieder geheult, wie furchtbar doch alles wird, wo doch gerade alles so toll ist. 

Geht doch Brettspiele spielen. Monopoly wird seit Ewigkeiten auf dem selben Feld mit den selben Regeln gespielt! Obwohl - Da wurden irgendwann auch die Figuren geändert...


----------



## dudu man (8. November 2007)

also die von dir aufgeführten sachen finde ich sogar sehr gut weis net was du z.b gegen schnelleres lv hast
willst du etwa wochenlang lv.x bleiben also ich nett


----------



## Stanzilla (8. November 2007)

waagh_lordaeron schrieb:


> Wer sich die Patch notizen von Patch 2.3 gelesen hat, wird warscheinlich bemerkt haben, dass irgendwie alles vereinfacht, wenn nicht zerstört wird
> 
> hier einige Beispiele:
> 
> ...


Du solltest erstmal richtig Englisch lernen und dann die Patchnotes nochmal lesen + verstehen.


----------



## Briefklammer (8. November 2007)

wenn du das sche... findest dann hör doch auf mit WoW


----------



## Kraljin (8. November 2007)

das alle klassen verstärkt werden, zeigt das du keine ahnung hast. (sry wenn ichs so hart sage)

aber z.B ele schamies kriegen erstmal nen nerf rein das ihr maincast (blitzschlag) weniger zauberschaden bonus hat--> weniger dmg.

und Furor krieger bekommen weitreichende stöße in den talentbaum was im bosskampf garnix taugt, im gegensatz zu todeswunsch den nun die waffen krieger erhalten.

und es gab noch KEINEN patch in dem alle klassen gebufft wurden.


----------



## Taegan (8. November 2007)

Das kommt genau wenn ich 60 bin =( Naja, find es eig auch doof....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eolas (8. November 2007)

ich meine die rund 30% schnelleres lvln ist ja nicht so viel...
und du kannst dir nach wie vor die leute mit denen du im highend-content spielst/raidest immer noch selber auslesen, das verbietet ja blizz nicht...
Ich finde das echt mal gut, endlich habe ich wieder motivation meine twinks zwischen 30-50 hochzuspielen =)


----------



## Cottilion (8. November 2007)

Ich finde die Änderungen echt gut.
Was nützt das nächste Addon den Leuten, die gerade mal einen bzw gar keinen 70er haben?
Blizz wird halt seine Aufmerksamkeit völlig den 70+ Bereich widmen. Und da hätte keiner der darunter ist etwas davon.
Ich finde das mal wirklich eine sinnvolle Änderung, da sich unter 60 bzw später 70 sowieso nicht mehr viel tun wird.


----------



## Shadwo (8. November 2007)

ich finde die idee mit dem schneller lvln nicht unbedingt schlecht, dadurch wird zwar das "alte" wow wirklich langsam zerstört, jedoch funktioniert BC ja noch wie vorher und ich finde grade jetzt wo es bald auf die 80 zugeht gut das man schneller auf 60 kommt sonst braucht man viel zu lange (is zwar ansichtssache aber ich finde es nicht allzu schlimm das man ein bisschen schneller lvlt denn sooo viel wird es nicht ausmachen).

das mit den items finde ich eigentlich nicht so gut. Im endgame wäre es vllt ganz angebracht aber ich finde im lowlvl bereich nur noch blau durch inis zu bekommen doch ein wenig imba.

mfg Shadwo

PS: mir kommts auch net so zu gute da ich auch grade steil auf die 60 zugeh^^


----------



## Rabenu (8. November 2007)

Sorry das ich sicher der Xte Person bin wo das sagen wird, aber wenn Wotlk erscheint ist es zimlich schwer für neu linge von 1-80 zu leveln da ist es ein guter verteil das man ab 20-60 weniger Ep brauchen um ein level Up zu ereichen, und das die quest ep vo 30-60 ein wenig erhöhert wir. Trotzem farge ich mich wiso einige darüber beschweren das Blizzard das Spiel ruhinieren oder zerstören, mann muss bedänken das es etwas erleichter werden soll und wer wird schon als 70er in eine Insanz in der alte welt gehen (ausser die Grossen Raids inis wie Karazhan, Onixya und was sonst noch gibt). Ich habe die neuerungen über Patch 2.3 grünlich durch gelesen und bin zu frieden mit denn enderungen, also bitte fangt nicht an Blizzard vorzu werfen das sie das Spiel Zersören, sie wissen 100% was sie machen und berücksichtigen jedes detail wo vor der erscheinug von Wotlk geändert werden muss.


----------



## caspa (8. November 2007)

Rabenu schrieb:


> Sorry das ich sicher der Xte Person bin wo das sagen wird, aber wenn Wotlk erscheint ist es zimlich schwer für neu linge von 1-80 zu leveln da ist es ein guter verteil das man ab 20-60 weniger Ep brauchen um ein level Up zu ereichen, und das die quest ep vo 30-60 ein wenig erhöhert wir. Trotzem farge ich mich wiso einige darüber beschweren das Blizzard das Spiel ruhinieren oder zerstören, mann muss bedänken das es etwas erleichter werden soll und wer wird schon als 70er in eine Insanz in der alte welt gehen (ausser die Grossen Raids inis wie Karazhan, Onixya und was sonst noch gibt). Ich habe die neuerungen über Patch 2.3 grünlich durch gelesen und bin zu frieden mit denn enderungen, also bitte fangt nicht an Blizzard vorzu werfen das sie das Spiel Zersören, sie wissen 100% was sie machen und berücksichtigen jedes detail wo vor der erscheinug von Wotlk geändert werden muss.




XD...ony liegt inzwischen schon zu 2. oder zu 3. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wüschel1 (8. November 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> dass das lvl von 20 auf 60 einfacher wird ist das aller aller aller dummste was blizzard je gemacht hat. wo ist jezz der anspruch den wow hatte hin? ich wette dann dackeln die ganzen "ich-bin-total-imba-hab-aber-mit-lvl-11-aufgehört-wow-zu-spielen-weil-ich-dafür-viel-zu-gut-bin"-typen an und können innerhalb von ein paar tagen auf 60 oder sogar 70 kommen... solche leute will ICH NICHT im endgame!
> ich habs schonmal irgendwo erwähnt, wenn jetzt jeder neuling innerhalb von ein oder 2 wochen das end-lvl erreichen kann hör ich auf wow zu spielen, wo ist der "anspruch" geblieben? also wenn blzzard das so umsetzt dass so etwas möglich wird, wechsel ich auf RL, selbst das hat ja dann mehr anspruch als WoW...
> 
> MfG Lurock
> ...




lol wenn ein noop in 2 wochen von 1-70 kommen will schafft er das. von daher macht das eigentlich nichts es gab vorher schon hilfen mit dem man das geschafft hat, aber einerseitz stimmts der anspruch geht verloren
jedoch gibt es neue gebiete und daher muss das blizz machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokatran (8. November 2007)

Also ich kann zu dem ganzen Theater nur eins sagen die die sich hir aufregen wie schlim doch alles wird und mein armer char is wieder sowas von vernachlässigt solche Leute sind einfach nur unflexibel und versteift auf ihre taktiken mit ihrem char unfähig spontan neue strategien aus neuen gegebenheiten zu entwickeln.
Sorry aber wer so drauf is solte besser Jump and run Games zocken da bleibt immer alles gleich ein und die selbe strategie funzt immer und für alle zeiten und man muß nie wieder nachdenken sondern kan stur vor sich hin playn.

Seid halt etwas Flexibler wen man euren char oder besser eure klasse benachteiligt sehts als herausforderung.

Was das schnelle leveln angeht...find ich super ich kene einige leute die wow erst seit kurzem Spieln und die findens jetz schon grausig ewig in Absolut verlassenen landstrichen rumzuhängen und stupide ewig dauernde samelquest zu machen also je schneler man von 20 auf 60 kommen kann desdo besser.


----------



## Rabenu (8. November 2007)

Lokatran schrieb:


> Also ich kann zu dem ganzen Theater nur eins sagen die die sich hir aufregen wie schlim doch alles wird und mein armer char is wieder sowas von vernachlässigt solche Leute sind einfach nur unflexibel und versteift auf ihre taktiken mit ihrem char unfähig spontan neue strategien aus neuen gegebenheiten zu entwickeln.
> Sorry aber wer so drauf is solte besser Jump and run Games zocken da bleibt immer alles gleich ein und die selbe strategie funzt immer und für alle zeiten und man muß nie wieder nachdenken sondern kan stur vor sich hin playn.
> 
> Seid halt etwas Flexibler wen man euren char oder besser eure klasse benachteiligt sehts als herausforderung.
> ...



Da gib ich dir recht, die einzigen wo nie aufhören werden WoW zu spielen sind richtige und Flexible Gamer, die wo anfangen sich zu beschweren sollen besser gesagt an ihrne Konsolen spiele sitzen und Jump en Run alla Crash Bandicock oder Mario und sonst welche jump en run spiele  spielen.


----------



## Aviscall (8. November 2007)

Wow, wie kann man nur soviele Beiträge mit ein und dem selben Inhalt füllen?
Is ja echt lustig, über was man sich so aufregen kann. 
Wenn ihr nix neues zu erzählen habt, dann lasst es doch bitte lieber bleiben^^

Ich hab nix neues und bin auch schon wieder weg...


----------



## Tardohil (8. November 2007)

Schleppel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oje, schleppel sieht sich wohl als vollprofi?! ^^

mal zum ernsteren:

ich melde mich mal zu wort, weilich noch nicht zu den all zu routinierten WoW-Spielern gehöre (sind gerade gestern 5 Monate geworden):

Es ist in der tat, auch mit einer guten Gilde an der Seite, nicht immer ganz einfach zwischen lev 20 und 60 genügend mitspieler für innis (nochschwieriger wirds bei gruppenq) zusammenzu bekommen. Streckenweise existiert sogar gar kein "Multiplayer-gefühl". Deshalb: An sich ist das schneller lvln, wenns denn überhaupt so viel schneller wird (warten wirs ab), ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auch korrekt: Die Motivation als neueinsteiger demnächst von 0 auf 80 spielen zu müssen,um sich nicht ständig wie der letzte Trottel outen zu müssen "Ja, das ist mein main, und ja er ist erst lev 49, ..." wäre schon arg niedrig. Wobei bei wirklich guten (gut meint nämlich auch sozialkompetent) Spielern ein solches "outen" nicht so schwer fällt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein Problem das noch nicht angesprochen wurde, aber insbesondere unter RP-Spielern und dort unter denen mit main-char < lev 70 heftig auf meinem realm diskutiert wird:
Wir haben jetzt schon das ganze q-Buch voll "grauer" questen, das wird dann wohl noch eine ecke extremer. Oder besser gesagt: man wird sich als RP-Spieler mit questneigung zukünftig mit lev 29 ewig lange noch in gegenden aufhalten, die für lev 20-27 konzipiert waren!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Is nur ne befürchtung, mal schauen ob ich da richtig liege)


Gruß


----------



## arieos (8. November 2007)

Hmm .. also @ TE  .. 

WEnn der Patch kommt, dann spielt ein Casual Gamer so 2 Wochen und geht dann schlangenschrein raiden ..  soso .. egal ..  wenn ihr alle so denkt, dann solltet ihr mal folgendes mmo ausprobieren .. >> 

http://shot-online.gamigo.de/das_spiel/

Das is ein super MMO .. da wird kaum gepatcht .. super balancing, ihr könnt ne Gilde gründen. gibt ziemlich viel "kacknoobs" die man beschimpfen kann ( vorsicht, da gibts auch GM´s ) und das leveln geht auch schön langsam, so das man doch sehr lange braucht um in den Highend Content vorzustoßen. Zudem braucht man auch derbe Skill .. 

Und die Patchnotes sind nicht so lang... da brauch man auch nicht viel lesen. 

Das soll nicht böse sein, aber manche sollten sich doch eher umorientieren im Online Spiel Bereich. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ich freu mich auf den Patch wie wild .. endlich mal kein Verstärker nerf ..


----------



## Dobby0815 (8. November 2007)

Es ist, war und wird nie ne Herausforderung sein in WOW nen Char zu lvln. -Es ist lediglich extrem zeitintensiv.
Das schwächt Blizz mit dem Patch etwas ab.

Anspruchsvoll wirds erst im Gruppenspiel, seis im PvE oder PvP, High End Content oder einfach random in ner Instanz. Wenn da einer ständig Mist baut weil er seine Klasse nicht beherrscht und sich nichts sagen lässt ist er einfach lernresistent und gehört aus der Gruppe geckickt. 
Ob er nun 4 oder 20d/played brauchte um an den Punkt zu kommen ist mir doch SCH... egal!

2.3. ist das Beste was Blizz seit langem getan hat; flottes Leveln für die Kleinen, Zul für die Grossen, Gildenbank für alle und gut ist.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (8. November 2007)

> Echt, ich find’s so herrlich. Blizzard können seit zweieinhalb Jahren machen, was sie wollen. Verändern sie nichts, wird geheult. Verändern sie etwas, wird geheult. Stärken sie dies, wird geheult. Schwächen sie jenes, wird geheult.
> Ist an einem Patch gar nichts auszusetzen, wird über das Nichtbearbeitete geheult oder über etwas aus einem früheren Patch.
> 
> Wieder ... und wieder ... und immer wieder. Ich glaub, Patchnotes ohne Whine dazu wird es erst geben, wenn Instant Kill + Level + Skill sowie Loot auf Knopfdruck eingeführt und die Monatsgebühr abgeschafft werden.



/signed.


----------



## Shadolock (8. November 2007)

Was soll der thread eigentlich?

Wie kann mann nur behaupten das der patch wow schadet oder sonst irgendwie vereinfacht oder sonstwie erleichtert? 
Es gibt Leute die nicht den ganzen tag oder 6 Stunden am Tag Zeit haben um zu zocken, es gibt auch Leute die was besseres zu tun haben als jede ini clear zu haben, jeden Tag bis zu Raiden oder sonstwie im Spiel alles erreicht zu haben.

Leute die solche Aussagen oder sonstwie irgendetwas behaupten sollten sich mal fragen was sie erreicht haben, und ich meine im rl und nicht in einer Fantasiewelt die von keiner relevanz ist.
Das ist meine Meinung
Mfg


Sry für Fehler im Text


----------



## eb88 (8. November 2007)

oje... jetzt geht doch die wellt net unter oO!
ich könnt mich jetzt zu dieser aussage voll aufregen aba ich will meine zeit nicht umsonst verschwenden! zerstörung von wow? was soll der mist?
dazu kann ich #214 (arieos) nur zustimmen!!


----------



## MacLag (8. November 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> dass das lvl von 20 auf 60 einfacher wird ist das aller aller aller dummste was blizzard je gemacht hat. wo ist jezz der anspruch den wow hatte hin? ich wette dann dackeln die ganzen "ich-bin-total-imba-hab-aber-mit-lvl-11-aufgehört-wow-zu-spielen-weil-ich-dafür-viel-zu-gut-bin"-typen an und können innerhalb von ein paar tagen auf 60 oder sogar 70 kommen... solche leute will ICH NICHT im endgame!
> ich habs schonmal irgendwo erwähnt, wenn jetzt jeder neuling innerhalb von ein oder 2 wochen das end-lvl erreichen kann hör ich auf wow zu spielen, wo ist der "anspruch" geblieben? also wenn blzzard das so umsetzt dass so etwas möglich wird, wechsel ich auf RL, selbst das hat ja dann mehr anspruch als WoW...
> 
> MfG Lurock
> ...



von was für einem Anspruch redest Du da? Das einfachste in WoW ist einen Charakter auf max-level zu
bringen, denn es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit die man investieren kann/will. Genau diese Zeit wird jetzt verkürzt,
damit nach dem nächsten Add On der Weg auch für Neueinsteiger nicht zu lang wird. Auch für Leute die schon
mehrere 70er haben und was anderes probieren wollen macht das durchaus Sinn, da sie ja in der Regel alle
Quests schon mind. einmal gemacht haben, viele sogar öfter. 

herzlichst

Mac


----------



## Korgor (8. November 2007)

waagh_lordaeron schrieb:


> Wer sich die Patch notizen von Patch 2.3 gelesen hat, wird warscheinlich bemerkt haben, dass irgendwie alles vereinfacht, wenn nicht zerstört wird
> 
> hier einige Beispiele:
> 
> ...


Na endlich kann man wieder Twinks hoch ziehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also ich finde das ehrlich gesagt super, wenn man bedenkt:
Es fängt ein Spieler das erste mal WoW an, dann z.B. von 1 - 80 zocken mit dem neuen Addon,
das dauert ne Ewigkeit, von daher Nr. 1. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (8. November 2007)

Da kann man doch abschließend echt einfach nur sagen:
Schnell...ssschhhneeelll levelt noch ein bißerl euren Char, farmt noch schnell ein bißerl Gold, erledigt noch viele Quest, denn.....nächsten Mittwoch wird WoW ZERSTÖRT!!!! Also ran an die Bulletten, schnell bevors zerstört, vernichtet und zerschlagen wird das Spiel.

manmanman


----------



## Bluescreen07 (8. November 2007)

Das wird noch viel lustiger:

Two things we'll be making improvements to in the near future (although these aren't likely to make it in on time for 2.3) are having iceblock be trainable (to make sure all mages have it as a tool for pve encounters and to open up other trees as being more viable options for pvp

http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...94&sid=1#33


----------



## DVaderle (8. November 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> dass das lvl von 20 auf 60 einfacher wird ist das aller aller aller dummste was blizzard je gemacht hat. wo ist jezz der anspruch den wow hatte hin? ich wette dann dackeln die ganzen "ich-bin-total-imba-hab-aber-mit-lvl-11-aufgehört-wow-zu-spielen-weil-ich-dafür-viel-zu-gut-bin"-typen an und können innerhalb von ein paar tagen auf 60 oder sogar 70 kommen... solche leute will ICH NICHT im endgame!
> ich habs schonmal irgendwo erwähnt, wenn jetzt jeder neuling innerhalb von ein oder 2 wochen das end-lvl erreichen kann hör ich auf wow zu spielen, wo ist der "anspruch" geblieben? also wenn blzzard das so umsetzt dass so etwas möglich wird, wechsel ich auf RL, selbst das hat ja dann mehr anspruch als WoW...
> 
> MfG Lurock
> ...


Ja nee ist klar!
Vielleicht hast du schon mal bemerkt, dass WoW keinerlei Anspruch auf Spielkünste stellt, sondern einfach affig viel Zeit benötigt! Mit PvP auf jedem x9er-Lvl habe ich 5 Monate auf Level 55 gebraucht und das Spiel ist beim normalen draufkloppen einfach extrem billig! Nur PvP ist abwechselungsreich und stellt einen gewissen Anspruch! Die Zeitverringerung bis Level 60 war ein Klasse schritt von Blizz!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jensilein (8. November 2007)

das schneller leveln haben die verdammt gut gemacht ... jetzt mal im ernst. wo ist auch nur im MINDESTEN der reiz oder sagen wir die schwierigkeit nen char zu levelN? sinnlos mobskillen kann jeder und die Q schaffen die meisten auch oder brechen sie eifnach ab und gehn wieder sinnlos weiter mobs kloppen ... von daher n/C mehr dazu!


----------



## RED DEVIL (8. November 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> dass das lvl von 20 auf 60 einfacher wird ist das aller aller aller dummste was blizzard je gemacht hat. wo ist jezz der anspruch den wow hatte hin? ich wette dann dackeln die ganzen "ich-bin-total-imba-hab-aber-mit-lvl-11-aufgehört-wow-zu-spielen-weil-ich-dafür-viel-zu-gut-bin"-typen an und können innerhalb von ein paar tagen auf 60 oder sogar 70 kommen... solche leute will ICH NICHT im endgame!
> ich habs schonmal irgendwo erwähnt, wenn jetzt jeder neuling innerhalb von ein oder 2 wochen das end-lvl erreichen kann hör ich auf wow zu spielen, wo ist der "anspruch" geblieben? also wenn blzzard das so umsetzt dass so etwas möglich wird, wechsel ich auf RL, selbst das hat ja dann mehr anspruch als WoW...
> 
> MfG Lurock
> ...



ANSPRUCH???Mensch wo lebst du.Das WoW nicht so einfach ist weis jeder,aber wirklich Anspruchsvoll ist es sicher nicht.WoW wurde für einen grossen Massenmarkt entwickelt und soll sich nicht an eine vergleichsweise kleine Community wie die von Everquest oder Dark Age of Camelot,bei denen es noch richtige komplizierte Charakterentwicklung gibt,richten.Es geht vielmehr darum auch Leute für das spiel zu begeistern die eben nicht so viel Zeit investieren können.Daher ist das gesamte Gameplay Einsteigerfreundlich und von der Charentwicklung nicht so kompliziert aufgebaut,sonst gäbe es keine 9 Millionen WoW Zocker weltweit.Das wird sich mit Warhammer Online auch nicht ändern,denn die wollen auch nur Geld damit verdienen.Und genau das ist das Prinzip was die Leute bei der Stange hält,unkompliziertes Spielen,schnelle Erfolge.Was Raidinstanzen betrifft,nun ja,die sind schon Bockschwer lassen sich aber nach dem ersten oder zweiten Durchgang fast schon im Schlaf bewältigen.Is ja eh immer das selbe.Das dazu.
Das einziuge was mich persönlich stört das die alte Welt,so scheint es,einfach vergessen wurde bis auf einige neue Highlevelinstanzen.Ich finde Blizzard sollte mehr normale Inhalte auch für Highlevelgamer in der alten Welt integrieren bzw.es wieder zur Sinnvollen Aufgabe machen bei den Fraktionen der alten Welt Ruf zu Farmen um entsprechende Rufbelohnungen zu erhalten.Also statt über ein drittes Add-On mit neuen Gebieten,Inseln oder was weis ich nachzudenken sollte die Komplette Welt neu überarbeitet werden um Spass von Anfang an zu garantieren und nicht nur so schnell wie möglich auf 58 leveln um die Scherbenwelt zu betreten.So das war's erstmal.

Gruss Devil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cithian (8. November 2007)

Zum thema und thread ersteller kann man eigentlich nur sagen das er evt mal genauer nachlesen sollte bevor er gleich alles kritisiert. wenn deine gilde auch so denkt dann die gleich mitnehmen und nachsitzen.

patch 2.3 ist seid langem der beste patch , auch wenn mich der nerf an meinem wl etwas stört  . Alles andere jedoch ist prima . Ich weiß nicht was man mehr will, eine neue inze, neue pvp inhalte (tagesquests, items, arena saison 3 , alterac änderungen usw.) , ETWAS schnelleres lvln ab 30 und und und. Gerade das etwas schnellere lvln und die änderungen an mobs der alten welt bzw der items aus den inzen der alten welt finde ich super denn wer sich momentan oder in letzter zeit einen twink hochgespielt hat oder spielt merkt schnell das man irgentwo nicht weiterkommt, die quests aber braucht um lvl zu steigen also was muss man notgedrungen machen. einen high lvl fragen ob er ihm hilft weil auf manchen server oder zu manchen zeiten garnix mehr geht. Und schließlich betrifft es auch nuuur die alte welt, der thread ersteller sollte sich einfach mal selber fragen was daran so schlecht sein soll und sich in die situation eines neueinsteigers versetzen.

ansonsten steht es ja jedem nörgler frei zu gehn und unter account zu kündigen. aber letztendlich tun die redner der sätze "blizz macht nur mist" "blizz ist scheiße , wow auch" ect auch nur warme luft ablassen weil se anscheind manchmal das bedürfnis haben auf ein bisschen aufmerksamkeit der community , trolle ole


----------



## fortuneNext (8. November 2007)

Was ich persönlich schlimm finde:
Heroics ab Wohlwollend.


Eigentlich waren Heroics als eine Art Raids für Leute, die abends keine Zeit haben, gedacht. Also Endgamecontent für Casual nicht-raider.
Jetz kann aber jeder gimp rein, sobald er lvl 70 ist, heroics verlieren daher deutlich ihren anspruch.
vorher musste man durch die rufstufen wirklich schon gut in normalen Instanzen gewesen sein, um überhaupt reinzudürfen, geschweigedenn es zu schaffen. Wie gesagt, Endgame Content für Casuals. Wenn das jetzt so einfach gemacht wird, wird diese schwierigkeit einfach ausgeschaltet und jeder kann heroics gehen und schaffen.
das find ich ehrlichgesagt nicht so toll.


----------



## Tikume (8. November 2007)

Aber als einziges Argument zu haben, dass Du es den anderen nicht gönnst ist etwas schwach, findest Du nicht?


----------



## fortuneNext (8. November 2007)

Doch klar gönn ichs ihnen, aber wenn plötzlich jeder in Heroics kann verliert das doch seinen Reiz oder? Ist doch genauso, wenn plötzlich jeder in den Black Temple kommt (ok, vllt bischen übertrieben)...
Warum wird alles plötzlich so einfach?
100x ssc/tk nerved -> schafft inzwischen fast jeder
SSC/TK Prequests abgeschafft
Heroics schon ganz früh

Das war alles ursprünglich endgame content, sie wolln ja nur, dass mehr leute den black temple sehen :-O
ich bin ja schon dafür dass die andren auch mal ansowas kommen, aber sie sollen wenigstens ein kleines bischen dafür tun, nicht alles geschenkt bekommen


----------



## The Darkwarlock (8. November 2007)

ES GIBT NOCH EIN RL LIFE!


----------



## Tikume (8. November 2007)

Vielleicht weil einige Leute einfach nach Feierabend bisserl spielen wollen und Wow nicht als Möglichkeit endlich mal was zu leisten sehen.

Abgesehn davon sehe ich da nichts "Besonderes". Ruf ist einfach nur eine Anzeige für Farmfreudigkeit.


----------



## fortuneNext (8. November 2007)

naja, das stimmt schon, aber dafür gibts doch sehr viele möglichkeiten?
shadowlab, zh, dampfkammer, arcatraz, mechanar, botanika etc

was ich z.B. gut fände ist eine feinere abstufung:
z.B. heroics ab wohlwollend,
aber shadowlab, zh, dk und arca erst ab respektvoll
oder irgendwas in der richtung

mehr contenct für leute, die zum raiden keine zeit/lust haben -> gute sache, aber doch nicht gleich alles schenken? dann geht der content doch für casuals viel zu schnell aus?


----------



## Efelion (8. November 2007)

also, ich als vielbeschäftigter typ (im rl) hätte auch freude, wenn ich vielleicht noch vor wotLK mal ne heroic machen könnte, da find ich das schnellere lvln gut. wenn das addon raus is macht dann eh niemand mehr das "alte" bc zeugs und man lvlt sozusagen die 70er durch, bis man endlich mal dann mit den meisten spielern (die dann natürlich wieder alle auf 80 sind) spielen kann, und evt mal auch am wochenende um 4uhr morgens in ne inze kann (was man als nicht 70er im moment nicht machen kann). deshalb find ich die neuerung von blizz gut

mfg


----------



## VuLIoM (8. November 2007)

The schrieb:


> ES GIBT NOCH EIN RL LIFE!




was ist ein RL Life?

@ topic... ich selber finde es gut das man schneller lvlt mein main ist auf 40. ich hab etliche gruppenquests in Stranglethorn NIEMAND lässst sich finden und mich nervts inzwischen ich kann quests machen so viel ich will und komm ned voran. und das es mit dem mehr noobs auf 70 gibt ist stuss, sie werden so oder so auf 70 kommen (fals sie ned aufhören) und nur weil sehr viele schon seit dem realese dabei sind müssen sie ned denken jeder der nicht 70 ist und jeder der noch nie.. was weiß ich kara war oda sonst was war, ist der totale ultra noob.
... so


----------



## Tikume (8. November 2007)

fortuneNext schrieb:


> mehr contenct für leute, die zum raiden keine zeit/lust haben -> gute sache, aber doch nicht gleich alles schenken? dann geht der content doch für casuals viel zu schnell aus?


Ich würde es eher als Möglichkeit sehen für viele Spieler mit ihren Freunden die "schon weiter" sind mitgehen zu können. Oder die Möglichkeit dass man mit einem Twink einspringen und so den Instanzgang erst ermöglichen zu können.


----------



## Sempai02 (8. November 2007)

Meine Meinung zum Thema:

- Wegfall vieler Elitegegner: Wird auch Zeit, stellenweise ist man im Bereich 20-70 eh oftmals so alleine,dass man eher ein Singleplayerspiel spielt als ein MMOG. Die Anpassung der Elitegegner ist da nur logisch.

- 15% mehr Leveltempo: Naja, die 15% machen das Kraut auch nicht fett. Braucht man als normaler Spieler statt z.B. 12 Wochen von 1-60 10 Wochen.

- WoW war früher schwer:Ich glaube,ich spiele ein anderes Spiel als manch einer hier. WoW war schon immer sehr einfach,sodass selbst ein trainierter Affe einen Charakter von 1 auf 70 leveln könnte - manche Spieler kommen einem ja so vor. Wirklich schwer ist WoW doch noch nie gewesen,siehe auch das reine Damage-PvP oder die Bosse,die immer nur ein Angriffsprogramm draufhaben.

Ach ja,und wegen Rufvorraussetzungen für Instanzen: Ruf farmen ist auch alles andere als Können.Stundenlang oder sogar wochenlang Mobs kloppen kann auch jeder.Wie gesagt,schwer war WoW nie,höchstens zeitaufwendig.


----------



## Sanysun (8. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erstmal entschuldigt, dass ich ab Seite 6 oder so mir dieses zum Teil schwachsinnige Gelaber einiger nicht mehr antun wollte und ich mitunter die Erkenntnis über Sinn und Unsinn nicht mitbekommen habe.


Aber ich dachte ich schreib auch noch mal was...

!. Wird der Patch Wow zerstören? ... Öhm keine Ahnung wir werdens sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. VEränderungen begrüßenswert? definitiv ja. Ich bin auch eine sagen wir mal Späteinsteigerin was WOW zocken angeht und ich kann mir leider noch viel zu gut daran erinnern, das ich da stand und eine Ini sehen wollte und nicht konnte, weil meine damalige Gilde viel zu sehr bemüht war lvl70 zu werden um an den BC Raids einen gewissen Anschluss zu bekommen, das es sich ja (was ich ehrlich nicht verstehe) mit dem neuen ADD-ON nicht mehr lohnt in den entsprechenden Raids zu gehen und leider alle höher waren als ich. Und ich muss sagen immer nur mit einem Lvl 70 durch die Inis zu gehen um diese gesehen zu haben und für das in dem Moment eigene Level doch wertvollen Items zu bekommen. Mittlerweile ist mein Char 70 und ich muss sagen das dieses Lvl mit unter sauer "erkämpft" ist, weil es öde war alleine bis Lvl 60 durch eine Welt zu gurken die nahezu leer ist und man keine wirklichen Gruppen für Gruppenquest oder Inis fand.

Was das hier immer angesprochened Endgame gedöns angeht. Was soll ich sagen ich habe weder das Endgame vom WOW - Classic gesehen und werde höchst wahrscheinlich das Endgame von BC nicht sehen, es sei denn ich schau meinen Freunden über die Schulter wenn sie raiden.

Und wo ist das Problem? Zumal ich doch sehr stark der Meinung bin, das eben nur ein arg geringer Teil eben dieses Endgame sehen werden genauso wie eben schon zu CLassic Zeiten nur wenige die großen Raid Inis gesehen haben.

Seid doch mal realistisch für Neueinsteiger ist es nunmal nicht mal eben möglich das alles zu sehen, was eben hier die Leute sehen, die nun am meisten rumheulen weil sie Angst haben, das morgen jemand kommt und ihnen den Platz streitg machen wird als erstes den Black tempel zu stürmen und so weiter. 

Schneller heroic Instanzen gehen zu können würde ich noch mehr begrüßen, zumal es nun auch schon in BC stellenweise schwierig wird auch nur mal ne Randomgruppe für die heroic Instanzen zu finden geschweige denn für die normalen, weil man selber eben noch nciht den ruf hat Heroric zu gehen.


Auch ist mir eben aufgefallen, das wohl die (hardcore) Raider sich hier am meisten beschweren, weil ja nun eben doch Newbies (was ihr alle mal wart) die Chance bekommen geringfügig schneller in ein bereichzu kommen, wo sie eine Chance erhalten zu lernen was es heißt gemeinsam zu spielen, dashat nichts von trottel einfach zu tun, sondern einfach daran das die Damen und Herren die eben schon Kara, gruul und fds etc im schlaf clearen  sich zu fein sind eben die normalen Inzen zu gehen als sich 5 Tage die Woche eben die Raidinstanzen um die Ohren zu hauen nur weil man vor release des neuen Addons den Black Tempel bezwungen haben will und damit eben den blick für die nicht Raider unter den WOW Spielern verliert - ich glaube das nennt man Betriebsblindheit. Aber vielleicht wird gerade dieser Gruppe gerade klar, wieviel Zeit sie doch in einer Instanz verbringen und dann doch scheitern *gg* Ich weiß es nicht


Ich freu mich auf den neuen Patch und darauf vielleicht doch mal ohne Probleme Leute für ne Ini zu findeen ohne groß Leute anbetteln zu müssen die die vielleicht schon über haben


----------



## Nightchu (9. November 2007)

Also am geilsten find ich unterdessen:

Bei allen Dungeonbossen der alten Welt wurde die Beute überarbeitet. Spielern wird jetzt auffallen, dass jegliche Beute, die innerhalb der Instanzen droppt, von überragender (blauer) Qualität ist.

Ömm... heisst dass JEDER (Selbst Tarangar der Hungerleider, Jergosh der Herbeirufer und Bazalan) werden NUR Blau droppen?

Goil xD


----------



## Ashal (9. November 2007)

Ich finde das der Patch WoW Vorranbringt, und man kann auch endlich halbwegs bequem einen Charakter Hochleveln.

Weiss garnich was dein Problem ist^^

Classchanges wird man dann eh sehen was se wieder rauspatchen...


----------



## kraftwerk (9. November 2007)

Ashal schrieb:


> Ich finde das der Patch WoW Vorranbringt, und man kann auch endlich halbwegs bequem einen Charakter Hochleveln.
> 
> Weiss garnich was dein Problem ist^^
> 
> Classchanges wird man dann eh sehen was se wieder rauspatchen...


simpler post, aber sowas von: word!

ich spiele zurzeit auch auf einem server mal wieder einen neuen char hoch (nach paar monatiger pause) um mit einem kumpel aus meinem jahrgang zu zocken. nun gut... lvl16 - "lfg ragefireabgrund (16 priester)".
eine stunde später bin ich dann mit meinem kumpel drin, der mich fix zieht.

es ist einfach nett von Blizzard, dass sie den lowies es ermöglichen schneller zu leveln, weil es zurzeit definitiv zu lange dauert, ganzbesonders dann, wenn WotLK in den läden steht und nochmal weitere 10 level draufgehauen werden.

und diese ganzen raidgeilen/ect. leute... mein gott, ihr habt doch wirklich immer einen grund um euch ueber die casuals aufzuregen?
wo ist das problem, gönnt ihr es uns nicht? fuehlt ihr euch gekränkt? ich verstehe euch einfach nicht, es nimmt euch niemand irgendwelche epix weg.

mit kopfschuettelnden grueßen,
kraftwerk


----------



## knochenhand (9. November 2007)

Sorry

aber wie lange spielt ihr schon?^^ ich bin scho über 2Jahre mit viel spass dabei

Das level ist nur mittel zu Zweck, hier lernt man die die Klasse kennen und beherschen, das sollte man zu mindest. Und erst ab dem Endlevel geht es hier doch erst los, das vor dem endleve ist nur 
üben
üben
üben.

Achso und wenn euch das spiel nicht gefällt, ganz einfach....
Acc kündigen
Spiel deistallieren
und wieder Tetris spielen.


----------



## fortuneNext (9. November 2007)

Also ich fand das lvln und die heroic instanzen wie sie bisher waren eigentlich ganz gut. Beides ging zwar nicht blitzschnell, aber wenn man sich wirklich bemüht hat gings eigentlich ganz gut.
Nun wird alles einfacher, nur damit mehr Leute endgamecontent sehen? Wie gesagt, ich fands bisher eigentlich ganz gut, auch, wenn ich - wie schon geschrieben - eine feinere abstufung (verschiedene rufstufen -> schwerere heroics) besser fände.


----------



## Aribef (9. November 2007)

ein thread der mal geschlossen gehört... es ist absoluter quark rum zu flamen weil blizz paar änderungen einführt genau wie mit dem nächsten addon lvl 80... die da rum jaulen *omg* 'nervt'...

von mir aus kann jedes jahr ein neues addon +10lvl kommen undeine neue welt oder die alten welten bereichert... und mit jedem patch änderungen und neues...

ich glaub die entwickler können das bischen besser beurteilen, haben sicher einen weitaus besseren überblick über das gesamte als paar player die meist nichtmal ihren char auf 70 beherrschen, oder nicht mal einen 70er haben geschwiege denn einen beruf voll ausgeskillt oder gutes equip oder nen 10er raid mitgemacht xD

ich freu mich auf jeden patch, solange man änderungen sieht und benutzen kann, anders siehts mit nem patch aus, der nen rechtschreibfehler im Q-log behebt oder so xD

@knochenhand, stimmt absolut mit dem üben... die leute die meckern finden hoch lvl wohl nur einfach zu anspruchsvoll oder sind so dumm und kaufen sich gold damit sie sich auf lvl 57 oder 63 blaue/lila items ausm AH kaufen können xD


----------



## mgh (9. November 2007)

lol also ich versteh de aufregung nicht von 1-60 muss man keine leuchte sein ;D
von 60-70 eigentlich auch nicht^^ 
und nur mal so nebenbei die leue die ihre char selber (trotz patch)
rauf spielen sind mir immer noch lieber als ein full epic ebay acc^^
und Btw ich muss nicht mehr so lang twinken^^

mfg
MGH


----------



## Hubautz (9. November 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> dass das lvl von 20 auf 60 einfacher wird ist das aller aller aller dummste was blizzard je gemacht hat. wo ist jezz der anspruch den wow hatte hin? ich wette dann dackeln die ganzen "ich-bin-total-imba-hab-aber-mit-lvl-11-aufgehört-wow-zu-spielen-weil-ich-dafür-viel-zu-gut-bin"-typen an und können innerhalb von ein paar tagen auf 60 oder sogar 70 kommen... solche leute will ICH NICHT im endgame!
> ich habs schonmal irgendwo erwähnt, wenn jetzt jeder neuling innerhalb von ein oder 2 wochen das end-lvl erreichen kann hör ich auf wow zu spielen, wo ist der "anspruch" geblieben? also wenn blzzard das so umsetzt dass so etwas möglich wird, wechsel ich auf RL, selbst das hat ja dann mehr anspruch als WoW...
> 
> MfG Lurock
> ...



An alle, die solche und ähnliche Argumente vorbringen:

Mit der selben Argumentation hat man damals gesagt, BC macht WoW kaputt.

„Lauter Noobs, die niemals eine 40er Instanz von innen gesehen hatten, haben nun besseres Gear als T2, Tausende von Naps, die keine Ahnung haben wie man ihren Char spielt, gehen auf einmal mit mir, der ich durch BWL, AQ und Naxx imba wurde, in Instanzen. Wer nicht mindestens komplett T2 hat, der kann doch keine Ahnung haben wie man seinen Char spielt. Und jetzt wollen die mit mir auch noch raiden. MIT MIR ! Leute, ich war beim Server first Kill Nefarian dabei, damals. ICH weiß, wie man seinen Char spielt. Ich geh doch nicht mit einem Kacknoob in eine Instanz, der womöglich erst 1 Jahr WoW spielt..“

Naa? Fällt euch was auf?


----------



## Snowrain (9. November 2007)

Wie trottel einfach is das leveln den geworden ??? wuren die rates verändert ? o.0


----------



## Zentapher (9. November 2007)

Überflüssige Diskussion! Trotzdem muss ich mal mitmischen ;-)

Mit jedem größeren Patch oder Addon finden sich Leute, die rumheulen das WOW kaputt geht. Wenn ich noch an den Zwergenaufstand denke, als bekannt wurde, dass es bald Palas auf Horden-Seite gibt...oje oje..haben sich damals einige Leute weit weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt mit ihren Aussagen, sie würden wow den Rücken kehren.

Das waren aber meistens dann auch die Leute, die den ganzen Tag rumheulen wie Scheiße WoW doch ist...obwohl sie überraschenderweise jede einzelne Minute ihrer Freizeit in diesem Spiel verbringen.

Und überhaupt, was soll dieses blöde Geblubber von wegen "Kacknubs" die schneller leveln können?!?!

Mann, Ihr seid doch keine Helden nur weil Ihr nen 70er habt und schön raiden geht?!?!?! Aber manche Leute scheinen sich einfach ihr Ego über dieses Spiel zu ziehen. Muss schlimm sein, wenn man im RL nichts hat, auf das man sich was einbilden kann!

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass es beim Leveln noch nie Anspruch gab. Mobs kloppen, Questitems einsacken, Questabgeben, nächste Quest. Anspruchsvoll wird's doch erst in Dungeons...und da auch erst ab einer gewissen Stufe. Also warum soll man die Level-Geschwindigkeit nicht anheben, so ein Spiel ist doch nicht anspruchsvoll nur weil man sich länger quälen muss.

@Habautz: Triffst den Nagel auf den Kopf.


----------



## Valdrasiala (9. November 2007)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Und wie ein Hexer hier schon vor mir geschrieben hat, erst wenn die MS-Krieger uns onehitten, dann ist das mit den Hexern gebalanced.


xxx trifft Dich für 12542 Schaden.
Du bist tot.
(Ich hatte volles Leben, keine Ahnung, was das für ne Attacke war...)

Die one-hitten uns schon, keine Angst ^^ Gut, der MSler war super ausgestattet und mein Hexer damals noch blau ausgerüstet, aber... hm... was solls...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S. Ich freu mich auf den Patch. Schneller Twinks groß ziehen, ne richtig gut gemachte neue Instanz, mein Druide wird etwas verbessert, mein Hexer wiedermal ein wenig genervt und vor allem freu ich mich wieder auf das Geheule nach dem Patch. Bestimmt wiedermal ne andere Klasse, die imba sein soll, weil irgendjemand mal bissi aufs Maul bekommen und bei Mutti keinen Trost gespendet bekommen hat.


----------



## Rabenu (9. November 2007)

Jensilein schrieb:


> das schneller leveln haben die verdammt gut gemacht ... jetzt mal im ernst. wo ist auch nur im MINDESTEN der reiz oder sagen wir die schwierigkeit nen char zu levelN? sinnlos mobskillen kann jeder und die Q schaffen die meisten auch oder brechen sie eifnach ab und gehn wieder sinnlos weiter mobs kloppen ... von daher n/C mehr dazu!



Ja super deine einschetzung ist so was von absurd glaubst du wirklich das jeder beim ersten mall so schnell hoch level kann, nicht im geringsten es sei denn sie spiele den ganzen Spiel mit hilfe von Koordinaten durch. Ich selber Habe ca. 6 Monate gebraucht um Level 70 zu ereichen mit hilfe der Koordinaten, aber jetzt schafe ich das sogar in 4 monaten ohne koordinaten vieleicht schaffe ich es in 3 monaten aber da ich im schnitt nur 4-6 Std. Wow Spielen kann ist das trotzdem eine gute leistung für mich. Also bevor du anfängst die zu kritisieren die neu im WoW sind dann Spiel Lieber Tennis!


----------



## Rabenu (9. November 2007)

Das wird Mein Letzter Eintrag zu diesem Thema bevor ich anfange einzelne Personen zu Kritisieren, will ich noch was los werden, das gilt nur für die wo das Spiel World Of Warcraft Spielen und nichts aus zu setzen haben bei den Änderungen die Blizzard vieleich noch in Zukunft machen wird und die Erweiterungen die Blizzard heraus Bringen wird. 

Wer Spass am World Of Warcraft zu spielen hat, sei es Raids machen, Farmen, in Schlachtfelder die Hordis oder Ally besiegen oder was sonst noch gemacht werden kann im WoW. Last euch nicht von anderen die Lust nemhen WoW zu spielen ob es leute sind wo bei jede änderung heulen wie kleine Babys, denn nur Wahre WoW Spieler sind Richtige WoW Spieler.

Ich wünsche jedem Viel Spass beim WoW Spielen.


----------



## BigKahoona (9. November 2007)

kraftwerk schrieb:


> simpler post, aber sowas von: word!
> 
> ich spiele zurzeit auch auf einem server mal wieder einen neuen char hoch (nach paar monatiger pause) um mit einem kumpel aus meinem jahrgang zu zocken. nun gut... lvl16 - "lfg ragefireabgrund (16 priester)".
> eine stunde später bin ich dann mit meinem kumpel drin, der mich fix zieht.
> ...



Aloha!

Betrachte das ganze doch mal aus einer leicht anderen Perspektive:
Du bist im Berufsleben, vollzeit beschäftigt und machst Überstunden. Nach einiger Zeit bekommst Du einen Kollegen, der ist halbtags da. Ihr beide Arbeitet nicht schlecht. Wenn Du dann feststellst, daß ihr beide gleich bezahlt werdet (die selben Privilegien, Ehren, ect genießt), würdest Du dann immer noch auf dem Standpunkt stehen: Mir wurde ja nichts weggenommen, mein Gehalt wird dadurch nicht gekürzt, in dem der andere genauso viel bekommt, wie ich?

Ich will um Gotteswillen nicht sagen, daß WOW einem Beruf gleich kommt, es geht in meinem Beispiel nur um eine Vedeutlichung unseres Gerechtigkeitsempfinden. WOW ist und bleibt ein Spiel! Manche Leute investieren mehr Zeit in WOW und daher nimmt es in ihrem Leben und ihrem Wertekatalog auch eine etwas zentralere Rolle ein. Meiner Meinung nach sollten alle die ein Spiel so wichtig sehen mal nen Gang runterfahren und sich über ihre Prioritäten Gedanken machen und ob man etwas wie beruflichen Ergeiz und Konkurrenzverhalten tatsächlich in ein MMOG rüberschleppen muß.

Aber auch wenn ich den Standpunkt nicht teile, so halte ich es für Angebracht, mal die Sache aus dem Blickwinkel des anderen zu betrachten.

In diesem Sinne noch viel Spaß und Erfolg

P.S.: die ganze "Lauf-ein-paar-Meilen-in-den-Stiefeln-des-anderen"-Kiste gilt natürlich auch für Progamer, versucht es mal aus der Perspektive eines casuals zu sehen : Zwei Monate lang etwas 25mal Schattenlaby,  um respektvoll zu werden ist einfach nur öde! (keine Ahnung wie oft man da tatsächlich reinmuß ihr werdet das schon wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Zentapher (9. November 2007)

BigKahoona schrieb:


> Betrachte das ganze doch mal aus einer leicht anderen Perspektive:
> Du bist im Berufsleben, vollzeit beschäftigt und machst Überstunden. Nach einiger Zeit bekommst Du einen Kollegen, der ist halbtags da. Ihr beide Arbeitet nicht schlecht. Wenn Du dann feststellst, daß ihr beide gleich bezahlt werdet (die selben Privilegien, Ehren, ect genießt), würdest Du dann immer noch auf dem Standpunkt stehen: Mir wurde ja nichts weggenommen, mein Gehalt wird dadurch nicht gekürzt, in dem der andere genauso viel bekommt, wie ich?



Also Du hast ja schon angemerkt, dass man wow nicht mit dem harten Berufsleben gleichsetzen kann, deswegen will ich in die Kerbe gar nicht mehr schlagen ;-)

Aber man raidet doch bzw. geht in Instanzen, weil es Spaß macht. Nicht weil es Arbeit ist. In dem Fall ist es mir doch furzegal ob jemand ein Item jetzt 3 Wochen vor mir hat oder nicht oder ob er seinen char ein paar Wochen eher auf 70 bekommen hat.

So, und wenn einem das Raiden keinen Spaß mehr macht...ganz ehrlich: Neues Hobby suchen!

Mir ist schon bewusst, dass ich bei Dir mit dieser Argumentation evtl. offene Türen einrenne, weil es nicht Deine Sicht der Dinge ist...ich halte dieses Geheule nur für komplett überflüssig. IRGENDJEMAND fühlt sich IMMER benachteiligt.


----------



## BigKahoona (9. November 2007)

Zentapher schrieb:


> Also Du hast ja schon angemerkt, dass man wow nicht mit dem harten Berufsleben gleichsetzen kann, deswegen will ich in die Kerbe gar nicht mehr schlagen ;-)
> 
> Aber man raidet doch bzw. geht in Instanzen, weil es Spaß macht. Nicht weil es Arbeit ist. In dem Fall ist es mir doch furzegal ob jemand ein Item jetzt 3 Wochen vor mir hat oder nicht oder ob er seinen char ein paar Wochen eher auf 70 bekommen hat.
> 
> ...



Aloha!

Du hast mich schon ganz richtig Verstanden!

Aber bei meinem Beispiel ging es darum, was Leute als Fair empfinden und was nicht!

Und Konkurrenzdenken hast Du in fast jedem Hobby, das Du vereinsmäßig betreibst. Du kannst WOW auch nicht mit einer gemütlichen Runde Siedler am Wohnzimmertisch gleichsetzen.

In jedem Verein hast Du welche, die den Sport oder das Spiel betreiben, weil es ihnen Spaß macht, aber dann ist es auch gut, und es gibt diejenigen die sich voll reinhängen. Auch denen macht das Spiel Spaß, aber sie nehmen es halt eine Spur zu ernst (für den Geschmack eines just-for-fun Mitglieds).

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich noch viel Spaß und Erfolg


----------



## Wiitigo (9. November 2007)

Die Änderungen sind einfach Klasse.
Es ist nur die Vorbereitung auf die kommende Erweiterung, und den neuen Levelbereich 1-80. Keiner würde mehr einen neuen Char anfangen, wenn er ewig nur questen oder grinden müsste um auf Level-Cap zu kommen, zumal er auch einfach einen Todesritter anfängen könnte (Startlevel 50 o. 60). So wird die Todesritter-Flut vielleicht ein kleines bisschen abgeschwächt.

Krass das sich Leute darüber aufregen, dass dann mehr "Noobs" in den 70er Instanzen rumrennen. Ein Spieler der seinen Char gut spielen lernt, dem könnte man 80% weniger XP-Voraussetzung fürs Level geben, er wäre trotzdem ein guter Spieler auf lvl70. Wenn es ok ist, wie es ist, warum rennen dann immer noch so derart viele "schlechte" Spieler in den 70er Instanzen rum. Die Anzahl der schlechteren Spieler wird weder steigen noch sinken, definitiv.

Die Änderung, dass die Items in Low-Level-Instanzen, sowie die erhaltene Erfahrung für Elite/Dungeon-Quests verbessert werden, spricht genau dafür, dass man lernt seinen Char besser zu spielen. Low-Level-Instanzen werden dadurch nämlich wieder viel interessanter, dadurch häufiger besucht, ergo üben die teilnehmenden Spieler das Gruppenspiel. Also verbessern sie sich und ihre Spielweise, und kommen im lvl70-Bereich (Instanzen/Raids) besser zurecht. 
Durch pures Questen und grinden lernt man sicherlich auch seinen Char zu spielen. Aber ich muss doch keine 500000 Mobs töten um zu wissen, dass ich als Mage sofort eine Frostnova caste, wenn 3 Mobs auf mich zu rennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und mal ehrlich, was sind 15% bitteschön.
Ich denke eher, dass die Flames nach dem Patch kommen werden, dass 15% einfach zu wenig sind, weil man wird es fast nicht bemerken. Man wird immer noch ewig für ein Level brauchen und teilweise die Lust verlieren weiterzuspielen.

Ich finds einfach nur traurig, dass hier anscheinend echt eine ganze Gilde so derart kurzsichtig ist, dass sie einen Spielwechsel in Betracht zieht. Wahrscheinlich besteht sie nur aus Leuten die sich einfach nur für imba halten, und jetzt denken, dass dadurch mehr "noobs" kommen, die dann das gleiche, geile Equipment in kürzerer Zeit zusammengesammelt haben. NEID?!?!?
Equipment ist doch so unerheblich geworden, wie man mit der Erweiterung gesehen hat. Alles ist futsch, was man sich "erarbeitet" hat, in den alten 40er Instanzen. Ich weine dem aber nicht nach. Ich hab Spass an dem Spiel selbst, und an den Leuten. Mich selbst komplett in Lila zu sehen, bringt mich nicht zum Abspritzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das einzige was mich stört ist die Änderung für die Anforderung der Heroics. Auf Respektvoll kommt man immer sehr sehr schnell. Nach den jeweiligen Quests ist man schon so gut wie wohlwollend, und nach vielleicht 7-8 Instanz-Gängen ist man dann auch schon Respektvoll. Ja, 7-8 ist viel, aber dafür ist man auf der sicheren Seite, dass die Leute die Instanzen kennen, und auch das Equipment aus den Instanzen besitzen. Es ist so schon eine Farce zu versuchen mit Randoms in eine Heroic zu gehen. Lockere 50% der Runs gehen schief, weil das Equipment nicht ausreicht oder die Leute keine Erfahrung haben. Das wird jetzt noch schlimmer werden, denke ich. 

Hui, ist das viel geworden. Na dann....viel Spass ingame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zentapher (9. November 2007)

BigKahoona schrieb:


> Und Konkurrenzdenken hast Du in fast jedem Hobby, das Du vereinsmäßig betreibst. Du kannst WOW auch nicht mit einer gemütlichen Runde Siedler am Wohnzimmertisch gleichsetzen.
> 
> In jedem Verein hast Du welche, die den Sport oder das Spiel betreiben, weil es ihnen Spaß macht, aber dann ist es auch gut, und es gibt diejenigen die sich voll reinhängen. Auch denen macht das Spiel Spaß, aber sie nehmen es halt eine Spur zu ernst (für den Geschmack eines just-for-fun Mitglieds).



Ok, da kann und muss ich Dir 100%ig zustimmen.

Nur denke ich halt, dass unsere Hardcore-Spieler trotz allem den Casuals doch (was die Menge an Content angeht die sie konsumieren können) weit voraus sind.

So eine "professionelle" Raidgilde geht nach Hyjal, Schlangenschrein und wie sie alle heißen, sacken dort T5 und T6 ein. Die Casuals können schon froh sein, wenn sie in regelmäßigen Abständen Kara gehen können, Gruul ist oft das höchste der Gefühle und T4-Sets selten vollständig.

Also was soll so schlimm daran sein, die Level-Geschwindigkeit etwas anzuheben oder den benötigten Ruf bei einigen Fraktionen für Heroics zu senken? 

Die intensiv Spieler haben trotzdem noch ihr Extra-Sahnehäufchen.

Ich kann einfach nicht anders als soetwas als Genörgel aufzufassen, so sehr ich mich auch bemühe das Ganze aus dem Blickwinkel eines sog. "Pros" zu sehen ;-)

edit: Ich versuche ja auch nicht die Sichtweise eines wahnsinnigen Massenmörders einzunehmen, nur um Verständnis für ihn aufzubringen ^^ ...ok, diesen Kommentar bitte nicht ernst nehmen ;-)


----------



## Cally (9. November 2007)

Pros gehen eh schon lang nimmer in Heroics, und wenn die sogenannten Noobs sich dann dort treffen, nun dann  ist das deren Problem.


Schaut euch halt die Leute an mit denen Ihr heroic geht und sagt dann vorm reingehen, Du mit Deinem Equip hats keinen Sinn !

Mal davon abgesehen dass Equip oft stark überbewertet wird !!!


----------



## Genomchen (9. November 2007)

Also ich wollt auch mal was klarstellen:
Das Argument, es wäre schlecht, dass man nun auch schon ab wohlwollend heroic gehen kann, weil dann jeder Gimp da reinkann, ist einfach gesagt schwachsinn. Auch der Satz den ich las "jeder kann nun BT und Hyial gehen" ist mal echt sehr noobig. Mal ehrlich, wenn du nen Typen in der Gruppe hast, der nurnoch schlecht equipt ist, auch noch womöglich falsche entchants und Sockel hat, dann nimmst ihn einfach ned mit in ne Heroic, ganz zu schweigen von den 25er Raids. Finde mal ne Gilde, in der du mit schlechter Ausrüstung noch reinkommst und gleich Hyial mitdarfst. Selbst wenn das jetzt ab wohlwollend geht, werden die "Neuen" schnell merken, wozu man ein gutes Equip braucht und es auch erstmal (wahrscheinlich) sein lassen. Seht es doch mal realistisch, wenn ihr schlecht ausgerüstet seit, werdet ihr euch dann zwingen in nen Raid zu gehen, rum zu wipen und ned voranzukommen? Nein. Und genauso wird sich das mit den Heroic verhalten, denk ich mal.
so long.....

Edith
@Cally
Das kannst du so nicht sagen, jetzt wo mit dem Patch neue teilweise T5 like heroic Items rauskommen, die man wiederum gegen Ehrenmarken haben kann, werden viele wieder zB Mecha HC gehen um schnell die Marken zu bekommen.

@Zentapher
Mel ehrlich, in Kara droppen neben den T4 Sachen Items, die besser als T4 sind, da kann ich doch gerne auf T4 verzichten, vor allem aufs Hexer T4 Set.


----------



## kaali (9. November 2007)

wenn ich für irgentwas wow aufhören würde dann bestimmt wegen diesen ganzen vollspaten die meinen ohh ich hab epic equip ich abs jezt geschafft" oder naja ich schau mir lieber erst dein equip an bevor ich mit dir in ne in i gehe.. oder der en klassiker: dann sind ja bald die ganzen kacknoobs auf 70 und wo0llen hero inis gehen
oder der: ahh ne da gehe ich ni9cht weiter mit mein equip is ja viel zu teuer zum repparieren,
Oder: l2p du kacknoob (offline)       ehhm hallo gehts noch? wir sind nicht bei counter strike wo jeder der bisschen besser spielt direkt den großemn macker raushäüngen lassen kann oder meint andere runtermachenzu müssen wil se vielleicht noch nicht so viel am Pc gehangen haben wie diese leute.
Ich habe das glück das ich meine klasse relativ gut behersche aber die potenziellen noobs wollen auch nur besser werden und da muss man denen halt bissl helfen also ich muss zugeben das ich diese hilfe auch anfangs gebraucht habe!!

also tuht mal nicht so als würdet ihr nen porsche fahren, hättet nen geile villa in miami und 5 frauen die mit euch verheitratet sind!! ihr sitzt immernoch vor einem computer spiel!! und da gibts garkein grund auf irgentwas stolz zu sein

zum patch: ich finds geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alles


----------



## Zentapher (9. November 2007)

Genomchen schrieb:


> @Zentapher
> Mel ehrlich, in Kara droppen neben den T4 Sachen Items, die besser als T4 sind, da kann ich doch gerne auf T4 verzichten, vor allem aufs Hexer T4 Set.



Jo keine Frage. Auf einige T4 Teile kann ich auch gut verzichten. Aber das ist ja nicht Thema dieser Diskussion ;-)


----------



## Genomchen (9. November 2007)

@kaali
Sry, hatte mich ein bißal falsch ausgedrückt. Klar ist natürlich, dass viele auch mit ihren Char natürlich spielen können und somit natürlich auch eine Bereicherung für die Heroics sind. Was ich meinte ist nur, wenn sich tatsächlich einer aufregt und meint einer wär zu schlecht equipped, dann muss er ihn ja ned mitnehmen, das ist alles. Klar ist Equipp nicht gleich Skill. Und ich sehs eigtl auch so wie du.
Ich freu mich auch auf den Patch, auch wenn meine Hexe nen geringen Nerf bekommt. Im Gegenzug dafür bekommen wir ja auch jede Menge Neuerungen. Und ich seh nen Nerf auch irgendwo als neue Herausforderung^^

@Zentapher
Klar is das offtopic, ich meinte ja auch nur. Nicht das hier aufeinmal jemand den Gedanken haben er müsse Zwangsweise T4 haben um gut zu sein^^


----------



## Zentapher (9. November 2007)

Genomchen schrieb:


> @Zentapher
> Klar is das offtopic, ich meinte ja auch nur. Nicht das hier aufeinmal jemand den Gedanken haben er müsse Zwangsweise T4 haben um gut zu sein^^




Ok, diesen Irrtum sollte man wirklich schleunigst aus der Welt schaffen^^


----------



## Genomchen (9. November 2007)

Weißt ja wie das ist^^
Da kommt dann der nächstbeste in die Gilde und fängt dann an "...heee, ich hab auf buffed gelesen, um gut zu sein braucht man T4..."^^
aber wayne^^


----------



## BigKahoona (9. November 2007)

Zentapher schrieb:


> Nur denke ich halt, dass unsere Hardcore-Spieler trotz allem den Casuals doch (was die Menge an Content angeht die sie konsumieren können) weit voraus sind.



Aloha!

Gar keine Frage, sehe ich genauso!

Spätestens ab WotLK können alle Progamer wieder abziehen, das weite Feld der Casuals hintersich lassen, mit verbissenem Ernst das "Was-auch-immer-fiese-Dungeon" raiden und sich im Glanz ihrer Sets und Items sonnen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Daher ja auch meine Bitte an die Pros: Meckert nicht so viel, geduldet euch, bald könnt ihr wieder beweisen, wer Gruuls/Illidans Hosen anhat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne noch viel Spaß

P.S.: klar hat die "Versetz-dich-mal-in-seine-Lage"-Kiste auch ihre Grenzen: Irrationales Handeln kann man mit rationalen Methoden nicht wirklich druchdringen. Auch Buddha, der ja - in gekürzter Form - sagte, Du muß alles einmal erlebt haben bevor du es beurteilen kannst, hat nicht im selben Atemzug gerufen: "Ok Jungs wo ist meine Axt!"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soylent (9. November 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> dass das lvl von 20 auf 60 einfacher wird ist das aller aller aller dummste was blizzard je gemacht hat. wo ist jezz der anspruch den wow hatte hin? ich wette dann dackeln die ganzen "ich-bin-total-imba-hab-aber-mit-lvl-11-aufgehört-wow-zu-spielen-weil-ich-dafür-viel-zu-gut-bin"-typen an und können innerhalb von ein paar tagen auf 60 oder sogar 70 kommen... solche leute will ICH NICHT im endgame!
> ich habs schonmal irgendwo erwähnt, wenn jetzt jeder neuling innerhalb von ein oder 2 wochen das end-lvl erreichen kann hör ich auf wow zu spielen, wo ist der "anspruch" geblieben? also wenn blzzard das so umsetzt dass so etwas möglich wird, wechsel ich auf RL, selbst das hat ja dann mehr anspruch als WoW...
> 
> MfG Lurock
> ...



Ja, bitte, hör auf mit wow!

Ich finde es super spitze, dass das Leveln schneller geht, gerade ab 30 dauert jedes lvl immer ein wenig länger. Muss nicht sein. Außerdem sollten Neueinsteiger immer noch die Möglichkeit haben, sinnvoll in das Spiel zu kommen, es ist eben nicht mehr bei 60 schluss.


----------



## Zentapher (9. November 2007)

BigKahoona schrieb:


> P.S.: klar hat die "Versetz-dich-mal-in-seine-Lage"-Kiste auch ihre Grenzen: Irrationales Handeln kann man mit rationalen Methoden nicht wirklich druchdringen. Auch Buddha, der ja - in gekürzter Form - sagte, Du muß alles einmal erlebt haben bevor du es beurteilen kannst, hat nicht im selben Atemzug gerufen: "Ok Jungs wo ist meine Axt!"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hrhrhr....find ich gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Stimmt, Buddha war ein weiser Mann...er würde direkt zur Kettensäge greifen. Spart Muskelschmalz ^^


----------



## Genomchen (9. November 2007)

@Soylent
Respekt, von jeder Klasse einer^^


----------



## MikeMcFly (9. November 2007)

Oh man, ich hab nicht alles gelesen, aber vieles von dem was ich gelesen habe zeigt mir das immer weniger Spieler sich wirklich mit der Materie befassen, bzw. nur halbwegs einen Durchblick haben.
Eine etwas dicke Lippe zu riskieren maße ich mir jetzt mal an, ich spiele aktiv seit der Beta; habe mehrere 70er auf verschiedenen Servern in verschiedenen Fraktionen und mehr Twinks als so mancher Stufenaufstiege hatte.

Ich denke Blizzard macht mit dem kommenden Patch nichts kaputt, sondern gleicht das Spiel nur den veränderten Begebenheiten an. Ich habe zum Teil gleiche Klassen  auf 60 bzw. 70 gespielt und dabei beobachtet, das die Spielzeit um das Maximallevel zu erreichen immer relativ Konstant blieb. Brauchte man als "normaler" Spieler vor BC zwischen 18 und 22 Tage für Level 60, so waren es nach der Einführung von BC auch 18-22 Tage von LvL 1 bis LvL 70. Ich bin fast verscht einen dritten Hexer hochzuspielen wenn die Levelgrenze auf 80 angehoben wird. es werden wahrscheinlich wieder rund 18 Tage reine Spielzeit.

Ebenso verhält es sich mit den Belohnungen in den Dungens, und dem entschärfen der Elitemobs und all den anderen Änderungen des Patches.


Wenn ich dann hier lese: 



> "Lässt man in Schlachtfeldern die Flagge fallen, erhält man 3 Sekunden lang einen Schwächungszauber, für dessen Dauer man die Flagge nicht wieder aufheben kann."
> vollscheiss... mit meinem 29er rogue hab ich immer vanish mit flagge gemacht falls ich fast gestorben bin und hab die flag gleich wieder genommen ...
> 
> MAGIER:
> ...



kann ich nur müde Lächeln, sry, aber du hast in meinen Augen das Spiel nicht begriffen, ebensowenig der, der hier folgendes geschrieben hat:



> ...an und können innerhalb von ein paar tagen auf 60 oder sogar 70 kommen... solche leute will ICH NICHT im endgame!



Ich weiß net wielange ihr spielt, aber als ich angefangen hab ist man in Stratholm noch zu zehnt an den Traschmobs gewiped und es gab nichtmal Düstzerbruch. Auch war es einmal normal in MC mit 40 Leuten nichtmal zum ersten Boss zu kommen. Raidende bei den Wichteln, nach 6 Stunden und unzähligen Wipes. Später, vor BC haben wir MC in 2 einhalb stunden durchgezogen und sind danach noch nach BWL. Gleiches wird irgendwann mit Kara oder dem Schwarzen Tempel passieren. Aber dann wird es neue Inhalte geben. 
Ich finds nichtmal schlecht, so hat man auch Gelegenheit was vom Game zu sehen, wenn man nur wenig spielen kann. Und es bleibt sicher Spannend für die, die täglich viele Stunden spielen können.
Schnell 70 zu werden heisst lange nicht gut zu spielen und eine gute Ausrüstung zu haben, letztere wird man sich auch nach Patch 2.3 noch erspielen müssen.

Ich freu mich auf 2.3 und ich denke, das er nichts zerstört, sondern vielen neue Möglichkeiten eröffnet. Und genau das ist es, was viele von uns dringend brauchen.


----------



## pureangel_dust (9. November 2007)

grundsätzlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  pro einsteigerfreundlich! (bestimmt auch nicht schlecht für die blizz brieftasche)

"kommst neu rein und siehst die 80" ...? und ?!? hast erstens ka wie lange das lvln dauert und zweitens hat das questen und lvln auf alle fälle noch mehr charme als neueinsteiger als das beknackte ruf farmen... merkst einfach deutlich dass dein char sich weiterentwickelt (60 war auch ma weit weg und so ne? ich sag nur ubrs, t0, lvl 58-60 ... heute geh ich mit 58 auf die höllenfeuer und mach meine 12 lvl in der zeit wo ich in scholo war)... darum begrüßen auch viele solche "vereinfachungspatches" im 70er bereich (abgeschafftes rangsystem etc etc etc) was auch (wenn ich nich so ein ego wär) bestimmt toll is für alle die "keine zeit haben", "einen beruf" oder einfach nur nicht die ausdauer haben mal was zu reissen... (kann auch "nich mehr" nachvollziehen wie man sich JEDEN abend 5h an einem boss abrackern kann ... aber jut da hat jemand ehrgeiz) ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ABER... ich denke einfach nicht dass a) leute ohne oder wenig zeit ein online rollenspiel zocken sollten (das is weder ein tamagotchi noch die Sims hier wächst dein tier nich vom ab und an mal füttern und eier schaukeln und die arbeitszeit überspringen indem du " >>> " drückst is auch nich) und b) gelegenheitsspieler sich auf die gemütliche gildenathmosphäre / questen / abends nach der arbeit mal bisschen urzeugs farmen freuen.. und den arbeitslosen und highend zockern (die das spiel aus sucht zocken vll auch aus liebe zur warcraft geschichte) das imba sein überlassen sollten... dafür sind es ja "kranke" "suchtis" und "fatasses"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... ich mein bc war schon die härte als wowler der alten garde die noch mit t0 und reeper in mc waren sich durch bwl gewiped haben später den ruf für naxx hatten (aq war mir zu buggy ... nich dass ich da nich auch verreckt wäre) ... vll noch einen rang 13 -14er den serverweit jeder kannte weil man sich auf diesem weg noch zum ECHTEN warcraft hero machen konnte (ein AUSNAHMEgamer dafür hats auch ne AUSNAHMErüstung zu geben!!!) ... in einer zeit wo alterac 16uhr losging und nachts um 4-5 ein ende fand weil die server neustarten mussten...  ich pro und suchti du gelegenheitsfunzocker der keine chance gegen mich hat weil ich das spiel intensiver angehe... is doch ok... wenn ich nen faires duell will zieh ich mir grünes eq an... da isses dann schon zum KOTZEN!!! wenn auf einmal jeder kleine stricher mit pvp equip rumrennt weil er 2 wochen ehre gespart hat xD is doch echt lächerlich gewesen ^^  (und ich sprech noch nichmal von den ganzen bc boons die einem echt manchmal den letzten nerv kosten und wirklich der meinung sind sie seien die helden mit ihrem "full arenaeq" und 1,6k wertung xD... weil ich intelligent genug bin zu sehen dass ich auch nich mit 70 in die wow welt gefallen bin!)

nu bin ich so ausführlich auf den GRUNDgedanken eingegangen
dass bestimmt viele von euch überfordert sind
allgemein gesagt 
wenn ihr neueinsteiger seid (gratz welcome to wow)
wenn ihr gelegenheitsspieler seid (kk hf gl)
wenn ihr eins oder beides der eben gennannten seid und das spiel euch zu nervig oder endlos erscheint ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ... mehr sag ich mal nich dazu ^^ einfach lächerlich... weglegen und nie wieder anfangen pls... kein wunder dass ihr nich weiter kommt wenn ihr schon mental blockiert seid (selbe isses im rl ne? :> ziele setzen --> verfolgen --> gewinnen) 

"NEIN, der Patch zerstört defenetiv nicht wow "komplett"... er knabbert nur wieder an der geduld der spieler die das spiel zu sehr und zu lange mögen" (kommt mir nich mit "du kannst ja jetzt auch schneller twinken!" dafür hab ich nen main / ne gilde / ig freunde und gold)"

is wow zu hart bist du n boon ... die patches zu fies ein anününününüüü  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zitat mr. pink "sollen sie schreibmaschine lernen..."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  make love no wow 

(bitte keine kommentare zu meinem beitrag ich denke alle wissen was ich meine brauch man auch nich drüber zu reden is meine sicht der dinge ... ist für viele spieler bestimmt alles super :> also gl , hf und wenn ihr ne frage habt... fragt wen anders!)

kurzes edit ... das noobies auch mal BT sehen wollen is klar ... freut euch aufs nächste addon :> das "ICH GEHÖRE ZUM TEAM DAZU" gefühl gibts nur wenn man zusammen gefrustet war gelitten hat und trotzdem den boss ein 101tes mal angeht und ihn SCHAFFT!!!


----------



## Akium (9. November 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich würde es eher als Möglichkeit sehen für viele Spieler mit ihren Freunden die "schon weiter" sind mitgehen zu können. Oder die Möglichkeit dass man mit einem Twink einspringen und so den Instanzgang erst ermöglichen zu können.



.
Mehr Content im Game ab Lvl 70 ??
WoW hat ab 70 keinen Content mehr ausser zu raiden und zu farmen... Leider.
Geschenkt will keiner was, aber das Game könnte man wunderbar mit schweren Klassenbezogenen Quests ausbauen, wo es gute Belohnungen gibt. z  wie die alte Hunterquest für Lvl 60.
Dass man nun früher in Heroics kann finde ich gut. 
Nun machen wir uns mal nix vor, bisher war Ruffarmen nur nen Zeitfaktor. 
Sonst gar nix. Ob ich bei der Ehrenfeste wohlwollend oder ehrfürchtig bin, sagt in keiner Weise aus, wie gut ich spielen kann, sondern nur wieviel Zeit ich damit verbracht habe stupide Ruf zu farmen. 
15 x in die ZH rennen, nur wegen dem Ruf, das kanns doch echt nicht sein. 
Und mit grünen Müll-Equip wird schon keiner ne "Heroic" machen wollen. 
Die blauen Questbelohnungen Itemlevel 108 ausm Schatttenmondtal und Nethersturm, kombiniert mit was gecraftetem und Beute aus den normalen 70 er Instanzen, sollten sicher ausreichen um hero bestehen zu können. 
Das Tank D3-Set ist z.B  keinen Deut besser als die Kombination aus hergestellten Items und Questbelohnungen. 
Das wirklich gute Off-Krieger D3 droppt quasi nur auf "Heroic", wenn man das bisher haben wollte, musste man bei 4 Fraktionen  den Ruf so weit haben, dass man die Heroic-Keys bekommt.  
Wieviel Zeit soll man denn da bitteschön reinstecken, wenn man im Leben noch was anderes zu hat, ausser WoW zu spielen ? 
Bei der Dropwahrscheinlichkeit, muss man eh schon jede der heros 5 x machen, um an das komplette Set zu kommen. Dazu noch vorher tagelang Ruf farmen ???? 
Die Änderung ist meiner Ansicht nach durchaus zu begrüssen. 
Den komplett epischen Dauerzockern bricht doch eh kein Zacken aus der Krone, die sind doch eh schon längst weit über Kara hinaus, so dass sie sich nicht dran kratzen müssen, dass Leute mit weniger Zeit es nun etwas einfacher haben, sich  z.B. nen D3 -Set zu holen.


----------



## Tikume (9. November 2007)

Akium schrieb:


> Mehr Content im Game ab Lvl 70 ??
> WoW hat ab 70 keinen Content mehr ausser zu raiden und zu farmen... Leider.



Ich mache eh keine Instanzen, da ich wenn nur ab und an einspringen würde und eben keinen Zugang zu den meissten Heroics habe ^^

Content in Wow? Für mich PvP. Mit paar Freunden macht das schon Spaß.


----------



## BigKahoona (9. November 2007)

Zentapher schrieb:


> hrhrhr....find ich gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn Du mal einen richtig coolen Buddha erleben willst, schau dir die Simpsonsfolge an , in der sie nach China reisen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Homer ist als Buddha einfach nur der Brüller! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## numbchiller (9. November 2007)

Also ich finde, WoW ist schon lange nicht mehr das alte "gute" wow....sie hätten einiges lassen sollen.

BC war meiner Meinung der größte Fehltritt. Ab BC ist erstens das PVP nicht mehr lohnenswert und zweitens die innis viel zu schwer, und drittens, das arena system ist gut gedacht aber mit den t5-artigen belohnungen voller schwachsinn. wer will dann noch innis machen?

meiner meinung hätten sie den patch mit dem neuen pvp system sein lassen sollen und meinetwegen ein patch rqausbringen können die 2 level oder so weitermacht, neue gebiete neue inis, ABEr die pvp sachen und t3 ist immer noch das beste. was juckt es wenn curse oder nihilum langweilig ist, weil sie alles equip haben was es gibt und deshalb wow aufhören, wenn 1000de andere dank bc nicht mehr mim leveln hinterher kommen .. für mich ist dieser erweiterungskram einfach nur geldgier mehr nicht.

mfg


----------



## epiphonelp (9. November 2007)

Was regt Ihr euch so auf? Die meisten von euch sind eh schon auf Lvl 70 und bekommen vom neuen Patch eh nicht viel mit! Auserdem kommt ja eh bald Wath..... dann intressiert eh keinen mehr die scherben welt oder azeroth!


----------



## Sempai02 (9. November 2007)

knochenhand schrieb:


> Sorry
> 
> aber wie lange spielt ihr schon?^^ ich bin scho über 2Jahre mit viel spass dabei
> 
> ...



Ich sehe das anders.Für mich als alter Rollenspiel-Veteran aus den Tagen,als Baldurs Gate noch nicht mal geplant wurde,sehe den Weg als Ziel an.Der Endcontent ist dagegen Langeweile pur.Entweder man jagt Esportmäßig durch die Arenen,um Items zu bekommen,man geht in Instanzen umher (wieder für Items) oder man geht in Bgs (auch wieder für Items). Es gibt nichts Langweiligers,als wochenlang im Sandkasten (sprich Bgs) sich um nichts zu schlagen,nur um Items zu bekommen,die ich auf Level 71 bei einer Quest hinterhergeschmissen bekomme.


----------



## Gnorgh (9. November 2007)

Also ich weiß echt nicht, was das problem ist. Wenn ein Spieler jetzt 20% schneller oder langsamer auf Levelcap kommt, verändert das auch nicht seinen Spielskill. Oder denkt ihr, jemand, der anstatt 10 Tagen played 11 Tage played hat, hat es so viel besser drauf, weil er 200 NPCs mehr gekillt hat. Das ist doch mal Schwachsinn!


----------



## Genomchen (9. November 2007)

@Sempai02
Dann hast du aber was falsch verstanden. Wenn du nur wegen den Items in die Arena gehst, schnell deine 10 Games machst, dann versteh ich das es "langweilig" ist. Wenn du nur in Raids/ Instanzen mitkommst, weil es da das IMBA sonstwas Set gibt, dann versteh ich das es "langweilig" ist. Ich geh aber in die Arena und mach bei Raids mit, weil es Spass macht, taktisch im Team vorzugehen. Blöde Frage, warum spielen soviele Online Taktic Shooter oder generell shooter, weil es um Taktik geht und ned um Items. Das Gleiche ist mit den Raids und der Arena, nicht bös gemeint, aber Leute wie du drängen die ITEMS in den Vordergrund somit sieht man garned, warum man eigtl das Game spielt, und leider gibt es viel zu viele Leute, welche die gleiche Einstellung teilen. Und ja klar freu ich mich auf einen Drop, aber ich geh ned wegen dem da rein und wenn ich für den würfel oder biete, dann nur weil ich eine Verbesserung meines Chars möchte um mit meiner Gilde noch andere Raids mitmachen zu können, die schwerer sind und man da das Equip einfach braucht. Wenn man auf Bärenjagt geht, packt man sich auch das richtige Kaliber ein und zieht ned mit nem schweizer Taschenmesser los. Soviel dazu^^


----------



## fortuneNext (10. November 2007)

Also nochmal zusammengefasst meine Meinung:
-Bessere drops in lowie Instanzen:
     Ich war zwar mit dem alten Loot relativ zufrieden, aber von mir aus,  ich hab nichts dagegen.

-Schnellere Levelrate:
     Halte ich für sehr unnötig. Nur damit viele Spieler mehr Content sehen sollten sie nicht soviel vom Game wegkürzen. Man lernt mit den lvln ja auch, seinen Charakter zu spielen, da sollte man ruhig genug Zeit für haben.

-Heroics ab wohlwollend:
     Schlechte Änderung. Das macht Blizzard wahrscheinlich nur, damit viele Spieler Epics kriegen, denken sie wären ne ganz große Nummer und schön weiter zahlen. Statt mehr Endgame Content wird der Content immer einfacher :-O Eine feine Abstufung wäre dagegen sehr gut, finde ich. (Schwere Heroics -> Respektvoll, Leichte Heroics -> Wohlwollend)

-Neue Gegenstände mit Heroicmarken
    Zum Teil eine schreckliche Änderung! SPELLHASTE RATING ist ein Black Temple Attribut und sollte nicht mit Heroicmarken kaufbar sein! Das ist das absolute Endgameattribut, ich finde, wenigstens das sollte viel Spielenden Leuten vorbehalten sein.

-Eisblock für Magier:
     Eine etwas unkreative Lösung für ein bekanntes Problem. Magier hatten bisher als ziemlich einzige keine Instant Aggro Loss Fähigkeit oder etwas, womit man im Notfall immer rauskommt, außer man hat Frost geskillt, was für Raids nichts taugt. Priester haben verblassen/Psychischer Schrei, Jäger haben Totstellen, Schurken Stealth/Vanish/CoS, Hexenmeister Soulshatter/Leerwandleropferung, Paladine Gottesschild, Druiden kamen aus slow etc wenigstens mit Shapeshifting raus, Krieger haben Schildwall/Spellreflect/MassFear, Shamanen haben neben Magier als einzige nichts, soweit ich mich entsinne. Magier haben nur Invis -> Was die Aggro viel zu langsam reduziert. Aber dass Eisblock für alle erhältlich ist, scheint mir eine schlechte Lösung.


----------



## kaali (10. November 2007)

ne das nicht ständig neue addons rauskommen find ich ja gut nur irgentwie störts mich immernoch das lvln weil es ist einfach langweilig nur eine klasse zu haben wenn blizzard so für 30 euro mal chars von lvl 40 anfangen lassen könnte das fänd ich dann schonma besser oder ein bonus vielleicht wenn man ein en char auf 70 gelvlt hat dann kann 1 char deiner wahl von lvl 50 anfangen dann hätten wir auch nicht so Heiler und Tank probleme!! 
also ich hoffe das die 15% zur Buche sclagen werden, ich glaubs aber nicht.. leider
Und ihr solltet für anfänger hinschreiben: Krieger Schaden, Verteidigung; Priester Heilung, Schaden; *Druide Heilung, Verteidigung, Schaden ;Hexenmeister  Schaden; Magier Schaden; Paladin Heilung, Verteidigung; Schaden usw..   vielleicht hätte ich dann auch viel in instanzen mitmischen können Naja machst bitte mega schnell das Lvl von 20-60 das braucht echt keiner wenns bald auf die 100 zugeht


----------



## kaali (10. November 2007)

-Heroics ab wohlwollend:
Schlechte Änderung. Das macht Blizzard wahrscheinlich nur, damit viele Spieler Epics kriegen, denken sie wären ne ganz große Nummer und schön weiter zahlen. Statt mehr Endgame Content wird der Content immer einfacher :-O Eine feine Abstufung wäre dagegen sehr gut, finde ich. (Schwere Heroics -> Respektvoll, Leichte Heroics -> Wohlwollend)

Viele vergessen das es Hier ganz klar um dmg dealer geht und wenn man ein Hexer, Schurke, Magier ist dann ist es meist egal Wenn ich Tanke dann ist den Meisten klar das man erstma equip braucht und nicht mit off sachen da reinläuft Beim Heiler ist das Gleiche aber spätestens als ich in Kara immer platz 2-3 war mit Blau und Grün equip da Wusst ich das Equip nicht viel ausmacht und alle haben doof geguckt. Jetzt will ich Blutkessel hc haber aber garkein bock zh zu gehen, ich glaube es geht vielen so wie mir..


----------



## Yalis (10. November 2007)

ich finde es nur eine Frechheit, dass Hexenmeister noch stärker werden! Im BG isn Krieger oder Jäger gut schaffbar als Schurke, aber mit HMs hab ich bis heute Probleme!

Heroic inis so früh ist ein blödsinn, da fehlt einem einfach das Equipt.

Und wenn ich lese, dass jetzt JEDER Mage, unabhängig von Skillung nen Eisblock kriegt, dann denk ich mir...spielen die Leute von Blizzard WoW eigendlich?


----------



## Ewuez (10. November 2007)

Ich lese da immer anspruch..und dumme leute auf 70

lol

nen char auf 70 zu bringen ist weder abhänging von int im RL noch vom können ingame 
es eine reine fleiss aufgabe
sonst wären einige mirbekannte spieler NICHT 70 ^^

Lg


----------



## Dr.Sternmarke (10. November 2007)

Ich finde es echt krass was einige hier für eine Einstellung haben. 
Die Argumentation, dass die "Noobs" jetzt in 2 Wochen 70 sind, ihre Klasse nicht beherrschen und euch das Leben in den Inis schwer machen glaube ich einfach nicht. Mit dieser Einstellung spielst ihr eh nie in Rnd-Groups, sondern mit euren ausgewählten Gildenkollegen.
Außerdem bezahlen diese Noobs genauso wie ihr monatliche Gebühren und haben deshalb auch ein Anrecht auf den gesamten Content des Spiels.

Ich persönlich finde den Patch super, mein Main statte ich durch BG mit Gladi 1 aus und das Leveln meiner vielen Twinks wird jetzt erträglicher. Gerade für Casuals ist dieser Patch klasse und diese Zielgruppe ist sicher nicht klein. 

Dennoch, es ist immer noch ein langer Weg von 1-70, auch mit den Entschärfungen die Blizzard vornimmt. Und Level 70 erreicht man nicht durch außergewöhnliche Fingerfertigkeit, sondern durch die Investition von jeder Menge Zeit. Das wurde hier schon oft genug erwähnt.

In dem Sinne, ein fröhliches 2.3


----------



## Scotch (10. November 2007)

Ich kann mich Dr.Sternmarkes Meinung nur anschließen. Was habt ihr denn dagegen wenn man schneller levelt? Also ich für meinen Teil find das genial.
Hab eh mal gehört, dass sie das machen, weil die meisten kleinen Chars nur noch Twinks sind und den Leuten die die Quests und den Rest schon kennen ein wenig unter die Arme gegriffen wird.

Und wenn's euch nicht passt was Blizzard macht, könnt ihr WoW ja auch aufhören. Es zwingt euch keiner.

Ich selbst z.B. hab Guild Wars aufgehört, weil mir die Entwickler einfach das Game kaputt-gepatcht haben.

Mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matte (10. November 2007)

Scotch schrieb:


> Ich selbst z.B. hab Guild Wars aufgehört, weil mir die Entwickler einfach das Game kaputt-gepatcht haben.
> 
> Mfg
> 
> ...


Dito^^

Spätestens wer scon 2 70er hat freut sich über den Patch wie blöde^^


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

und im endefekt kommt man jetzt halt so schnell auf 70 wie früher auf 60 denke mal das geht Inordnung...

Wegen den rummgeheule sage ich nur eins^^.

Jammerland Deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabenu (10. November 2007)

man man man, ich glaub es nicht, Ein Thema der nie auf hört oder was. jemand soll es schliessen, denn was bringt das darüber zu diskutieren, es gibt immer einer öder mehrere wo es Stört das die Spiele Hersteller die Spiele Ruhinieren oder zerstören die sollen lieber sn ihre Bady Nuckis nuckel und weinen. 

Meiner Meinung nach sollen die wo Spass haben World Of Warcraft zu spielen und die änderungen bei jedem Patch Akzeptieren, die sollen seuche leute wo sich über die änderungen beschweren besser ignorieren, denn aus meine Augen sind das schlechte Gamer wo am liebsten alles beim alten lassen wollen. Also bitte hört auf weiter darüber zu diskutieren was Gut für WoW ist oder nicht, Denn wir sind Gamer und wollen Spass Am Gamen haben und Blizzard versucht das so gut wie Möglich uns es Anzubieten.

Nochmal für alle Schwach Strom Dänker, Blizzard weiss was sie machen.


----------



## Forentroll (10. November 2007)

Ich glaube einige überbewerten dass mit dem schneller leveln. ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass man innerhalb weniger tage 70 wird


----------



## Tpohrl (10. November 2007)

Los Leute wir bekommen die 300 sinnfreien Beiträge noch voll^^

Als wenn es so schlimm wäre.., selbst wenn es Leute gibt die in 2Wochen von 1-70 lvln. Dann schaut bei denen mal nach Ruf, Ausrüstung oder PreQ´s.
Und Angst das ein newbee seinen char nicht beherrscht*lol* also mal ehrlich.., mit ein paar Tips drückt auch ein Anfänger die richtigen Knöpfe so schwer ist WoW nicht zu spielen. Wem das nicht reicht, ist eh in einer Stammgruppe oder sollte dringend mal seine Spieleinstellung überprüfen.


----------



## Darkunit (10. November 2007)

meiner meinung nach wird nix zerstört. eins müsst ihr verstehn, dass blizzard dieses spiel gemacht hat, ich stellt das so dar, dass das so noobs sind, die euch euer lieblingsspiel kaputt machen.
glaubt ihr wirklich, dass blizz sich nicht wirklich sicher ist mit dem patch??? das sind profis, die schon wissen  werden was sie tun. verstehe jetzt nicht die leute die meinen das spiel würde jetzt kaputt gehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: das hochlvln wird nur um 15,8% verkürzt und das ist nicht wirklich sehr viel..

MfG Darkunit


----------



## Sempai02 (10. November 2007)

kaali schrieb:


> ne das nicht ständig neue addons rauskommen find ich ja gut nur irgentwie störts mich immernoch das lvln weil es ist einfach langweilig nur eine klasse zu haben wenn blizzard so für 30 euro mal chars von lvl 40 anfangen lassen könnte das fänd ich dann schonma besser oder ein bonus vielleicht wenn man ein en char auf 70 gelvlt hat dann kann 1 char deiner wahl von lvl 50 anfangen dann hätten wir auch nicht so Heiler und Tank probleme!!
> also ich hoffe das die 15% zur Buche sclagen werden, ich glaubs aber nicht.. leider
> Und ihr solltet für anfänger hinschreiben: Krieger Schaden, Verteidigung; Priester Heilung, Schaden; *Druide Heilung, Verteidigung, Schaden ;Hexenmeister  Schaden; Magier Schaden; Paladin Heilung, Verteidigung; Schaden usw..   vielleicht hätte ich dann auch viel in instanzen mitmischen können Naja machst bitte mega schnell das Lvl von 20-60 das braucht echt keiner wenns bald auf die 100 zugeht



Ganz ehrlich: Wenn dich das Leveln in einem Rollenspiel stört und du eigentlich nur den Endcontent genießen willst,bist du im falschen Spiel. Der elementare Bestandteil eines Spiels des Genres "Rollenspiel" ist das Leveln,darüber zu meckern ist so,als würde ich meckern,dass ich bei einem Fußballspiel 90 Minuten spielen muss und nicht nur die letzten 2.


----------



## PCGames-WOW (10. November 2007)

[edit] falscher Thread ^^


----------



## Siu (10. November 2007)

Wieso zerstören? Der Patch beinhaltet mit die besten Veränderungen seit langem. Jede Klasse bekommt irgendwas neues dazu und darf sich endlich mal ein wenig freuen.
Das Leveln wird vereinfacht, na und? Ich möchte die Leute sehen die neu einsteigen und erstmal schön von 1-80 leveln dürfen. Von 20-60 wird die EP bis zum nächsten Level verniedrigt und ab 30-60 gibt es pro Mob/ pro Quest mehr EP (oder anders herum, kA). Dazu kommen über 60 neue Quests in Dustwallow Marsh.

Und ich kann endlich damit meine ganzen Twinks flott hochziehen. Und falls er wirklich dann diesen Mittwoch kommt > Yuhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




"Ich glaube einige überbewerten dass mit dem schneller leveln. ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass man innerhalb weniger tage 70 wird"

Ähm. Doch^^ Mein Schamane hat es in ca. 9/10 Tagen geschafft und mein Mage wird es auch in dem Zeitraum schaffen. Man muss nur wissen wo man questen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

